# Regional Pill / MDMA Discussion - my spectacular metabolism at work



## swampdragon

Half a Chupa Chup does me... but I think that's my spectacular metabolism at work. I think they're meant to be around 130mg. 

Mod edit - old (derrr is better) thread -  Here


----------



## Bearlove

Anyone had the 'Breaking Bad' Pills yet  (Me :D)  ?


----------



## Chatative

^ Surely they should be white? 

Hey! Allein, you picked the exact title I was eying up...


----------



## Bearlove

Chatative said:


> ^ Surely they should be white?
> 
> Hey! Allein, you picked the exact title I was eying up...



Green pills are stronger - you know that, white = speed.  (joking)


----------



## swampdragon

No, but that's very very cool.


----------



## Chatative

Bearlove said:


> Green pills are stronger - you know that, white = speed.



Hmm, well if they can't be white, then blue it is...

*edit* - I guess blue would be meth though


----------



## Acid4Blood

Bearlove said:


> Anyone had the 'Breaking Bad' Pills yet  (Me :D)  ?



 YES!  

BOUT FUCKING TIME! %)

Idea of dose Bearlove?!


----------



## Treacle

swampdragon said:


> Half a Chupa Chup does me... but I think that's my spectacular metabolism at work. I think they're meant to be around 130mg.


Drop a full one, and be amazed. A female mate had a full Chupa Chups for her first time, and wasn't uncontrollably fucked, at all.


----------



## Grassman

I really liked the Chupas, and I have a high tolerance. The mdma in them was better than the gold bars. The allstars were good too. There's definitely a difference between batches of mdma, but that's nothing new. Even in the nineties some pills were more rushy, some more mongy, etc...


----------



## benson7

Had 4 Gold Bars last weekend and thought they were garbage. I'm not sure if they are too weak or the synth was off, but I never really came up fully at any point.


----------



## swampdragon

Treacle said:


> Drop a full one, and be amazed. A female mate had a full Chupa Chups for her first time, and wasn't uncontrollably fucked, at all.


No really, I am very sensitive to the stuff. A full one would be quite an unpleasant experience for me.


----------



## Bearlove

Acid4Blood said:


> YES!
> 
> BOUT FUCKING TIME! %)
> 
> Idea of dose Bearlove?!



I hope to have test results up soon :D


----------



## Sprout

Grassman said:


> I really liked the Chupas, and I have a high tolerance. The mdma in them was better than the gold bars. The allstars were good too. There's definitely a difference between batches of mdma, but that's nothing new. Even in the nineties some pills were more rushy, some more mongy, etc...



'Them pills had smack in them!'.

I never tire of explaining that one. :D


----------



## deano88

a few posts back I asked if anyone heard of love hearts and got no answer but I found them on PR now and some people seem to think they might be MDA or mdma with some MDA in them. if they are then I'm defo getting some!


----------



## Treacle

Let us know. Short of acquiring some through expensive means, it'd be hard to find. I don't think I've had MDA since about 2007.


----------



## coollemon

Anyone heard of Black expresso pills. Cheers


----------



## Inflorescence

swampdragon said:


> No really, I am very sensitive to the stuff. A full one would be quite an unpleasant experience for me.




Set and setting  and I actually think you would be more than ok on a nice clean low dosed one--eating first though and having spliffage and a sherry on standby...but you know yer body lil dragon so just do what suits you...but maybe you should one of these days..say near christmas time with your old Aunty Flo?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Bearlove said:


> I hope to have test results up soon :D



Good shtuff! Will check PR.


----------



## Treacle

Received this, today. Looks amazing, and smells very much of safrole. It's likely from the Manchester pressers of the Turtles, Legos, Olympics, etc. Does it look similar to any MDMA that anyone has had recently? I know it all looks quite similar... I'll report back, with my findings.


----------



## kingme

doesnt look like what ive had recently (ive not had nay recently) but it looks like what i got 2 years ago from germany. rocks looked delicious and had this pinkish tinge in them. massive too.


----------



## deano88

What's people's opinion on the light blue Q DANCE? dutch beans


----------



## growit&smokeit

Weren't they a lower dosage version of the standard q dance. The orange ones were absolutely lovely.


----------



## deano88

Yes they are lower dosage I been told. I remember the orange ones too, quality swedgers.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Treacle said:


> Received this, today. Looks amazing, and smells very much of safrole. It's likely from the Manchester pressers of the Turtles, Legos, Olympics, etc. Does it look similar to any MDMA that anyone has had recently? I know it all looks quite similar... I'll report back, with my findings.



Looks good! Hopefully it is from that Manchester crew.


----------



## Bearlove

deano88 said:


> What's people's opinion on the light blue Q DANCE? dutch beans



Are they still about ?


----------



## stoopidlies

What's these Heineken greens? Any info


----------



## deano88

Bearlove said:


> Are they still about ?



Yeah, was quite shocked myself as I was first offered these ages ago but seems some are still floating around


----------



## MiniNapalm

Green heinekens are supposed to be the replacements for the gold bars


----------



## hexagram

have some MD that looks similar to yours Treacle, even came in the same baggie.


----------



## smik2

Any test results on the purple +/- ?

Also I found the gold bars to be shit, took mines in halfs and never really got a proper come-up, just felt a bit energized then sobered up about 2 hours later.


----------



## Sprout

Not sure if this is ideal post location, however: how do those experienced with MDMA/MDEA/MDA rate BK-2CB and aMT (alone or combined with each other or 5-MeO-DALT)?

I ask as aMT, at very specific doses feels rather similar to MDMA for a few hours, but without the 'magic', probably due to releasing over 2-3 times the duration of MDMA. aMT also seems to shift to a psychedelic edge eventually, in a different way to MDMA. BK-2CB to me feels a little closer to the originals, but again, without the 'magic'. It is also vastly psychedelic at higher doses, and taking half doses to reduce the psychedelia to focus more on the empathy leaves one disappointed. In combo: 120mg BK-2CB and 40/50mg aMT with a variable dose of 5-MeO-DALT led me to a very intense experience, the first 4-7 hours reminding me greatly of my few MDMA experiences, but without the physical drive to do anything with it. By hour 8: powerful psychedelia is in place.


----------



## Bearlove

MiniNapalm said:


> Green heinekens are supposed to be the replacements for the gold bars



When you say 'replacements' what do you mean?


----------



## MiniNapalm

I meant successor


----------



## Bearlove

MiniNapalm said:


> I meant successor



Your a dealer then ?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Nah Bear, just an evangelist (since '94  I've been checking out a Dutch forum which has been anticipating this - pics are now available...and they look phenomenal!


----------



## deano88

MiniNapalm said:


> Nah Bear, just an evangelist (since '94  I've been checking out a Dutch forum which has been anticipating this - pics are now available...and they look phenomenal!



link?


----------



## smik2

deano88 said:


> link?


Not sure if this is the site he's talking about but Partyflock is a good place to check, bit difficult to read though even with google translate. http://partyflock.nl/topic/877392illentopic


----------



## MiniNapalm

That's the site. Link (use google translate): http://partyflock.nl/topic/877392/page/1664


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

coollemon said:


> Anyone heard of Black expresso pills. Cheers


You mean the Black Nespressos right? They're square.


----------



## coollemon

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> You mean the Black Nespressos right? They're square.



Yeah mate thats them. Got different names on the back. Got a few of them. Are they as good as they look mate ?


----------



## Botarate

smik2 said:


> Any test results on the purple +/- ?
> 
> Also I found the gold bars to be shit, took mines in halfs and never really got a proper come-up, just felt a bit energized then sobered up about 2 hours later.



Here are 2 reliable results:

pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33829

pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33723


----------



## HouseFever

Has anyone heard of Happy Feet pills? Its coming from the same guy that had ice creams, and others from that same lot.

Thanks


----------



## Grassman

I'm in ibiza at the moment. The mdma out here is far better than any of the dutch or English stuff. Euphoric, happy, energetic, proper old school. Best I've had in years


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

coollemon said:


> Yeah mate thats them. Got different names on the back. Got a few of them. Are they as good as they look mate ?


What do you mean they have different names on the back? Can you post a pic? I haven't tried them yet. I've heard good things though. I believe they are dosed around 160mg.


----------



## BlueBull

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> What do you mean they have different names on the back? Can you post a pic? I haven't tried them yet. I've heard good things though. I believe they are dosed around 160mg.


Here you go (courtesy of Septonn):

*NSFW*: 









As you can see the words on the back differ. This is probably to make copying the press harder. I've heard conflicting reports on how much MDMA is in them (some say 150mg, some say 200mg) so watch out with dosing these. They are a lush looking press though, damn, nicest I've seen in a while I think


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I just read a report on PillReports.com & it also had a comment asking if there were different countries names on the back. Is that what you were talking about? Now I'd really like a pic showing the differences in the press.


----------



## pothole

Think the nespresso  pills are around 130 mg. Defo not 200mg


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Oh wow. Thanks a lot BlueBull. I've looked at that pic a number of times & NEVER noticed that. That's pretty cool. I wonder if I should get more than two like I originally planned? 
Also had a question about the Red Youtubes that went around. They had MDMA, MDEA & one was found to have some Amphetamine in it. Just curious if anyone tried them & they had a different feel to them due to the MDEA?


----------



## coollemon

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Oh wow. Thanks a lot BlueBull. I've looked at that pic a number of times & NEVER noticed that. That's pretty cool. I wonder if I should get more than two like I originally planned?
> Also had a question about the Red Youtubes that went around. They had MDMA, MDEA & one was found to have some Amphetamine in it. Just curious if anyone tried them & they had a different feel to them due to the MDEA?




There are 4 to collect ;-)
As for mg as long as they are nice i dont go chasing the numbers. And they are a stunning press.


----------



## BlueBull

coollemon said:


> There are 4 to collect ;-)
> As for mg as long as they are nice i dont go chasing the numbers. And they are a stunning press.


I count 7 different ones in that picture  they are absolutely stunning indeed, black pills are rare, more so with such a beautiful design. I hope I can find one for my collection


----------



## coollemon

BlueBull said:


> I count 7 different ones in that picture  they are absolutely stunning indeed, black pills are rare, more so with such a beautiful design. I hope I can find one for my collection



Oops i better get on thw phone for another 3 
Cant wait to test them next weekend


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

BlueBull said:


> I count 7 different ones in that picture  they are absolutely stunning indeed, black pills are rare, more so with such a beautiful design. I hope I can find one for my collection


7 huh? Looks like I might need to grab a few more. I've got a friend holding two for me. One for my Collection & one to try. Definitely would be nice to add each different one to my collection.


----------



## smik2

Took one of those +/- last night at Aprodite and Om Unit, stroooong as fuck. Was chatting absolute shit to randoms most of the night.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

smik2 said:


> Took one of those +/- last night at Aprodite and Om Unit, stroooong as fuck. Was chatting absolute shit to randoms most of the night.


Did you drop it whole? Or did you take it in halves? And by Aphrodite you're talking about the jungle/drum & bass producer? If so, I'm so damn jealous.


----------



## swampdragon

Ooh nice.. am seeing Aphrodite next month, too. :D


----------



## BlueBull

Saw him a few weeks ago. Absolute killer of a set. I think I've seen him about 4 times now but it never gets old. This dnb talk makes my dancing feet itch


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I want to see Aphrodite so badly! First I ever heard his music was in the movie Human Traffic. Absolutely love that movie.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

BlueBull said:


> Saw him a few weeks ago. Absolute killer of a set. I think I've seen him about 4 times now but it never gets old. This dnb talk makes my dancing feet itch


You're telling me! Got a two day event coming up at the end of the Month. Can't wait to hear some amazing DnB on an amazing system.


----------



## smik2

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Did you drop it whole? Or did you take it in halves? And by Aphrodite you're talking about the jungle/drum & bass producer? If so, I'm so damn jealous.


Took it in halves spaced out by about an hour and a half, I think a full one would have been too much.
Yeah the jungle dj, first drum and bass night I've been to in ages and it was amazing! Electrikal Sound System has destroyed my hearing though.


----------



## Allein

BlueBull said:


> I count 7 different ones in that picture  they are absolutely stunning indeed, black pills are rare, more so with such a beautiful design. I hope I can find one for my collection



Is that not because people tend to distrust pills in black or dark purpley colours due to the way the colouring could interfere with test kits ?


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

smik2 said:


> Took it in halves spaced out by about an hour and a half, I think a full one would have been too much.
> Yeah the jungle dj, first drum and bass night I've been to in ages and it was amazing! Electrikal Sound System has destroyed my hearing though.


Totally agree. Can't wait to try mine. I'll definitely take it in halves as well. Glad you had a damn good night. How was Aphrodites set? I hope one day I'll get to see him.


----------



## swampdragon

Whereabouts are you in the world, AD&B? He seems to be getting around lately so am sure you'll catch him at some point..


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I'm on the West Coast in the USA. I'm currently in Arizona. I make a lot of trips to California though. I was born and raised there. Always going to L.A./Hollywood for events. Once my girl turns 21 I'm sure we'll go to Vegas for more events.


----------



## Treacle

swampdragon said:


> Ooh nice.. am seeing Aphrodite next month, too. :D


Me too! Can't wait. Was nice to see you, last night, by the way. 

The MDMA I posted a picture of earlier was probably the best crystal I've had in years, and I only had about 125mg. I wouldn't be surprised if it was from the Manchester crew. At £20 a G, I'm not complaining.


----------



## swampdragon

Aye, you too! 

And your photo looks a lot like some stuff I had last year which was very lovely and strong. But certainly wasn't £20/g.. cor.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

It would be so cool to see Aphrodite with all of you. I'd really like to see London Elektricity as well.


----------



## ScotchMist

I keep on hearing that the magics back and it has piqued my interest to go back to the MD... Im just to hesitant to traipse through a load of wishy washy loveless garbage to find it


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Seems to be that most people think the presses around the 130mg mark have a more euphoric & lovey feel to them compared to all these super pills in the 180+mg range.


----------



## ScotchMist

Yeah ive seen people saying the Chuppas/Clovers etc are close to pills of old. Im not looking for close, i want it to be the same as old.

Which ive seen quite a few people saying about crystal now. Problem being is that crystals a bit vague to go on. Anyone know if this magic stuff is of UK or Dutch origin?


----------



## oui

Anyone seen/tried Pink Mushrooms/Toads?

I'm 99% sure they are from the Turtle/Allstars crew as they look the exact same size as Allstars, are supposedly same dose ,and the 'Toad' fits in with their Nintendo obsession.

edit: The 'Toad' press is the exact same as the Toad press on the white Nintendo Allstars. Both have bevelled edges too so pretty sure they are from the same guys. Lets hope these are as good as the Ninja Turtles where. Love the Allstars too. Its been mentioned a few times but they are most definitely nicer than any of the dutch presses and I've pretty much tried them all since the beginning of the 'Superpill'. Ive had the lower dosed versions too, Chupa Chups/Clovers etc and albeit nice pills. Aren't as good as the Allstars and aren't a patch of the Ninja Turtles!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Think you could post a pic oui? I've got a bit of a Nintendo obsession myself. Haha.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Grassman said:


> I really liked the Chupas, and I have a high tolerance. The mdma in them was better than the gold bars. The allstars were good too. There's definitely a difference between batches of mdma, but that's nothing new. Even in the nineties some pills were more rushy, some more mongy, etc...



Some pills were cut with speed, ephedrine and ket then too.


----------



## spudgun

DrGreenthumb said:


> Some pills were cut with speed, ephedrine and ket then too.



Some were definitely cut with speed, but I've always been a bit dubious of the claim that they were cut with ket. I've never heard of anyone bombing ket, so it makes me doubt it's orally active enough to make it worth putting in pills. I stand to be corrected though.


----------



## Grassman

Yeah I agree. Loads of speed, never ket


----------



## nailz

Grassman said:


> Yeah I agree. Loads of speed, never ket



http://ecstasy.org/testing/pillstilSept.html

Dove, 1995 - Ketamine and Ephedrine. Not the only one by a long shot either.

Several more here - http://ecstasy.org/testing/pillstilJuly.html

Bombing ket unknowingly was fairly shit I can tell you.


----------



## HouseFever

oui said:


> Anyone seen/tried Pink Mushrooms/Toads?
> 
> I'm 99% sure they are from the Turtle/Allstars crew as they look the exact same size as Allstars, are supposedly same dose ,and the 'Toad' fits in with their Nintendo obsession.
> 
> edit: The 'Toad' press is the exact same as the Toad press on the white Nintendo Allstars. Both have bevelled edges too so pretty sure they are from the same guys. Lets hope these are as good as the Ninja Turtles where. Love the Allstars too. Its been mentioned a few times but they are most definitely nicer than any of the dutch presses and I've pretty much tried them all since the beginning of the 'Superpill'. Ive had the lower dosed versions too, Chupa Chups/Clovers etc and albeit nice pills. Aren't as good as the Allstars and aren't a patch of the Ninja Turtles!



Theres a report from July of some blue-

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33641


----------



## oui

Mixed reports then. Seems to be the same with Allstars but anytime i've had them i've loved them.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

spudgun said:


> Some were definitely cut with speed, but I've always been a bit dubious of the claim that they were cut with ket. I've never heard of anyone bombing ket, so it makes me doubt it's orally active enough to make it worth putting in pills. I stand to be corrected though.


http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=Ketamine
Ketamine in pills definitely doesn't seem like something that happens a lot. It looks like it was more common back in the day.


----------



## ColtDan

Wouldn't make any economic sense to put ketamine in pills these days


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Question for anyone. Dan you particularly seeing as we share the same opinion on recent crystal....

Does the size of rock/crystal ACTUALLY mean anything?

Just got some new stuff that I've heard really good things about. It stinks (good), and looks the part in terms of crystal, translucent/ light brown/ dusty, and crushes down easy. But there are some rather large crystals. I normally only get smaller bits, in which large crystals wouldn't really come into the equation. But got a little more this time. And there's a few rather large crystels, not talking huge, but maybe the biggest is a gram or more. Also they could be mistaken for being repressed, in that they look like lost of smaller crystals pressed together. But I'm pretty sure its just the way its crystalised. (there's a word for it but I can't remember from year 8 geography/chem...).

Anyway, just asking for reassurance re the crystal size. As I know the other variables are all, well va


----------



## deano88

anybody tried pink love hearts? shaped like a heart with love written on one side
from a Dutch source. will try post pic up later. was told there about 150mg


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I really wish I would've known about milligrams & active doses back in high school instead of just eating pill after pill. Haha. Probably would've saved myself a lot of trouble.


----------



## deano88

here is picture of the hearts if anybodys interested


----------



## breaks99

3 mates had Nesspreso's at Hac night in Manc last night all 3 regular users and totally glowing reports on them, all had 1.5 each so sounds like they are pretty decent beans!!


----------



## swampdragon

Hmm, where's Hac?


----------



## Chatative

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> I really wish I would've known about milligrams & active doses back in high school instead of just eating pill after pill. Haha. Probably would've saved myself a lot of trouble.



That's the sort of thing that put me off trying pills for a long time... never knew how strong they were & if they were cut or not. Not like there was much crystal around at the time either as this was during the semi-drought. Pillreports changed all that


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Chatative said:


> That's the sort of thing that put me off trying pills for a long time... never knew how strong they were & if they were cut or not. Not like there was much crystal around at the time either as this was during the semi-drought. Pillreports changed all that


Back in the day I was really against drugs that had to be created by someone. I was only cool with marijuana & mushrooms. Then one day while smoking bud with some really good friends, my best homie told me about his experiences with ecstasy. Once he started talking about the way it made the music, I decided I wanted to try it. After my first roll I was hooked. I was taking any press I could get my hands on. I had no knowledge of milligrams or harm reduction websites. I had to have a really bad experience with ecstasy before all that changed. That experience really changed me for the better though. I never want to feel the way I felt that day ever again & I really want to help people avoid feeling the way I felt that day. Then I learned that stacks didn't exist & the color of the pill doesn't tell you anything about it. Haha, I believed some ridiculous stuff back in high school.


----------



## deano88

its surprising what you believe when your young, people used to say some pills had heroine in them if they had brown specs plus other crazy myths which you would never believe today


----------



## Chatative

Like pills have 200mg in them...


----------



## kingme

ive never met youngsters like that, nor have i ever been offered pills.

except in an empty club in berlin once, a few years ago. too shady and i wasnt that desparate.
Berlin


----------



## ColtDan

Why wouldnt they have 200mg?


----------



## deano88

ColtDan said:


> Why wouldnt they have 200mg?



well there are pills with 200mg in them but they haven't got 'the magic' in them plus i'd advise not to wear a hat on these pills..


----------



## Chatative

ColtDan said:


> Why wouldnt they have 200mg?



Loads of pills claim to have 200mg in them, but many don't... it's one of those things.


----------



## breaks99

Sorry mate it was a hacienda night at the Albert hall in Manchester


----------



## swampdragon

Ooo, fun! Were the pills good enough to make the Happy Mondays sound alright? They've been fucking awful the last few times I saw them (and I do rather like their music..)



kingme said:


> ive never met youngsters like that, nor have i ever been offered pills.


Heh, really? Though I usually seem to get people asking for them more than I'm offered them.. not sure what that means.


----------



## deano88

btw i tried a couple of the pink hearts last night, very nice pills, slow builders and very long lasting. not mega strong where they floor you but nice rushy clean beans and felt plenty empathy from them. cheaper than the usual tenner a pop pills but definitely worth the price.


----------



## ColtDan

That usually means you look either look like a stereotypical dealer or you look mashed 



deano88 said:


> btw i tried a couple of the pink hearts last night, very nice pills, slow builders and very long lasting. not mega strong where they floor you but nice rushy clean beans and felt plenty empathy from them. cheaper than the usual tenner a pop pills but definitely worth the price.



Nice, thats the sorta buzz i prefer. none of the love lacking mongy shite


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah.. not really sure which. Possibly the latter.


----------



## deano88

i always get asked if i got anything for sale at raves at least 10 times a night haha


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Yeah. When I was in high school there were all kinds of ecstasy rumors. Lots of people think they are drug experts though. And when ecstasy first got big in my little town, nobody really knew anything about it. So people pretty much believed anything they heard. Back when I first started raving people used to ask me if I needed pills all the time. Now I usually have people asking me if I know where to find anything. Still have people asking me what base the pill is & what stack they are. Haha.


----------



## breaks99

swampdragon said:


> Ooo, fun! Were the pills good enough to make the Happy Mondays sound alright? They've been fucking awful the last few times I saw them (and I do rather like their music..)



It seemed so mate lol they all thought the mondays were great and also 808 state djing a highlight too, they must have improved too as they were shocking in early 90's!!


----------



## oui

Sampled those Pink 1ups/Toad/Mushrooms at the weekend. Don't think they are as strong as the Allstars (could be high tolerance) but still very very nice. Nice dancey smiley come up. Better than any dutch pill i've had as I normally find with this crews pills.


----------



## Botarate

anyone heard something about pink burger king???


supposedly 250mg!!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Those Burger Kings look fucking awesome! Definitely want to get my hands on some of those.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

thewhitebuilding said:


> Question for anyone. Dan you particularly seeing as we share the same opinion on recent crystal....
> 
> Does the size of rock/crystal ACTUALLY mean anything?
> 
> Just got some new stuff that I've heard really good things about. It stinks (good), and looks the part in terms of crystal, translucent/ light brown/ dusty, and crushes down easy. But there are some rather large crystals. I normally only get smaller bits, in which large crystals wouldn't really come into the equation. But got a little more this time. And there's a few rather large crystels, not talking huge, but maybe the biggest is a gram or more. Also they could be mistaken for being repressed, in that they look like lost of smaller crystals pressed together. But I'm pretty sure its just the way its crystalised. (there's a word for it but I can't remember from year 8 geography/chem...).
> 
> Anyway, just asking for reassurance re the crystal size. As I know the other variables are all, well va



Can I bump the above.

And also ask for any info on the Pink Chupa chops?


----------



## HouseFever

The size of the rock means nothing, what's in you're baggie probably started of the size of a football. If it is powder then you should be suspicious. Sometimes you get different coloured rocks in the same bag. Get a test kit, if you don't already have.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

spudgun said:


> Some were definitely cut with speed, but I've always been a bit dubious of the claim that they were cut with ket. I've never heard of anyone bombing ket, so it makes me doubt it's orally active enough to make it worth putting in pills. I stand to be corrected though.



Ketamine isn't very orally active at all, no idea why they did it, seems a waste, but it happened, it was a popular cut, a very light dose of ket can potentiate other drugs, maybe that was the idea. About 10 years ago I got some pills that I'm fairly sure were just ketamine & speed, 'bulldogs', it was definitely ketamine & some stimulant, they felt very speedy orally. I knew they were dodgy, but didn't realise they had any ket in at all, thought it was just speed & filler, until I tried smoking half of one & holed. Stopped taking pills around that time, they went crappy around 2003 or something, a lot either not mdma or really weak, was a letdown after 4 or 5 years of mitsubishis.

Enough ketamine to k-hole me off half a pill wasn't enough to feel it even slightly if I swallowed them.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Grassman said:


> Yeah I agree. Loads of speed, never ket



If you swallow them you'd never really notice the ket, it's hardly active orally, it might add a little buzz, but not really recognisable as ket, just like the tiniest bump, even with loads of ket in the pill. You'd only really notice if you crushed them & snorted or smoked them (or inject probably, but I don't do that). I'm not sure it's such a popular cut now, ket costs more than it did. Bunk pills existed even back in the 90s, caffiene/ephedrene/ketamine were popular as well as speed.

You can probably find test results from the mid 90s & after about 2002/2003 that confirm it. The pills in the late 90s & early 2000s were mainly fantastic, there was a flood of big strong mitsubishis, I never noticed any ket in those.


----------



## mister

HouseFever said:


> The size of the rock means nothing, what's in you're baggie probably started of the size of a football. If it is powder then you should be suspicious. Sometimes you get different coloured rocks in the same bag. Get a test kit, if you don't already have.



I could be wrong but I thought it was impossible to crystallise huge rocks with MDMA?


----------



## HouseFever

*NSFW*: 










I don't think MDMA can't come in huge rocks. They can be pretty big.


----------



## deano88

anybody tried the green heinekens? rectangular shape


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

mister said:


> I could be wrong but I thought it was impossible to crystallise huge rocks with MDMA?


You know, I thought I remembered reading that somewhere as well.


----------



## stoopidlies

Anyone been on mdmateam.com, pure pill porn / new presses. Pink burgers (supposedly) 250. 

If the link ain't allowed sorry guys.  

Edit: just seen post a few ago, I'm late haha


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

You really think those BKs are really packing that much? I highly doubt it. Kinda like the 300mg SR press but one tested at only 160mg.


----------



## deano88

lol 300mg how stupid. even if there was somehow a pill that strong that was easily swallowed its too strong


----------



## stoopidlies

@ aciddrum, I doubt they contain that the first batch maybe. All about advertising even in the pill game.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

That's exactly what I figured. Maybe a few of them with 250mg for advertising purposes. 
Yeah, the 300mg SR presses are overkill. I just thought it was funny they lab tested at 160. Makes me wonder if there were actually any 300mg SR presses.


----------



## stoopidlies

Did the 250 bombs contain 250? Remember them?


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

It's funny that you bring those up stoopidlies. I was just thinking about those earlier today. I do remember them being stamped 250. I don't think I ever saw a test for them or heard anything from a reliable source about it.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> You really think those BKs are really packing that much? I highly doubt it. Kinda like the 300mg SR press but one tested at only 160mg.



LOL what those tested that low; do you still have a link? damn haha gets ride of that absurd desire i had wanting them loll


----------



## stoopidlies

I never saw a test result either adab, just rumour really.  

Anyhow the best pills I've had in the past 3yr were Heineken stars, not the new Heineken's that's out atm just plain ol' stars  ~120mg


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

tripnnface said:


> LOL what those tested that low; do you still have a link? damn haha gets ride of that absurd desire i had wanting them loll


Let me see if I can find it again. That's pretty much how I felt about it after I saw those test results. 
@Stoopidlies I love the presses that the Nintendo crew pushes out. I prefer MDA though. Been awhile since I've taken anything though.


----------



## stoopidlies

The times when I was 'a yungun' when I presume I had MDA combo pills oh my god! 

Seriously if a crew made a 40/60 combo pill now they'd be making a lot of people happy, fuck these bla bla 200mg pills. I agree if your talking about the home grown (kinda) pills, much better feeling.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

anyone tried pink chupas


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

The Cali crew was pressing some MDA combo pills. Don't think it's happening anymore. Now we've got some purely MDA presses floating around. I do agree if someone started pressing some good 40/60 combos people would fall in love. Seems people are kinda getting tired if these "super pills"
@thewhitebuilding if you're talking about the Pink Chupa Chups then quite a few people on BL have taken them & really enjoyed them.


----------



## deano88

What's these pure mda presses floating around then? cuz I've not heard of any


----------



## tripnnface

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> The Cali crew was pressing some MDA combo pills. Don't think it's happening anymore. Now we've got some purely MDA presses floating around. I do agree if someone started pressing some good 40/60 combos people would fall in love. Seems people are kinda getting tired if these "super pills"
> @thewhitebuilding if you're talking about the Pink Chupa Chups then quite a few people on BL have taken them & really enjoyed them.



atleast we have the MDA on lock... i won't even eat it by itself anymore though unless its a straight relaxing party. last time i was nodding out and coming back in. MDA is raw as fuck. always makes me lol when people say MDA is speedy/speedier than MDMA. shit is super insane floory. next drop will def be a combo :D


----------



## tripnnface

the new battery is out ; in orange apparently. would love to see test results; everybody said the purple batteries were 180 - 200 but i never saw 1 confirmed test center report...


----------



## Treacle

Which presses are MDA? I've noticed a lot of MDA is now available online, for the same sort of price as street MDMA. I think I'll be sampling some of that.


----------



## deano88

hmm might have to try some of this mda then. think a mda/mdma combo with a dab of speed will do the trick


----------



## ScotchMist

deano88 said:


> hmm might have to try some of this mda then. think a mda/mdma combo with a dab of speed will do the trick


Chuck some lsd in and you've an adventure on your hands


----------



## deano88

ScotchMist said:


> Chuck some lsd in and you've an adventure on your hands



not done lsd in years don't really plan to either it just lasts TOO long! had a bad comedown from it the Last time where I kept throwing up. don't get me wrong I enjoyed most trips I've had but the last one made me feel ill for 2 days so kinda put me off


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

deano88 said:


> What's these pure mda presses floating around then? cuz I've not heard of any


http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=region_home&region=1&sub_region=5
Green & Red Transformers. There are also some Lightning Bolts going around. Like I said though, this is in the Cali area. 
@Tripnnface It does seem like MDA floors most people. I took some before I went on a hike one time & I felt like I had a lot of energy. The girls in my group though were to floored at one point to even continue hiking. So we sat down to chill. Haha. I don't think I've ever had straight MDA crystal. 
Also the guy I get my import presses from had some shit go down so the presses he had saved for me & my collection are gone. Pretty bummed out about it. On the plus side, I'm hopefully going to be getting some Microdots real soon.


----------



## pothole

Think everyone got a bit confused thinking you were talking about European pills not usa pills


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

pothole said:


> Think everyone got a bit confused thinking you were talking about European pills not usa pills


Yeah, I realized that as well. That's why I said it one more time. Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up & for the confusion. I have heard some rumors about the Yellow American Eagles that were pressed in Europe containing MDA. Seems a lot of people are reporting MDA like effects. I just assumed it was a high dose of MDMA though.


----------



## JG0007

The MDA is mad stuff altogether. Comedown like falling off a cliff though.


----------



## chivers

had the red, green and pink chuppas can vouch for them


----------



## Grassman

Did you notice any differences between them? I have the reds at the moment


----------



## ColtDan

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> @Stoopidlies I love the presses that the Nintendo crew pushes out. I prefer MDA though. Been awhile since I've taken anything though.



Tried an allstar a few months ago at a house party, liked it. although dunno if i would of been able to rave on it, had proper spaghetti legs for awhile


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

ColtDan said:


> Tried an allstar a few months ago at a house party, liked it. although dunno if i would of been able to rave on it, had proper spaghetti legs for awhile


You know, I would've figured that with as many of those All Stars got pressed that some would've made it to the U.S. I really wanted to try those or just add them to the collection. I'm a sucker for Nintendo stuff.


----------



## kingme

ScotchMist said:


> Chuck some lsd in and you've an adventure on your hands



aye, reminds me of my best candyflip ever, lsd mda and a bad of mdma. the new years eve party was never the same


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

LSD is absolutely amazing if I do say so myself. I wish it was more common.


----------



## EvergreenHills

Chuppas or Nespresso's anyone give an insight? Chhers.


----------



## StreetHalo91

Is MDA that common on the scene generally? This is a bit of an ignorant question so bear with me haha. Most average Joe Ecstasy users don't seem to have heard of it and are only looking for MDMA, dealers tend to be the same outwardly in that most street dealers at least around London will stick with the standard weed/coke/MDMA holy trio. However I've definitely had what was described as "MDMA" before that fitted closely to how MDA is often described, even before analogues like APB etc became widely available and known, and I've heard stories of dealers passing off MDA as its more popular cousin from people before. This is a shame cos the idea of MDA (bit edgier, trippier, longer lasting etc) is something that appeals to me a lot, but I'd rather know what I'm buying than be surprised by my "MDMA" suddenly being trippier than normal!


----------



## deano88

truth is most street dealers don't know shit


----------



## StreetHalo91

That's true lol. "Got sum FIRE MD in town blud gr8 dealz get me"


----------



## ColtDan

Haha  init m8, got some proper bangin MD, 

Theres quite a few people in devon who listen to grime music and end up talking like rude bois, silly bellends


----------



## HouseFever

Has anyone heard of Happy Feet pills? Coming from the same guy who had ice creams.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

deano88 said:


> truth is most street dealers don't know shit


Another truth is most customers don't know shit.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Haha. I know what you're saying though StreetHalo91. The biggest reason I'd want to know if it was MDA or MDMA is for dosage reasons. Can you imagine someone thinking they have MDMA so they make a nice 150mg bomb only to find out after they've taken it that it was MDA which is active at much lower doses. I also can't say how common MDA is in your scene since because I'm in the U.S.


----------



## chivers

When I took the red it was in a club environment and the pill was much harder pressed then the other colours, took longer to come up to and felt more euphoric, head tingles. All felt clean and gave usual jaw jitters


----------



## StreetHalo91

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Haha. I know what you're saying though StreetHalo91. The biggest reason I'd want to know if it was MDA or MDMA is for dosage reasons. Can you imagine someone thinking they have MDMA so they make a nice 150mg bomb only to find out after they've taken it that it was MDA which is active at much lower doses. I also can't say how common MDA is in your scene since because I'm in the U.S.


Yeah definitely, we had something once that was definitely not MDMA (the effects seemed similar to what MDA is described as but it could have been anything to be fair lol) and the intensity of the effects were a bit of a shock for people who'd done a big dose. Still had a good time but was definitely a bit of a wake-up call that what you buy isn't always as it seems... To be honest not even sure the dealer knew it was something else when he got it... I'd probs buy it again if I actually knew what it was though was really nice, long MDMA trip with euphoria and stimulation then when the mandy would usually have come down seemed to switch to a trippy 2Cx type headspace with visuals (intense closed eye ones and even mild open eye ones) and incredible music appreciation.


----------



## LucyP

I've recently had some gold bars at a night and they really didn't deliver. Having read posts on here realize they are probably too heavily dosed for dancing - can anyone recommend?? Have some white dominoes on the way but thinking these might be a similar story...


----------



## blondin

MDA=snowballs anyone remebr these from the 90's - made in latvia I think or lithuania by the gov tro get some foreign currency in they were incredible strong 150+mg per pill , i doubled dropped cos of time distortion and spent most of the night in the car listening to talk radio as i was toooo fucked.


----------



## deano88

blondin said:


> MDA=snowballs anyone remebr these from the 90's - made in latvia I think or lithuania by the gov tro get some foreign currency in they were incredible strong 150+mg per pill , i doubled dropped cos of time distortion and spent most of the night in the car listening to talk radio as i was toooo fucked.



can't beat a bit of talk radio when your buzzing, the rush when the adverts come ooohh


----------



## mister

blondin said:


> MDA=snowballs anyone remebr these from the 90's - made in latvia I think or lithuania by the gov tro get some foreign currency in they were incredible strong 150+mg per pill , i doubled dropped cos of time distortion and spent most of the night in the car listening to talk radio as i was toooo fucked.



Heres a write up from the Independant in 1993



> Lifeline, the Manchester drug advisory service, yesterday warned of the emergence of a potentially dangerous dance drug being sold as Ecstasy. Snowball, which contains high levels of MDA, the parent drug of Ecstasy, caused concern among enforcement agencies more than a year ago when a consignment from Latvia flooded into Britain.
> 
> It contained high levels of MDA, to the extent that some drugs specialists warned that three tablets could lead to an overdose. Alan Haughton, the manager of Lifeline, said: 'We thought we had seen the back of Snowballs but we have received several reports lately that they are back on the scene.



Full article: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/one-in-twelve-ecstasy-users-risks-death-scientists-believe-they-have-discovered-why-some-people-suffer-severe-sideeffects-steve-boggan-reports-1510827.html


----------



## blondin

....the stupid thingh was the week before i took a 1/2 and ended up dancing by myself with headphones on at my mates house when they had all gone to bed and raved about these 'super' pills - but dropping x2 was a big mistake: (


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Got some pink chupas. But won't be trying for a few weeks. 

Hopefully they are more lovey than all the other pills about, as people have been suggesting they might be.


----------



## LucyP

Think I might try and get my hands on some pink chupas. Let me know how you get on


----------



## blondin

havent done a pill in 10-12 years or so but a mate said he had some black crystal....any good?


----------



## AcidOctopus

I've heard so many good things about the Chupa Chups. I'd love to try one of them.


----------



## Fishface

blondin said:


> havent done a pill in 10-12 years or so but a mate said he had some black crystal....any good?



Only one way to find out . . .


----------



## tripnnface

Fishface said:


> Only one way to find out . . .



boof it?


----------



## swampdragon

Boof, eh? Whereabouts are you? As I've not heard anyone in Europe use that term apart from folks I know in a FB group.. good word though.


----------



## deano88

swampdragon said:


> Boof, eh? Whereabouts are you? As I've not heard anyone in Europe use that term apart from folks I know in a FB group.. good word though.



gotta be northern, I reckon north east


----------



## growit&smokeit

Given the username I would assume from the U.S.


----------



## deano88

growit&smokeit said:


> Given the username I would assume from the U.S.



why you say that? swampdragon could be a real ale up north or something


----------



## swampdragon

I would totally love to be a real ale. :D


----------



## deano88

swampdragon said:


> I would totally love to be a real ale. :D



some reason I thought you was the boofer turns out it's tripnnface. if it was tripnnballz then that would be even more American but I can see what you mean.

I wander if he likes to roll balls?


----------



## swampdragon

deano88 said:


> some reason I thought you was the boofer turns out it's tripnnface. if it was tripnnballz then that would be even more American but I can see what you mean.


Nah, I'm all for boofing, but that's only through association with folks from abroad.


----------



## tripnnface

i indeed love to trip; roll; ket; etc; my balls/ face off. haha.  i do live in US. mildly popular term amongst hippies/ crustier heads.  we like to say " boof it and it's free" hahaha.

also for the fuck of it; here is my favorite report of someone boofing it. prepare to die from laughter.

proud to say this report is from an old school west coast raver. wish i woulda met this chick lmfao

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-204025.html


----------



## growit&smokeit

Ha Ha that trip report is class it reminds me of reading this earlier in the week.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...d-cannabis?p=12642257&viewfull=1#post12642257


----------



## swampdragon

tripnnface said:


> also for the fuck of it; here is my favorite report of someone boofing it. prepare to die from laughter.


Hee, she sounds brilliant, and I like her way with words..



> Maybe it was the fact that he had incorporated Mean Girls’ slang into a part of his everyday life.


----------



## tripnnface

growit&smokeit said:


> Ha Ha that trip report is class it reminds me of reading this earlier in the week.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...d-cannabis?p=12642257&viewfull=1#post12642257



o man. gotta love the shit people put up their ass. lol . love humans


----------



## tripnnface

swampdragon said:


> Hee, she sounds brilliant, and I like her way with words..



quite the storyteller. 10/10 read it when you feel down; absolute legend.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haha. I've only ever met one girl who would put Ecstasy in her ass. She told me the first time she did it she sat up against the wall for 45 minutes afraid to move. Once it hit though she said she knew she'd never take it any other way after that. She then proceeded to pull her pants down in the car & put a pill up her ass after she told me that story. Couldn't believe I got to witness that. Definitely was one hell of a night.


----------



## mister

I used to put pills in my ex girlfriends vagina


----------



## AcidOctopus

mister said:


> I used to put pills in my ex girlfriends vagina


Haha. When I went to EDC 2010 in LA, there was this girl in our group who had one of her pills in her panties. By the time she decided she wanted it, it was all soggy & mushy. So she slid off her panties, put the pill back inside the panties & proceeded to suck on them.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Bought two of the heavily dosed gold bars yesterday for some reason, not bought a pill in years and years.


----------



## chivers

Anyone tried the nespresso's? Or current batch op dominoes...full or half having seen a lab report around 130 but don't wanna do a whole and get a higher dosed


----------



## BlueBull

chivers said:


> Anyone tried the nespresso's? Or current batch op dominoes...full or half having seen a lab report around 130 but don't wanna do a whole and get a higher dosed


Didn't try the nespressos but I did try the latest domino batch. I found them to be fantastic. It's been a while since I ran into such good pills. The ones I had were definitely not 130mg, they were much stronger. It depends on what you want out of the experience and what doses you're used to


----------



## chivers

Gone for the nespresso's


----------



## Jessetek182

Got these in Cali?


----------



## deano88

Jessetek182 said:


> Got these in Cali?




better of asking in the American regional thread


----------



## chivers

BlueBull said:


> Didn't try the nespressos but I did try the latest domino batch. I found them to be fantastic. It's been a while since I ran into such good pills. The ones I had were definitely not 130mg, they were much stronger. It depends on what you want out of the experience and what doses you're used to



always like to start around 120/130 so really don't want to do a full domino and be floored, like to top up with halves normally after 2 hours.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I can't wait to try the Nespresso. I've never even seen a Black press in person before. Heard rumors of them. Just never saw one. Hell, pictures of Black presses seem to be pretty rare as well. Also real excited for Magnets & Barclays. I've been hearing AMAZING things about them. 
Anybody had the new Blue Bitcoins?


----------



## BlueBull

chivers said:


> always like to start around 120/130 so really don't want to do a full domino and be floored, like to top up with halves normally after 2 hours.


It's not easy to determine how much is in a pill judging by its effects, but the dominoes I had were at least 160mg and almost certainly more than that. This is a careful estimation, I suspect them to have contained around 200mg actually. I usually take 200mg as an initial dose and I was right where I wanted to be off of one pill. If they were only 130mg or even 160mg I would have found the experience lacking I think. So I can understand you went with the nespressos, they are a bit easier to dose if you're used to 120/130mg rolls


----------



## AcidOctopus

@Tripnnface I recall we had a conversation a few pages back about the milligram content of the Silk Road presses. 
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...12268024&highlight=checkit_warnungen_0114.pdf
The post by Bogman. It says 177mg then there is a link. Every time I click it though it doesn't open the PDF file with the test results.


----------



## BlueBull

AcidOctopus said:


> @Tripnnface I recall we had a conversation a few pages back about the milligram content of the Silk Road presses.
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...12268024&highlight=checkit_warnungen_0114.pdf
> The post by Bogman. It says 177mg then there is a link. Every time I click it though it doesn't open the PDF file with the test results.


I think they have updated the pdf, hence why 0114.pdf is no longer available, but I was able to find 01141.pdf. Here it is. Silk road press is listed at 166mg


----------



## dee_dee

Has anyone tried red bitcoins or these infamous gold bars?..

Found a contact for both, thoughts on these two please...


----------



## Hangover

bought to take a bomb of pure MDMA :D


----------



## pothole

dee_dee said:


> Has anyone tried red bitcoins or these infamous gold bars?..
> 
> Found a contact for both, thoughts on these two please...


Not heard about red bit coins so would go for the gold bars. Red bitcoins are probably weaker than the original yellow ones and are probably a different presser riding of the popularity the yellow ones had.


----------



## benson7

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Bought two of the heavily dosed gold bars yesterday for some reason, not bought a pill in years and years.



Be prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## dee_dee

Quite suprised at that.  Guys been taking nearly as long as me and reckons the gold bars are good, he didnt say much about the bitcoins, but reccomended the bars.

Had some cola md last night and again, was alright but not as good as ive read people banging on about it lol.  Not bad though, but not exceptional...


----------



## AcidOctopus

BlueBull said:


> I think they have updated the pdf, hence why 0114.pdf is no longer available, but I was able to find 01141.pdf. Here it is. Silk road press is listed at 166mg


Thank you so much BlueBull. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Limey

Has anyone heard of/had pink 1up mushroom pills? They look ok, but I'm a bit worried about PMA/PMMA. Unfortunately I'm getting them on Saturday(tomorrow) and unable to test them. I'm in Leeds right now


----------



## chivers

Limey said:


> Has anyone heard of/had pink 1up mushroom pills? They look ok, but I'm a bit worried about PMA/PMMA. Unfortunately I'm getting them on Saturday(tomorrow) and unable to test them. I'm in Leeds right now



are they the shaped like a mushroom, do you have a link to pillreports. There's some round ones going around but I haven't tried or tested


----------



## Limey

chivers said:


> are they the shaped like a mushroom, do you have a link to pillreports. There's some round ones going around but I haven't tried or tested




They're shaped like a mushroom and look like these

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32824


----------



## benson7

dee_dee said:


> Quite suprised at that.  Guys been taking nearly as long as me and reckons the gold bars are good, he didnt say much about the bitcoins, but reccomended the bars.
> 
> Had some cola md last night and again, was alright but not as good as ive read people banging on about it lol.  Not bad though, but not exceptional...



The first batch was good, the rest were weak, maybe not even synthesized properly. Read the past mandy threads on here.


----------



## lurching

If anyone needs inspiration for the shape of their next press,


----------



## Limey

Gold bars are apparently s isomer MDMA, it's r isomer MDMA that you really want


----------



## BlueBull

Limey said:


> Gold bars are apparently s isomer MDMA, it's r isomer MDMA that you really want


Why would an illegal chemist go through all the extra steps to create non-racemic MDMA? It takes a lot more effort than racemic MDMA and you need advanced equipment to do it, all to get a product that is inferior to racemic MDMA. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me

Besides it's neither the r-isomer nor the s-isomer on their own that are desirable, it's a 50/50 mixture of r-isomer and s-isomer, racemic MDMA, almost all street MDMA is racemic. R-isomer and s-isomer on their own are inferior to the r/s-mixture


----------



## MissToker

Hadn't dropped since Amsterdam 2012, took a Blue Lady I had from back then and a friend gave me a Green XBOX,  I feel like I've been hit by a bus this morning lol. Amazing night though, I highly recommend taking a good long break, it does wonders :D


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah.. I'm quite surprised the effect a 2 month break has had, actually. Not sure when I'll have another of those, mind..


----------



## ScotchMist

I had some brown xtal last night, it was spot on.. all thats being lacking from this dutch stuff was there last night.. i wouldnt say in abundance but it was there alright..

Ive had a fair old break though... i thjnk. Cant remember but its been a while


----------



## AcidOctopus

Tried the Yellow WB on Saturday night. Really enjoyed it. Also gave half to a friend & she loved it. Said she couldn't remember the last time she had a pill hit like that one did.


----------



## stoopidlies

Anyone had the Heinekens yet, thoughts? 

All I have is Y-3s there ok, typical brit press.


----------



## stoopidlies

The new mouse press... looks tasty


----------



## Grassman

Has anyone found a pattern in mdma quality by colour? I always seem to find white to be better than brown mdma, anyone else?


----------



## ScotchMist

Grassman said:


> Has anyone found a pattern in mdma quality by colour? I always seem to find white to be better than brown mdma, anyone else?


 Ive found the opposite tbh, as far as i know colour bares no reference to quality though.  Itza mystery..!


----------



## ColtDan

Grassman said:


> Has anyone found a pattern in mdma quality by colour? I always seem to find white to be better than brown mdma, anyone else?



Nah, the opposite


----------



## Grassman

That's weird. I've definitely found white crystals to be more lovey/clean/euphoric and brown ones to be more mongy, like the recent dutch beans.


----------



## Sprodo

My sample base is small, but the best mdma I've had in ages was this white stuff last summer. Little bit sticky, but yeah was really lovey.

Have had some decent brown stuff too though so not sure colour is a good indicator


----------



## Grassman

Another thing, I find the less smelly, the better the quality. Anyone else?


----------



## ScotchMist

Could do with a chemist over here really..

From what i understand is colour or odours left in the final product is unreacted safrole and whatever else they use, should the chemist choose to they can perform an acetone wash on the crystal to clear it of these leftover impurities. 

Although these impurities are left in the salt it doesnt necessarily mean that the mdma itself is of a lower purity. Removing these impurities also reduces the yields total weight so they're effectively left with less product which is no better or worse, its just a cleaner looking product, so what would be the point in doing it?

I stand to be corrected, this is from memory of something i read by someone who may of being talking out of their arse...


----------



## ColtDan

Grassman said:


> Another thing, I find the less smelly, the better the quality. Anyone else?



Never noticed tbh


----------



## zzz101

yeap i have seen better brown over white.  i;ve seen different of each though.

but brown has been the best (i think it was made from saf' oil).  well who knows if saf oil mdma comes in white too.


----------



## niall1290

Im no chemist but I would imagine the colour to be largely irrelevant.. I once bought a large batch of white mdma and used it steadily over the course of a year or so. Each time was slightly different.. sometimes "mongy" and chilled, sometimes rushy and energetic. Believe me on this its mainly reliant on your dose and current brain chemistry, with setting playing a small role too.
Recently bought some magnets and Heinekens but wont be testing for a while. I think both contain 200mg give or take.

Btw ScotchMist, TDU is back!!


----------



## ScotchMist

niall1290 said:


> Im no chemist but I would imagine the colour to be largely irrelevant.. I once bought a large batch of white mdma and used it steadily over the course of a year or so. Each time was slightly different.. sometimes "mongy" and chilled, sometimes rushy and energetic. Believe me on this its mainly reliant on your dose and current brain chemistry, with setting playing a small role too.
> Recently bought some magnets and Heinekens but wont be testing for a while. I think both contain 200mg give or take.
> 
> Btw ScotchMist, TDU is back!!


So it is   Made my day..


----------



## MiniNapalm

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29950946


----------



## swampdragon

niall1290 said:


> I once bought a large batch of white mdma and used it steadily over the course of a year or so. Each time was slightly different.. sometimes "mongy" and chilled, sometimes rushy and energetic. Believe me on this its mainly reliant on your dose and current brain chemistry, with setting playing a small role too.


Yep, I totally agree. I think set/setting plays a much bigger role with MDMA than people think.. though I'm pretty sure I've said that before. I've had the same batch, same dose of MDMA and either been very fluffy, loved-up and chilled, or bouncy and energetic.


----------



## Greenstar420

[/URL][/IMG]

Just sampled one of these Ganesha blotters from 2008, definitely still some good doses but not as strong as when I got them.  Also wondering who has had the blue barclays?  I hear they are really strong and would love to hear about anyones experience with them.


----------



## deano88

oooh acid! not tried that in a while! don't think I ever will tbh lasts too long. 

what do you think of green heinekens? thinking of getting some


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. Those are some amazing looking goodies you got there. I'd love to find some good L. Last time I got some tabs they turned out to be a RC.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^^^Orange wi-fi's


----------



## Digger909

Anyone know why i dont get dialated pupils when e'd up these days? I've tried most of the big dutch presses of the last two years, sometimes 3 pills in a session. All the other effects are there except for saucer eyes. The only thing i can think of is cos i wear contact lenses....


----------



## oui

I'm the same, thought it was tolerance issues


----------



## deano88

do you still feel fucked tho? wish I could get pilled up and not have eye's like saucers. I can hide being fucked pretty well but the eyes are massive give away for me


----------



## AcidOctopus

My pupils always seem to be massive. I constantly have people asking me what I'm on when I'm sober. So when I have taken something, there is barely any color to my eyes.


----------



## AcidOctopus

So I heard about some Orange Nespressos testing at 220-250 mg of MDMA. Anyone else heard about or seen them? I'd love a pic.


----------



## ColtDan

Are Orange Wifi's decent?


----------



## Greenstar420

Orange wifis are really nice, a clean high with an easy comedown.  Next day felt pretty good with some ganja and relaxation.  Recomended!


----------



## benson7

Anyone tried the Heinekens yet?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone had purple Bugatti's?


----------



## swedger77

ColtDan said:


> Are Orange Wifi's decent?



they had my pal who is normally pretty hardcore, licking his eyebrows. They are >200mg.


----------



## Digger909

MiniNapalm said:


> Has anyone had purple Bugatti's?



Insane pills!  Really good quality.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^Excellent - will road test tonight


----------



## ColtDan

swedger77 said:


> they had my pal who is normally pretty hardcore, licking his eyebrows. They are >200mg.



Excellent, cheers for the info


----------



## deano88

had some blue androids last night and was absolutely fucked memory blackouts cant remember a lot of last night was at a 8 hour rave but felt like 2 and am actually wondering what shit i actually came out with because the parts i do remember are pretty embarrassing. remember talking to this girl from essex and as per usual my mouth was before my brain and asked her if she had a vagisal (fuck knows if thats spelt right) which even if she did is pretty stupid thing to ask someone you just met but to make it worse she didn't even know what one was and asked me to explain.

so i looked at her in confusion and said "how can you not know what one is if your from essex" so had to tell her what one was. you can imagine trying to explain this completely spangled any she obviously didn't understand what i was on about i just ended looking like some mad pervert with a glittery fanny fetish!

the only thing i managed to do is digg my self and even deeper hole than when i started and i knew what i was saying was stupid as i was saying it but it had already come out of my mouth before i had chance to think and by that time i was saying something else stupid. sure some people on here been in similar states i seem to recal coltman telling a few stories on talking to random objects haha  

as you can tell i'm still fucked so decided to write this whilst i still am because i know i wouldn't be fucked sober.

think i'm gonna knock pills on the head for a good while! (yeah right)


----------



## growit&smokeit

Oh dear. Sounds like she was playing innocent to make you squirm. Hate the day after pills when you remember all the stupid shit you said when wrecked. Is one of the benefits of doing them and staying in.


----------



## deano88

think i'm just not gonna do them tbh not been that bad in a while! i aint bothered its not like i ever gonna see those people again i can laugh at myself i find it quite funny. the bits i cant remember were probably a lot worse but i'll never know. those pills were really strong for a night out 2 of them lick my head up big time but hey there was worse people than me so fuck it!


----------



## AcidOctopus

deano88 said:


> but hey there was worse people than me so fuck it!


My goal anytime I do drugs at a party or event. I'm not trying to be the most fucked up person there. Haha.
My little brother & I were talking & he was saying they should make an Ecstasy pill shaped like a snake. It would have multiple breaklines like a Xanax bar as well. I thought it was a damn good idea. Would definitely make for one hell of a press.


----------



## deano88

always seems like a good idea at the time


----------



## MiniNapalm

Digger909 said:


> Insane pills!  Really good quality.


They were superb! Very strong but not overwhelming, empathic, clear head throughout and hardly any comedown ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

deano88 said:


> here is picture of the hearts if anybodys interested



Holy shit those things were around in 2004-2005, tiny red hearts


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Nintendo Allstars?*

multi-coloured allstars 

any good?


----------



## cosmiccars

deano88 said:


> had some blue androids last night and was absolutely fucked memory blackouts cant remember a lot of last night was at a 8 hour rave but felt like 2 and am actually wondering what shit i actually came out with because the parts i do remember are pretty embarrassing. remember talking to this girl from essex and as per usual my mouth was before my brain and asked her if she had a vagisal (fuck knows if thats spelt right) which even if she did is pretty stupid thing to ask someone you just met but to make it worse she didn't even know what one was and asked me to explain.



Vajazzle

were you pronouncing it





8(


----------



## clord0

had em before. hit and miss depending on supplier. apparently made by same people that made teenage mutant ninja turtle pills? thats what i heard anyway.


----------



## deano88

Yeah was fucked at the time when I wrote that I only spelt it wrong haha


----------



## pothole

They are mdma but weak as fuck . Only around 100mg I'd say.


----------



## Chatative

I had some that were around from March/April & they were strong enough... around 135mg I think they were meant to be.

_PS - Moved to MDMA thread. _


----------



## growit&smokeit

"They are mdma but weak as fuck . Only around 100mg I'd say." 100mg is strong enough!100-120mg is always my starting dose. 5 years ago 100mg beans were considered strong


----------



## Jabberwocky

is this the allstars yous are talking about? 

not too bothered if they're not the strongest pills as long as they're clean, like  growit&smokeit says, 100mg isn't terrible. have they been tested at 100mg?


----------



## deano88

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...-teenagers-rushed-4648328?ICID=FB_mirror_main

3 kids end up in a&e after taking yellow Nintendo pills. suspended to be PMA, anybody came across these?


----------



## BlueBull

PMA in the Nintendo's? That would surprise me. They're very well known (I've used them) and should contain MDMA only. I think either it's different Nintendo's than in the picture or, being 14, they took far too much, these Nintendo's are as potent as they come. Sad to see 14 year old kids messing with these kinds of drugs. Thanks for the warning either way!


----------



## technohippy

deano88 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...-teenagers-rushed-4648328?ICID=FB_mirror_main
> 
> 3 kids end up in a&e after taking yellow Nintendo pills. suspended to be PMA, anybody came across these?



Nah its not PMA.

They are just the really strong dutch nintendo press, you know like 200mg ones.

Not suprised really, 14 year olds taking a few of thoose pills, imagine if they double dropped.

Under 18s disco, used to go to that shitty bar when I was a kid, such a wank town maccesfield, full of stuck up farming kids. But you know like to partayy.


----------



## technohippy

ColtDan said:


> Excellent, cheers for the info



http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/MDMA_extrem_hoch_November_2014.pdf

238mg MDMA ORANJE WIFI

300mg MDMA BURGER KING


----------



## ColtDan

300mg, fucking ell


----------



## deano88

300mg bullshit


----------



## Sammy G

Lab-tested bullshit?


----------



## technohippy

deano88 said:


> 300mg bullshit



Better call up the swiss lab technician then and tell him his results are poop.

They do weigh 618mg...


----------



## BlueBull

technohippy said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/MDMA_extrem_hoch_November_2014.pdf
> 
> 238mg MDMA ORANJE WIFI
> 
> 300mg MDMA BURGER KING



WOW  that borders on the irresponsible, 300mg sheesh


----------



## technohippy

Measuered in MDMA HCL though so

MDMA HCL = MDMA 84%

=

300 MDMA HCL /100* 84= 252mg MDMA

?

You know when they are putting a quarter gram of MDMA in pills though for 5 euroes the precursors must be in abundance. (Also leads claim to the new synth methods involving less watched chemicals, but we wont go there)


----------



## hadoop

technohippy said:


> Measuered in MDMA HCL though so
> 
> MDMA HCL = MDMA 84%
> 
> =
> 
> 300 MDMA HCL /100* 84= 252mg MDMA
> 
> ?
> 
> You know when they are putting a quarter gram of MDMA in pills though for 5 euroes the precursors must be in abundance. (Also leads claim to the new synth methods involving less watched chemicals, but we wont go there)




I love this sort of news/info.


----------



## Sprodo

Anyone tried the green heinekens?


----------



## AcidOctopus

The article about the Nintendo's stated they contain PMA. Then a few paragraphs later they switch over to saying a huge dose of MDMA. -_-


----------



## deano88

AcidOctopus said:


> The article about the Nintendo's stated they contain PMA. Then a few paragraphs later they switch over to saying a huge dose of MDMA. -_-



its the mirror what do you expect? they were probably first timers and just really fucked off a strong pill and panicked

as for the burger kings (which is a strange logo for an ecstasy tablet kinda hard to take seriously lol) the only reason I say its bullshit is because we had all that shit with the SR pills and they turned out to be only half of what they was advertised.


----------



## BlueBull

deano88 said:


> its the mirror what do you expect? they were probably first timers and just really fucked off a strong pill and panicked
> 
> as for the burger kings (which is a strange logo for an ecstasy tablet kinda hard to take seriously lol) the only reason I say its bullshit is because we had all that shit with the SR pills and they turned out to be only half of what they was advertised.



They were confirmed to only contain 166mg of MDMA by the exact same lab that has now found these burger kings to be 300mg  that pdf in the link are gc/ms results published by a lab

*edit* apologies, they were not from the same lab, one is in Zurich, the other one is in Vienna


----------



## Sprout

300mg.... fuck!
Is there even any reason to make them so potent? Past 180/200mg I never found any additional euphoria, only side effects. This is completely without any tolerance so I imagine the 'ceiling' is higher for most people. 

Y'know, I'd much rather take multiple low dose pills and be able to choose my exact dose than one super pill - 300mg would have me a delirious mess, babbling shit in the corner whilst trying to stop my jaw from dislocating.


----------



## technohippy

BlueBull said:


> They were confirmed to only contain 166mg of MDMA by the exact same lab that has now found these burger kings to be 300mg  that pdf in the link are gc/ms results published by a lab
> 
> *edit* apologies, they were not from the same lab, one is in Zurich, the other one is in Vienna




You see what the pill pressers do now is make really high content MDMA pills they publish them to several lab so everyone can see how high dosed they are, generally as the name and logo begins to get a reputation and is highly sought after they start to lower the dosage.

The original Silk Road pills, the very first batch did infact contain 300mg, by the end though they contained around 130-160mg simply just living and selling of the hype of the originals.

Often if you take the pills into the dutch center they look up the pills and say, yes they were lab tested at 300mg, so yours will contain that, just referring to the first test instead of doing it over and over again.


----------



## deano88

so the burger kings will end up in the mirror with headline "kids end up ib hospital after taking lethal burger king tablet thought to be 9 times stronger than mdna"


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Tried the low dose pink chupas. Better than most MD/pills atm, but still missing something on the MD around 2 years+ ago :-(

I wonder if that's it.


----------



## BlueBull

technohippy said:


> You see what the pill pressers do now is make really high content MDMA pills they publish them to several lab so everyone can see how high dosed they are, generally as the name and logo begins to get a reputation and is highly sought after they start to lower the dosage.
> 
> The original Silk Road pills, the very first batch did infact contain 300mg, by the end though they contained around 130-160mg simply just living and selling of the hype of the originals.
> 
> Often if you take the pills into the dutch center they look up the pills and say, yes they were lab tested at 300mg, so yours will contain that, just referring to the first test instead of doing it over and over again.



Yeah that's true, there have been examples of that exact thing happening. However when talking about the SR press I never saw any actual lab results of the first press that confirms they were 300mg, so I assumed they were never really 300mg to begin with. Could be that they're out there by the way, I don't read every single lab report, I'll see if I can find any on the original SR press as soon as I have the time. I've only actually seen one other lab result of pills containing 300mg, which was the white skull press, that's why I find these remarkable


----------



## stereo mic

Anyone come across yellow Paul Frank's/ Monkey recently? In Scotland .


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'm with BlueBull on this one. I never saw any lab results of the SR press containing anywhere near 300mg. I don't think it ever really did. Someone saw the opportunity to make some quick cash off the seat of SR & they took it.


----------



## keeping

300mgs? probably viral marketing/bribery by the pressers


----------



## smik2

Had half a yellow Nike and half a green Heineken at WHP last weekend, both felt really clean and had me feeling lovely. Would definitely recommend both.


----------



## smik2

There's a new press in Glasgow with the Subclub logo on them, tried them last night and they're pretty decent!


----------



## tripnnface

anybody ever find test page results on purple battery? i heard lots of speculation 185 - 195 but never found hard proof from energy control/ safer party/ etc...


----------



## Botarate

tripnnface said:


> anybody ever find test page results on purple battery? i heard lots of speculation 185 - 195 but never found hard proof from energy control/ safer party/ etc...


this 2 test are realiable

pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33829
pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33723


----------



## swampdragon

Has anyone had any good experiences with the stuff online (loads of different vendors) that's £15/g at the moment? Seems a bit too cheap but seemingly gets okay reviews..


----------



## oui

Pink Chupa's & Green Heineken's (whilst being good at the time, more so the Chupa's) have left me and loads of my mates with heavy comedowns on a few occasions now. These 2 presses are probably the best/least mongy of all the pills from that factory I've had, and I've tried them all, 130mg dose and 200mg dosed ones but, have never really had bad comedowns from them. 

The best pills I've had in the past few years have been from the UK crew. Ninja Turtles where amazing and reminded me of my first time and have had the Nintendo Allstars on maybe 4/5 occasions and haven't been disappointed once. Also had those Pink 1ups from that crew a while ago which where nice too. Granted, I had Allstars on Friday for the first time in a good few months and they are definitely weaker than they used to be but still very nice MD.


----------



## technohippy

swampdragon said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences with the stuff online (loads of different vendors) that's £15/g at the moment? Seems a bit too cheap but seemingly gets okay reviews..



Yeah, usually just as good as the other £30/g stuff, its just the mark up in price (or how greedy) the vendors choose to be. Considering it goes down as low as £10/g in very small bulk its not unrealistic if people are trying to corner the market, so much competition out there and the dutch vendors are at a constant price war.

Better for us though 

Best pills I have had for a long while were the first edition smarties, very euphoric and a british press it seems, think that was the first in line of the ninja turtle crew.


----------



## Sprodo

Still getting mixed reviews on higher dosed pills between orange batteries & green heinekens which are both available to me! The last high doses was early batch of the bitcoins start of this year and well enjoyed them so want similar.

 Is the internet too opinionated for this stuff... Never worried about pill reviews 10 years ago!


----------



## oui

Sprodo said:


> Still getting mixed reviews on higher dosed pills between orange batteries & green heinekens which are both available to me! The last high doses was early batch of the bitcoins start of this year and well enjoyed them so want similar.
> 
> Is the internet too opinionated for this stuff... Never worried about pill reviews 10 years ago!




I've had all of those and they are definitely enjoyable but lack euphoria/love in comparison to some of the UK presses I've had. Obviously allot of the effects are multiplied by setting/mood/atmosphere of club/music etc but after taking dutch presses for the past while and reverting back to Allstars (a lower dose than even the 130mg Dutch pills now imo) I, and all my mates found them much more enjoyable and not just feeling "fucked".


----------



## deano88

so are the heinekens just another Goldbar follow up and just as disappointing?


----------



## oui

Yeah Gold Bar successor, wont be taking them again unless I have to.


----------



## Sprodo

oui said:


> I've had all of those and they are definitely enjoyable but lack euphoria/love in comparison to some of the UK presses I've had. Obviously allot of the effects are multiplied by setting/mood/atmosphere of club/music etc but after taking dutch presses for the past while and reverting back to Allstars (a lower dose than even the 130mg Dutch pills now imo) I, and all my mates found them much more enjoyable and not just feeling "fucked".



I do tend to agree but quite enjoyed the goldbars at a festival, and the original bitcoins absolutely did the business for me. That said the Red USBs prob my faves this year


----------



## chojek

I had some really euphoric, loved up, magical crystal md in London. It was just beautiful. 


I also tried an orange Hisenberg and it just made me sick for 1.5 hours, nausea and hot & cold flashes before I returned to normal. It also didn't taste like md but it instantly dissolved in my mouth. Stay away.

Also, are Chupa Chups or the Green Clovers still around in decent numbers out in Dutch land? Im dying to try one, or two maybe three. :D


----------



## AcidOctopus

chojek said:


> I also tried an orange Hisenberg and it just made me sick for 1.5 hours, nausea and hot & cold flashes before I returned to normal. It also didn't taste like md but it instantly dissolved in my mouth. Stay away.


I believe those Heisenberg presses are 2cb & not MDxx.


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah, that does sound a bit like very low dose 2cb.. like 5mg ish.

And ta for the reply about the cheapo MDMA.. interesting!


----------



## Jabberwocky

ooooh these sweeties are so nice and clean!


----------



## Tec

Took the punt on some Pink Chupa Chups after reading the feedback on here.

Reuniting with some friends next week and we're looking for something special, hope they hit the spot!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Deathrow558 said:


> ooooh these sweeties are so nice and clean!


What were they?


----------



## andy-777

swampdragon said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences with the stuff online (loads of different vendors) that's £15/g at the moment? Seems a bit too cheap but seemingly gets okay reviews..



Yeah, I've had it quite a few times now and its always been fine, friends all were happy with it too...makes for a cheep night out!


----------



## Digger909

So these green heinekens... I got a mixed batch.  Some are light green with white specks, the rest are a solid darker green. Which are the higher dose?


----------



## hadoop

Digger909 said:


> So these green heinekens... I got a mixed batch.  Some are light green with white specks, the rest are a solid darker green. Which are the higher dose?



I have not personally tired the Green Heineken's. Put like others, I have followed the discussions the the various forums and DNMs and recently seen the test results for them.

As a best guess; Lighter + White specks would suggest higher dose. But I am open to correction on that.

The bottom line with Heineken's and their recent predecessors is; there is a spread of approx. +- 40/50mg.
_Where are those Yellow Bitcoins when you need them! _


----------



## chojek

Ok I had a purple magnet last night and I got the exact same shit, mongy, anti-social, fiendish feelings that I got from the Gold Bars and Blue Supermans. This shit isn't ecstasy, I'm sick of it, absolutely done with it. All I wanted to do was mong out and not talk to anyone. I never really quite got there and I was so desperate to hold onto the feeling that I was just straight out anti social. This is not like me even when I'm sober, let alone on pills.  No magic there, it's almost like a different drug. Even on the back of high tolerance Blue Ghosts, Green Xboxes, Ibiza Love Hearts and crystal MD just feel so much better. 

I'm going to Armin Only next week and I'm honestly not going to touch a single 200mg pill, they're complete shit. Is the Dutch crystal md any better than the pills? Or is it also the same mongy shit? So far I've only got the Chupa Chups, Green Clovers and Black Nespresso pills on my wanted list.


----------



## chojek

I think the person that described the dutch mega beans as kiddy crack is absolutely right. Something is definitely off.


----------



## hadoop

chojek said:


> This shit isn't ecstasy, I'm sick of it, absolutely done with it....crystal MD just feel so much better...200mg pill, they're complete shit. Is the Dutch crystal md any better than the pills? Or is it also the same mongy shit?



Of course it's ecstasy.

Surely; health/mood/tolerance/setting/atmosphere/club/music etc are more critical when looking to achieve "that" desired feeling.

Safe to assume then, that on a night out not everybody will get what they are looking for.


----------



## ColtDan

The mongy love lacking shite is a poor excuse of ecstasy. Theres a blatent difference. and no i havent lost the magic & the dose & setting is similar. if it mongs me out to the point of putting me to sleep, lacks empathy and feels lacking then it can fuck off. certain batches of crystal have done the job properly reliably without fail. others have been shite

Peace and lurve


----------



## Sprodo

Is it not dosage though? My best nights this year have been off bitcoins & goldbars(first lot), but only taken halves / 3/4 as initial dose


----------



## BlueBull

Sprodo said:


> Is it not dosage though? My best nights this year have been off bitcoins & goldbars(first lot), but only taken halves / 3/4 as initial dose



I tend to agree with this. I've been rolling for 10 years now and took everything from a single 100mg pill to up to 500mg in three doses (yeah stupid, I know). I notice absolutely NO difference with pills now and pills 10 years ago, whether Dutch superpills or the lesser known lower dose pills everyone is raving about on here. If I take the same dose that is. A single 200mg dose, like a lot of those Dutch pills contain, will have me monged out, with a lot less empathy and a lot more euphoria than when I only take 3/4. I'll probably be one of the few that thinks this, but that's the way it has been for me. 

All pills up until about 7 years ago were reagent tested by the way, a few lab tested as well, I live in a region where quality and availability is always top notch. In my opinion and personal experience MDMA = MDMA and anything other than that is down to influencing factors, not chemical differences


----------



## chojek

I've tried halving them and in fulls, nothing works. I've even had .5 grams of crystal md in the past and I still didn't feel mongy in the slightest, just super euphoric, chatty, empathetic and loved up. Higher doses for me usually equates to incredible rushes and euphoria, hugging every single person in sight and actually meaning it, a maniac craziness but of a good kind. It's like I've had a rocket put up my ass I'm charging that much, even on the back of monster binges in ibiza. In comparison to the dutch stuff I tried on the back of a 7 month break, I just couldn't believe how mongy and lacking it was. 

It's not me, it really is the pills. Before last June 2013, I had only ever had one pill in my entire life so it's not tolerance. I'm perfectly healthy, workout, diet exercise etc, always up for it! This Dutch stuff is different for me, not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## chojek

ColtDan said:


> The mongy love lacking shite is a poor excuse of ecstasy. Theres a blatent difference. and no i havent lost the magic & the dose & setting is similar. if it mongs me out to the point of putting me to sleep, lacks empathy and feels lacking then it can fuck off. certain batches of crystal have done the job properly reliably without fail. others have been shite
> 
> Peace and lurve



Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Treacle

Absolutely agree. I've had the All-Stars quite a few times, recently, and they've been really good. I did have them a few times and they were shite, and everyone else agreed, but I'm certain there's more than one batch. For £4 each, they're well worth it. If you find someone selling the All-Stars online, and they also sell MDMA, I'm quite sure it's the same stuff that goes into the pills, and it's very good (especially for £20 a gramme).


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> I tend to agree with this. I've been rolling for 10 years now and took everything from a single 100mg pill to up to 500mg in three doses (yeah stupid, I know). I notice absolutely NO difference with pills now and pills 10 years ago, whether Dutch superpills or the lesser known lower dose pills everyone is raving about on here. If I take the same dose that is. A single 200mg dose, like a lot of those Dutch pills contain, will have me monged out, with a lot less empathy and a lot more euphoria than when I only take 3/4. I'll probably be one of the few that thinks this, but that's the way it has been for me.
> 
> All pills up until about 7 years ago were reagent tested by the way, a few lab tested as well, I live in a region where quality and availability is always top notch. In my opinion and personal experience MDMA = MDMA and anything other than that is down to influencing factors, not chemical differences



I don't doubt your experience mate but much of the feedback on these MDMA threads points to the fact that the quality of MDMA varies massively. 

Environment plays a part, and I've had a good night out on shit Mandy (albeit not many) so I get that.

But the rushes, love and empathy... these are the basic MDMA tickboxes for me, and there's been plenty of pills and crystal which lacks these - sometimes severely. I used to be a regular user but over the past year or so I'll only ever do it every few months, and I've been let down on more than 1 occasion so there's no tolerance issue there.

I wouldn't mind so much if the product didn't test right, but these pills and MDMA all go black with Marquis so the batches must just be poor. 

Due to how rare I do it now I feel more pressure to get the right product, if you've waited 3 months to let go and you end up with poor MDMA it acts as a double buzz kill. You can't trust Pillreports, you can't trust dealers. Meh.

I really fucking hope the Pink Chupa Cups do the trick. Last good bit of MD I had was the All Stars almost a year ago now.


----------



## Sprodo

Tec said:


> I really fucking hope the Pink Chupa Cups do the trick. Last good bit of MD I had was the All Stars almost a year ago now.



I hope they work out. A lot of good reviews, but that said I never quite got there on them. That said I had 2 things close to the night that May have affected my night (lost my job the day the first time I took them / my mate had his stash taken on the door of a club, so we had to split 2 between us, and then share out about 250mg of Mandy between 3 to last the night)

Will be interested to know how you go


----------



## ck7

Hey, I've heard about blue ones with the subclub logo in Glasgow. Are these the same ones?


----------



## Tec

Sprodo said:


> I hope they work out. A lot of good reviews, but that said I never quite got there on them. That said I had 2 things close to the night that May have affected my night (lost my job the day the first time I took them / my mate had his stash taken on the door of a club, so we had to split 2 between us, and then share out about 250mg of Mandy between 3 to last the night)
> 
> Will be interested to know how you go



Were those the red or punk Chups?

Splitting 2 pills between 3 is stretching these a bit I think, they're advertised as 130mg so you'll be getting about 85mg each, add that to your MDMA and it only comes to 170mg spread throughout the entire night! (unless I misunderstood what you wrote!)

I've heard they're weak in dose but quality in content, so I'll be looking to start with 1 and maybe another half pretty quickly. 

I'll probably post on here as they're hitting as I always have.


----------



## Sprodo

Tec said:


> Were those the red or punk Chups?
> 
> Splitting 2 pills between 3 is stretching these a bit I think, they're advertised as 130mg so you'll be getting about 85mg each, add that to your MDMA and it only comes to 170mg spread throughout the entire night! (unless I misunderstood what you wrote!)
> 
> I've heard they're weak in dose but quality in content, so I'll be looking to start with 1 and maybe another half pretty quickly.
> 
> I'll probably post on here as they're hitting as I always have.



Reds.. I meant 2 of us had a whole one each, then split the mdma as a top up. Who knows the whole thing is just weird / mad. These 200mg pills can't all be dodgy as so many people are taking them now, has to be come kind of reason to it!


----------



## Tec

Lots of people don't know any better, and many that know better don't care as long as they have something to get them high.


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> I don't doubt your experience mate but much of the feedback on these MDMA threads points to the fact that the quality of MDMA varies massively.
> 
> Environment plays a part, and I've had a good night out on shit Mandy (albeit not many) so I get that.
> 
> But the rushes, love and empathy... these are the basic MDMA tickboxes for me, and there's been plenty of pills and crystal which lacks these - sometimes severely. I used to be a regular user but over the past year or so I'll only ever do it every few months, and I've been let down on more than 1 occasion so there's no tolerance issue there.
> 
> I wouldn't mind so much if the product didn't test right, but these pills and MDMA all go black with Marquis so the batches must just be poor.
> 
> Due to how rare I do it now I feel more pressure to get the right product, if you've waited 3 months to let go and you end up with poor MDMA it acts as a double buzz kill. You can't trust Pillreports, you can't trust dealers. Meh.
> 
> I really fucking hope the Pink Chupa Cups do the trick. Last good bit of MD I had was the All Stars almost a year ago now.


Yeah, same here, I don't want to try to invalidate what the majority here is reporting on. I just wanted to provide some contrast to show it isn't like that for everyone. I have no idea what could cause such a thing though I don't think it's down to chemical differences. However I do realize I'm one of the few that experiences it like this so it's likely something is going on, I just can't think of a plausible explanation


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> Yeah, same here, I don't want to try to invalidate what the majority here is reporting on. I just wanted to provide some contrast to show it isn't like that for everyone. I have no idea what could cause such a thing though I don't think it's down to chemical differences. However I do realize I'm one of the few that experiences it like this so it's likely something is going on, I just can't think of a plausible explanation



Yeah there's definitely something up. I remember how consistent my experiences were prior to 2009 or so, I even moved to Hong Kong and all the pills out there were spot on.

I struggle to think of a solution too! I don't like to repeat anecdotal bits and pieces I read but isn't there a few different ways to synth now? I've had crystal which crushes up far too easily too, but tested out... the experience was shit. But the compound MDMA should just be the compound MDMA, serotonin release is what it does, how can that really differ?

It points to something else in the mixture, but the labs never come up with anything. It's very odd!


----------



## BlueBull

^ Yup, there's a few ways to synth, but the end product is always straight up MDMA, there aren't any differences in end product between the different synth methods. Chemical reactions are an exact science, it always ends up in normal MDMA though the % of impurities can differ influenced by how good the cook, the chemicals he uses and the equipment is. I won't go into it further though, synth discussion is not allowed on bluelight :D

Others have proposed chirality as a possible explanation but that's highly unlikely as well. R-isomer as well as S-isomer MDMA are both inferior to racemic (50% s-isomer, 50% r-isomer) MDMA. Plus you first have to have racemic MDMA before you can create non-racemic MDMA, it takes extra steps after regular synthesis which are very complicated, take a lot of time and need very expensive and very specialized equipment to do. It would be absolutely senseless of a cook to create non-racemic MDMA, not to mention that the process is probably out of league for most clandestine cooks. I hope we'll find out one day


----------



## growit&smokeit

The debate about MDMA being different is odd. The only thing that would make sense is that there is stuff being sold as MDMA that isn't actually MDMA. This presents a problem with lab reports always coming back as MDMA. So either...
              - The pressers are sending a pill that has MDMA to a Lab and then selling the non MDMA pill to punters.
              -The Lab reports are faked.
              -The chemical is so close to MDMA it gets interpreted as MDMA by the lab.

I think all the above seems fucking far fetched though, for a start there doesn't seem that many chemicals whose dose and duration is that similar to MDMA! 

One thing that I have found odd is that MDMA is supposed to turn Marquis purpley black whereas all the dutch MDMA seems to cause a reaction that is totally black, sometimes with a whiff of smoke. I have tested stuff which has turned purple though, unfortunately I didn't eat any to compare effects. I seem to remember say 10 -15 years ago the colour charts saying MDMA reacted purple and didn't mention black. Maybee I am talking bolllocks I dunno...


----------



## ColtDan

Come to think of it, i've noticed that as well

MDEA? or something. fuck knows


----------



## growit&smokeit

MDEA is the right dosage and is supposed to be quite stoney so definitely a contender!  I know there was a lot around in the 90's. I had a quick google and apparently the colour chart for marquis did used to be different. 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-452149.html

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/427728-ADVANCED-REAGENT-TESTING-Differentiating-MDEA-from-MDMA

This is from the second thread



> I've had to post the link to this thread a bit lately so thought it could use a bump so it's not lost in the older pages of BL Pill Testing Q&A.
> 
> Important Update to the guide Just be aware that there seems to be some dodgy pills going around at least in Australia (could be elsewhere too) that have some kind of agent in the pill that reacts black to Marquis almost immediately on contact. I found some White Smiley's I got around 3 weeks ago did this. All other MDxx pills I've tested with a fairly new Marquis reagent have always shown dark purple or at least dark purple around the edges when swirled, this did not just only jet black. I did this test 3 times as it was odd looking to me and one time there was a very slight dark green while reacting. These pills also had no reaction to Robadope and a normal blue reaction to Simons (although a bit weak). After eating many of these pills I can assure you they were very mildly bitter and seemed like a weak dose of MDEA. At first I thought it was MDMA but then realised there was no emathy, no euphoria, no luved up feeling or peak, just a boring, weird feeling where I was tired and anxious and wanted to go home to bed. There was also some mild hallucinations and it basically reminded me of other times on pills I suspect to be MDEA.


----------



## gstar

I've done a fair amount of XTC/MDMA and never had the urge to hug someone other than my girlfriend(s) at the time and get all the "I really love you.. wait what? Let's get another drink" And that was it.

I _I really_ don't understand the people that walk up to people an start hugging them just because they're on a drug.. It never worked for me that way, and trust me, it was nothing to do with the quality of the drugs I was getting at the time, nor set or setting.


----------



## BlueBull

growit&smokeit said:


> MDEA is the right dosage and is supposed to be quite stoney so definitely a contender!  I know there was a lot around in the 90's. I had a quick google and apparently the colour chart for marquis did used to be different.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-452149.html
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/427728-ADVANCED-REAGENT-TESTING-Differentiating-MDEA-from-MDMA
> 
> This is from the second thread



Ecstasydata can test for MDE (MDEA) though, and they only have one test result for MDE in their database for 2014, the one before that is from 2012. There would be more reports if it was common, plus all the Dutch superpills would be listed as MDE, seeing as they are able to identify it. I don't think it's possible it's caused by MDE. Testkits can't distinguish it from MDMA, but gc/ms can and according to all the different gc/ms reports I've read from a whole bunch of different sources MDE is very rare

See here for a sorted list of ecstasydata gc/ms reports that found MDE

Hopefully research will find something one day but I'm willing to bet it isn't down to chemical differences or pills containing something else than MDMA. This is probably an endless debate, we'd need a full battalion of scientists, test subjects (I'm willing and able!) and a lab to figure this out


----------



## growit&smokeit

Yeah I pretty much agree it seems very unlikely. 

I did read this on the AMT warning thread the other week that made me think they aren't totally infallible.



> I keep meaning to make a proper post about it. The other sample was sold methylmethaqualone. The yellow solid (100% water insoluble) form was active around 5mg yet it has been identified as etaqualone. The white powder which contaminated the batch (water soluble) is inactive at this dose but has also been identified as etaqualone.
> 
> I know two things for a fact:
> 1. Etaqualone is not active below 100mg.
> 2. These two compounds are pharmacologically and chemically distinct and cannot be the same compounds.
> 
> 
> Therefore I conclude that under no circumstances can both samples be etaqualone. What I believe has happened is that they do not have a reference for MMQ and have matched it closely enough to the analytics for ETQ without bothering to investigate further, despite my including a detailed explanation.
> 
> My doubts of their competence are further supported by their failure to measure all the samples. I have sent an envelope in the past where both samples have never been tested.
> 
> 
> 3. MMQ has the same molecular mass as ETQ. This might lead an inexperienced technician to confuse the two in mass spec.


----------



## BlueBull

The future of pill-testing? 

And yeah they're far from infallible, I've heard numerous stories about errors and mixups. But in this case I think it's statistically close to impossible that all the labs, not just ecstasydata, are misidentifying MDE as MDMA in 99% of cases but they were able to identify some MDE samples correctly. I think that if we would know the real reason behind this we would be hugely surprised, that it's not going to be an obvious reason


----------



## tripnnface

all i know is i would love to get my hands one of these hyped UK pressies that bring  the empathetic dancy chatty love!!!


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> Ecstasydata can test for MDE (MDEA) though, and they only have one test result for MDE in their database for 2014, the one before that is from 2012. There would be more reports if it was common, plus all the Dutch superpills would be listed as MDE, seeing as they are able to identify it. I don't think it's possible it's caused by MDE. Testkits can't distinguish it from MDMA, but gc/ms can and according to all the different gc/ms reports I've read from a whole bunch of different sources MDE is very rare
> 
> See here for a sorted list of ecstasydata gc/ms reports that found MDE
> 
> Hopefully research will find something one day but I'm willing to bet it isn't down to chemical differences or pills containing something else than MDMA. This is probably an endless debate, we'd need a full battalion of scientists, test subjects (I'm willing and able!) and a lab to figure this out



Being a nit picky mother fucker here but isn't Ecstasydata massively US based?

Looking at this years list there's plenty of these 'Dutch mega pills' that aren't even tested on there.


----------



## Sprodo

But haven't supposed UK presses dried up? All I remember they were apparently UK, were Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles last year, and Nintendo All Stars that started back end of summer last year and still around today, but again varying reports on their quality.

I still know of someone with all stars but a year old press is rather dodgy.


----------



## deano88

gstar said:


> I've done a fair amount of XTC/MDMA and never had the urge to hug someone other than my girlfriend(s) at the time and get all the "I really love you.. wait what? Let's get another drink" And that was it.
> 
> I _I really_ don't understand the people that walk up to people an start hugging them just because they're on a drug.. It never worked for me that way, and trust me, it was nothing to do with the quality of the drugs I was getting at the time, nor set or setting.



the very first pill I done I felt that lovey want to hug everyont buzz but never really had it after. not saying I have never been fucked iff it since but just in a different way, still enjoyable obviously. I find every experience on mdma is always slightly different to another even on the same pill or batch. its down to set/setting and body chemistry nothing else.


----------



## Limey

I was in the UK twice recently (I'm from Bradford originally - don't hate lol) Leeds, and both on both occasions I got this crystal which looked and tested exactly like the Methylone crystal "Molly" crap that's going around Florida. It had a bitter lavender flavour. Is there a lot of M1/Methylone being passed off as MDMA in UK clubs? It gave me a 1-2 high which felt like you were coming up, but never really got there. 

Return to Florida, pick up some orange riddler (?) pills. Was a bit hesitant at first because it was a badly pressed pill. However - Tested good with Marquis reagent. Took one, it crumbled easily, almost moist texture, tasted like liqorich and I was absolutely floored, it was strong as fuck, the euphoria was good, but not blissful like old doves or mitzubishis, I was tingling all over. It was good for about 4 hours but my legs felt like jelly on these things and moving around felt like what I would imagine Ket to be. There was definitely something off about them, they were too edgy/sketchy towards the end. My vision was very slightly flashy/strobey and closing my eyes I had plaza ball vision. Wasn't particularly pleasant and has kind of put me off partying for a while. Lasted about 10 hours too. No idea if it was just a strong pill, or even MDEA or MDA. Hopefully wasn't PMA or PMMA. I'm not trying to ID here as I'm aware that's against the rules, just staying. Perhaps I'm just hyper sensitive to the good stuff these. Two other friends thought they were good and one has been taking ecstasy since the 80's
I think in future I'm going to try to make sure I'm 100% certain it's MDMA as even with test kits it seems like you can't always guarantee a safe roll.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was just reading what folk were saying there about how sometimes they get tired, stretchy and a bit spaced

this definitely happens to me and it happens when

I have too much


low doses, like half of one of these fucking all stars gives me a well clean feeling high, very euphoric and chirpy but like the other night there when i had taken 2 and a half of them I was doing the same old, nodding off, clenching, leg shaking. very hard to decide to stop when youre on  a good pill but the pills that follow after the second...are they worth it??


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> Being a nit picky mother fucker here but isn't Ecstasydata massively US based?
> 
> Looking at this years list there's plenty of these 'Dutch mega pills' that aren't even tested on there.



Yup you're correct, but there are plenty of Dutch labaratories that do gc/ms and publish their results that tested the Dutch superpills as MDMA. MDE would have popped up


----------



## Sprodo

It's all speculation at the moment and I know we can't mention sources, but it's been alleged that a popular UK 'source' supplied some potentially PMA contaminated MDMA. Could be FUD and unrelated but be careful.


----------



## Tec

Deathrow558 said:


> I was just reading what folk were saying there about how sometimes they get tired, stretchy and a bit spaced
> 
> this definitely happens to me and it happens when
> 
> I have too much
> 
> 
> low doses, like half of one of these fucking all stars gives me a well clean feeling high, very euphoric and chirpy but like the other night there when i had taken 2 and a half of them I was doing the same old, nodding off, clenching, leg shaking. very hard to decide to stop when youre on  a good pill but the pills that follow after the second...are they worth it??



I think many on here are quite experienced MDMA users, I doubt many are confusing a high dose effects with what they think is a shit product.


----------



## Sprodo

A lot of press around ecstasy at the moment.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...overdose-risk-from-superstrength-ecstasy-mdma

http://www.mixmag.net/words/news/purity-of-uk-ecstasy-at-a-ten-year-high

http://m.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-30317747

'Super strength' ecstasy. The inquiry from the death at WHP last September wasn't PMA, but an overdose of over 15x (?!)

Also the recent case of the 15yo girl dying after 500mg dose.

I've always thought that although dangerous, you'd need to take a lot more to end up in real danger. I had a mate that did 400mg or so in one go after panicking when he saw searches at a club, and although twatted he never seemed in danger. 

What's this all about then?!


----------



## deano88

There was one case of a young girl in Scotland who died at a house party snd the mirror said she died from taking 'super strength ecstasy' but a month or so later after the article the post mortem confirmed she actually died from a rare heart condition and only had alcohol in her system. 

The mother was upset as trolls were calling her a druggie online, writing comments saying they had no sympathy and its her own fault for taking drugs and even made a fake account of her after her death.

people like that make me sick


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah people like that are utter cunts


----------



## hexagram

bet half the wankers who called her a druggie go out and get bladdered every weekend. Hypocrites.


----------



## Treacle

Those articles are total shit. In 2009 there were basically no MDMA pills around, but we've now got 200mg+ pills. I've regularly done ten pills in a night (years ago, when pills were excellent), or a gramme of MDMA, and I've been totally fine. Same with everyone I know. Anyone dying from 'MDMA' is probably taking something dodgy. In the case of those two brothers, there's no way they just had a standard amount of MDMA and both died.

Going back to the ongoing debate; as previously mentioned, I've taken loads of pills in a night, back when pills were good, and none of them used to make me feel so antisocial and monged out. There seems no way of ending the argument, but I, for one, am certain that MDMA is not what it used to be. When I have good stuff, it feels totally different, every single time I have it. That is not down to my brain.


----------



## foolsgold25

I completely agree Treacle. I don't post in here much but read a lot. I am 25 and only started going out 2007/2008 when lovehearts, clovers, swirlys, rolex pills were around in Manchester and for 2 years I was out regularly. The pills the past few years seem like a different drug, there is no 'come up' or rushing/empathy..... Very weird as they still test OK with marquis test but it's obviously just a chemical version. I know Safrole is hard to get now so pretty sure this is why. I've tried the new heinekens and plus minus and there's no love there at all, I haven't touched anything for a few years and was totally unimpressed with these so called super pills. I'd love to go out clubbing and know that lovely/lifechanging feeling would come over me again haha!!


----------



## ColtDan

There's decent crystal around


----------



## MiniNapalm

http://www.anony.ws/image/DFvf
Orange bitcoins - looking large


----------



## ScotchMist

MiniNapalm said:


> http://www.anony.ws/image/DFvf
> Orange bitcoins - looking large



Dats some Coin... careful not to choke on it..


----------



## mister

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...overdose-risk-from-superstrength-ecstasy-mdma

The comments made me giggle, Id say some BL members were responsible


----------



## hexagram

I like bigger pills, the only ones i've had have been small and splitting them in two was a bitch. 

I also hate how small etiz pills are, so easy to lose and impossible to split in two.


----------



## deano88

I don't see the need to split etiz pills when you can get 2mg and 1mg pills


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah they're a bastard to split. Ive split them a few times, benzo tolerance is low enough to feel half an etiz. altho i usually end up taking the other half anyway so its pointless


----------



## deano88

my benzo tolerance is extremely low I have only ever tried etiz (although its not strictly a benzo) and it's usually to wind down after taking amphetamine or mdma. I use it the odd time I need to get to sleep really early when I go back on to day shift and my sleep pattern is messed up. It's got it's uses but I definitely wouldn't take it every day.


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah nasty stuff when taken every day, or even every other day, ive always tried to be careful with them but awhile ago ended up doing low amounts 3 days in a row then a day gap then 2 days in a row then 2 days gap etc etc, then ran outta speed, ended up unable to properly sleep for a few nights, felt tired through the day, emotional, edgy, horrible shit. I seem to rebound off etiz very easily. Something has changed cos the day after etiz now, even just one, my thought process feels slow, short term memory feels all laggy, dont recall it being quite so bad before. last resort to get me to sleep


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah theres some wicked crystal around, i need to get some more


----------



## hadoop

Just a quick update on the *Pink Chupa Chups*, verified and tested at 175mg. While the Red & Green versions were tested at 120mg.

From my knowledge there was never a mentioned spread on Chupa Chups but perhaps this what one could now expect; *145mg +/- 20mg*

I suppose this is about right considering who & where these are coming from 

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_November_2014_3.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/drugchecking/saferparty.html


----------



## hadoop

houston801 said:


> I'm from the US, but I have to agree with the lack of empathy over the last 8 years. I have tried every super pill import including red defcons, dominoes, white and blue bugattis, red superman, green and blue androids, blue barclays, purple and orange plus/-, yellow bitcoins, and the gold bars.
> 
> All these presses provided nice eye wiggles and some decent euphoria. They all lacked empathy and the non stop chattiness I used to get back in the day.
> 
> My lady who rolled for first time on a defcon didn't even seem to have that amazing loved up feeling that makes ecstasy "ecstasy"  It's sad because anyone who used after the safrole ban never truly got to experience the true magic.
> 
> Of course this is just my opinion, but a friend of mine did find some good crystals in the UK that he promises has the old school love.




Of late, I have also heard the same chatter.

One thing that is not so clear, to me at least, is;
what  true discernible difference is there when most, if not all, MDMA  production in Europe is PMK based and assuming the purity percentage is  roughly 80/84% excluding impurities.

Does this not go back to what was discussed before, dosage & setting.

The mind boggles.


----------



## deano88

Wonder if anyone has kept any really old pills so we can put this never ending debate to bed. The only time I remember getting the really loved up effect was from the first pill I ever had around 11 or 12 years ago, would love to try them again and see if I get same effect.


----------



## scruffer

Curious - anyone have any experience of blue cherubs recently?


----------



## Freon

Bearlove said:


> Green pills are stronger - you know that, white = speed.  (joking)



But NEVER do green crank..


----------



## breaks99

Ok so cat amongst the pigeons here, i used to take pills in 90-92 and then didnt have one til about 3 years ago being a smartie. Ive now done loads of the dutch fellas and the uk presses to, some have been better than others but i can 100% vouch that the empathy etc is still there at times, i do agree that certain presses seem to be better than others, i can pull out 5 amazingly loved up nights ive had this year that really stood out but have had lots more too, the 5 immnse nights were on a turtle, red defcon, nintendo, red chuppa and my last night out possibily the best was a green ghost and half a nesspresso!

Place crowd and setting def makes a difference as if everyone aaround you is feeling the love then your more likely to feel it too, this is the biggest diff i ccan see going out now than back in 90's when everyone was caught up in the buzz and the love was all over everyone, hard to find that now and its usually nights that us 40 somethings frequent!

just my 2p!!!

hopefully it will be number 6 tonight, bring on the Stantons!!


----------



## deano88

breaks99 said:


> Ok so cat amongst the pigeons here, i used to take pills in 90-92 and then didnt have one til about 3 years ago being a smartie. Ive now done loads of the dutch fellas and the uk presses to, some have been better than others but i can 100% vouch that the empathy etc is still there at times, i do agree that certain presses seem to be better than others, i can pull out 5 amazingly loved up nights ive had this year that really stood out but have had lots more too, the 5 immnse nights were on a turtle, red defcon, nintendo, red chuppa and my last night out possibily the best was a green ghost and half a nesspresso!
> 
> Place crowd and setting def makes a difference as if everyone aaround you is feeling the love then your more likely to feel it too, this is the biggest diff i ccan see going out now than back in 90's when everyone was caught up in the buzz and the love was all over everyone, hard to find that now and its usually nights that us 40 somethings frequent!
> 
> just my 2p!!!
> 
> hopefully it will be number 6 tonight, bring on the Stantons!!



I agree with this, I've had nights with empathy and loved up feeling since my first pill but nothing has compared to that first one since even tho I have been way more fucked than that first time plenty of times but never as loved up but I still get it sometimes. part of it is tolerance and part of it is set/setting imo. I think dose has a lot to do with it too, having a pill too strong can bea bad thing especially in a club/rave


----------



## chojek

breaks99 said:


> Ok so cat amongst the pigeons here, i used to take pills in 90-92 and then didnt have one til about 3 years ago being a smartie. Ive now done loads of the dutch fellas and the uk presses to, some have been better than others but i can 100% vouch that the empathy etc is still there at times, i do agree that certain presses seem to be better than others, i can pull out 5 amazingly loved up nights ive had this year that really stood out but have had lots more too, the 5 immnse nights were on a turtle, red defcon, nintendo, red chuppa and my last night out possibily the best was a green ghost and half a nesspresso!
> 
> Place crowd and setting def makes a difference as if everyone aaround you is feeling the love then your more likely to feel it too, this is the biggest diff i ccan see going out now than back in 90's when everyone was caught up in the buzz and the love was all over everyone, hard to find that now and its usually nights that us 40 somethings frequent!
> 
> just my 2p!!!
> 
> hopefully it will be number 6 tonight, bring on the Stantons!!


Ok I've possibly been converted on the quality of mdma after the night I had last night. Last Friday I had a Purple Magnet and quite a bit of mdma throughout the night but I wasn't feeling the love, atmosphere, crowd at Nicky Romero in London.

Well last night I went to Armin Van Buuren in Amsterdam and loved the crowd and music from the moment I walked in. I had Orange Magnets this time and it was a proper old school buzz, magical, super chatty, sense of touch, loved up euphoria etc. To be fair I was having a ton of fun before I took them so I would've really appreciated any enhancement, but boy were these things euphoric!!! Dropping out of thought mid sentence type of euphoria. I did 1 orange magnet as an initial dose then another half 1 hour later. Was almost too much, but I like it intense haha. 

I also came to a massive life decision which melted away all of my anxiety as well. This issue had definitely been on my mind for ages, and now that it is gone, it felt like my first times on pills, super careless and free. I fucking love mdma, just the amount of friends and girls I meet on it is insane. Love it!!!

I also have to say the atmosphere at Dutch events can't be matched anywhere.


----------



## chojek

It definitely was the best night of my life actually, I don't even have a comedown today I'm that happy with the amount of fun I had. I'm tired but that's it. I must've been buzzing for like 7-8 hours. That shit was fucking special, Armin is a god!


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Anyone heard of Blue Snowballs/Blue Blanks going round the UK? From a usual Dutch source, break line on one side but cannot consume as test kits have expired and aren't working properly. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> It definitely was the best night of my life actually, I don't even have a comedown today I'm that happy with the amount of fun I had. I'm tired but that's it. I must've been buzzing for like 7-8 hours. That shit was fucking special, Armin is a god!


Awesome mate - I can completely relate ?


----------



## Tec

Pink Chupa Chups...

Handful of us having drinks, hadn't seen each other for ages, real good vibe and atmosphere.

Dropped a Chupa Chup each, started to come up after about 30 minutes... lovely rushes and a tad 'loved up' but it never really got there. Took another after an hour or so but didn't seem to do much. After about 2 hours they started to wear down, topping up didn't do anything, just made us more spangled/monged. I don't mind being like that because my mind goes places, but it wasn't the evening for it. No magic here, imo.

Search goes on I guess. Not sure I can really be fucked anymore though to be honest.

Give me my magic back.


----------



## breaks99

chojek said:


> Ok I've possibly been converted on the quality of mdma after the night I had last night. Last Friday I had a Purple Magnet and quite a bit of mdma throughout the night but I wasn't feeling the love, atmosphere, crowd at Nicky Romero in London.
> 
> Well last night I went to Armin Van Buuren in Amsterdam and loved the crowd and music from the moment I walked in. I had Orange Magnets this time and it was a proper old school buzz, magical, super chatty, sense of touch, loved up euphoria etc. To be fair I was having a ton of fun before I took them so I would've really appreciated any enhancement, but boy were these things euphoric!!! Dropping out of thought mid sentence type of euphoria. I did 1 orange magnet as an initial dose then another half 1 hour later. Was almost too much, but I like it intense haha.
> 
> I also came to a massive life decision which melted away all of my anxiety as well. This issue had definitely been on my mind for ages, and now that it is gone, it felt like my first times on pills, super careless and free. I fucking love mdma, just the amount of friends and girls I meet on it is insane. Love it!!!
> 
> I also have to say the atmosphere at Dutch events can't be matched anywhere.



Lol, made my day this, i too had a similarly euphoric night once again myself!!!


----------



## benson7

Sampled a couple of Heinekens at the weekend and thought they were pretty good, definitely better than the wifis and gold bars.


----------



## deano88

benson7 said:


> Sampled a couple of Heinekens at the weekend and thought they were pretty good, definitely better than the wifis and gold bars.



but was there any magic?


----------



## benson7

deano88 said:


> but was there any magic?



Came up like a rocket and my vision went blurry. Felt pretty magical, although being in a club with friends probably played a part. Also, I'd taken a break of around 6 weeks to.


----------



## blondin

I also started going out in 88 and being in a warehouse with 5000 or more people 95%of them all on the same pills made for the most emphatic and loved up nights - did my last pill around 97 or so cany comment on whats about now except to say when there was a drougt of good pills in the 90's it was because safrole was on the 'hit list' of precusors - i have heard that they have found a way of bypassing that particular chemical which may explain the differences that peole talk about.


----------



## benson7

blondin said:


> I also started going out in 88 and being in a warehouse with 5000 or more people 95%of them all on the same pills made for the most emphatic and loved up nights - did my last pill around 97 or so cany comment on whats about now except to say when there was a drougt of good pills in the 90's it was because safrole was on the 'hit list' of precusors - i have heard that they have found a way of bypassing that particular chemical which may explain the differences that peole talk about.



I think on one of these threads someone posted a link that safrole was the still the main precursor for these Dutch pills.


----------



## chojek

breaks99 said:


> Lol, made my day this, i too had a similarly euphoric night once again myself!!!


Haha I'm happy for you too! You're also spot on about 40 somethings making for a loving atmosphere. Even though I'm young myself, I have to say Armin Only had an incredible mix of young and old alike, different generations of people united by the same dj. It seemed like everyone was there for the love of the music. So much love in the place, happy faces and hugs wherever you turned. It was just incredible and Armin even played a classics vinyl set at the end. 

The Dutch also have a habit of going to raves together as a family. I ran into a ton of families amd they were all great. It really was a special night, never experienced anything like it before. I've never ever met that many people before at an event, I'm still blown away by all the love. I may sound like a pussy but I loved it haha.


----------



## deano88

chojek said:


> Haha I'm happy for you too! You're also spot on about 40 somethings making for a loving atmosphere. Even though I'm young myself, I have to say Armin Only had an incredible mix of young and old alike, different generations of people united by the same dj. It seemed like everyone was there for the love of the music. So much love in the place, happy faces and hugs wherever you turned. It was just incredible and Armin even played a classics vinyl set at the end.
> 
> The Dutch also have a habit of going to raves together as a family. I ran into a ton of families amd they were all great. It really was a special night, never experienced anything like it before. I've never ever met that many people before at an event, I'm still blown away by all the love. I may sound like a pussy but I loved it haha.



any girl on girl action?


----------



## breaks99

deano88 said:


> any girl on girl action?



LOL brilliant, you would hope so eh!!!

never been clubbing in holland but am defo going ADE next year so will look forward to experiencing it!


----------



## Grassman

I have raved in London, Liverpool, Manchester, New York, Amsterdam, Ibiza, Australia and Barcelona.

Elrow in Barca on a Sunday morning beats anything, hands down. Trouw in Amsterdam comes 2nd followed by Turnmills (RIP) in London....

...and the best pills ever were pink callies bought in The Cross in '96, better than any doves, mitsis or anything else

Just an old ravers view ...


----------



## BlueBull

breaks99 said:


> LOL brilliant, you would hope so eh!!!
> 
> never been clubbing in holland but am defo going ADE next year so will look forward to experiencing it!


ADE is absolutely awesome! I love the Dutch, they are such a warm and welcoming people. I only live like 30km from the border with the Netherlands but it's a world of difference compared to how the people are where I live. I can see myself moving to Amsterdam one day, beautiful city, beautiful people


----------



## ScotchMist

Grassman said:


> I have raved in London, Liverpool, Manchester, New York, Amsterdam, Ibiza, Australia and Barcelona.
> 
> Elrow in Barca on a Sunday morning beats anything, hands down. Trouw in Amsterdam comes 2nd followed by Turnmills (RIP) in London....
> 
> ...and the best pills ever were pink callies bought in The Cross in '96, better than any doves, mitsis or anything else
> 
> Just an old ravers view ...



Id like to tell you about the night i had in Trouw but i was simply that much of a mess in there i cant remember about 5 hours of the night..

Orange Q dances being the culprit, on top of drinking and smoking the finest weed i ever did smoke in the day leading up to it.. really cool club though. I remember coming round, stood up, repeatedly tapping a girl on the shoulder... the look on her face i will never forget :D strange night that was


----------



## Grassman

I think that must've been a similar time to me. I was there on 11/11/11, I remember the date cos it was my stag do. Anyway, I remember q dances being around at the time, I had orange djs and blue iron crosses.

The one place I haven't been, but would like to is Berghain....probably too old now


----------



## ScotchMist

It was the week after i was there as it was my birthday... if im not getting my years confused that it 8)


----------



## Septonn

BlueBull said:


> I can see myself moving to Amsterdam one day, beautiful city, beautiful people



DO IT!  You will not be disappointed.

Cool to see so many of you have been to Trouw, really my favorite nightclub in the city. Shame it'll close on january 3rd and I will only have 2 or 3 nights left in there, had some really, really magic moments in there, made tons of good friends and even met my now gf.


----------



## ScotchMist

Its closing..  Shame yeah. It was a old newspaper press wasnt it? From what i remember of the place the people were very friendly in there, i was talking to a beautiful dutch girl in there, i was in love...! She sorted me some pills out and then i did my usual trick of turning into a complete spaz. Not many tourists in there either, seemed to be mainly locals which i really liked. Quite a few people seemed suprised that i was in there, i guess due to it being a bit off the beaten tourist track.

Lovely city, so much more to it than smoking weed and hookers. I really should visit more often, ive family who live there but I've never bothered to see them on any of my trips there, i should take advantage of the free accommodation..!


----------



## Septonn

Yeah it's quite far from the main tourist areas (Leidseplein and Rembrandtplein) but it does get touristy in the summer months. It is indeed an old press and the newspaper (with the same name, Trouw) that owned still exists. The club and newspaper are completely unrelated furthermore though. Hopefully the building they currently own will make just as good a nightclub as this one in the future


----------



## breaks99

Gutted ive not managed to get to Trouw and too love the Dutch, yet to meet a more friendlier nation if you discount the Feyenoord fans when i went there watching united in 99 lol


----------



## Shippy420

Going to the Dam on Saturday with my girlfriend - is it worth checking Trouw out then aye? Is it easy to score good pills inside?


----------



## deano88

Fuck I really wanna go dam now!


----------



## Grassman

Studio 80 is a pretty good club too


----------



## BlueBull

Septonn said:


> DO IT!  You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Cool to see so many of you have been to Trouw, really my favorite nightclub in the city. Shame it'll close on january 3rd and I will only have 2 or 3 nights left in there, had some really, really magic moments in there, made tons of good friends and even met my now gf.


Yeah of that I'm sure :D like ScotchMist already said, Amsterdam is so much more than drugs and hookers. To me it feels like a home away from home, even if I don't visit very often. What I love most about that city is the people, they live there together in all different forms, shapes and sizes. I saw people riding bikes singing out loud, I saw a guy in just a pink thong on a bike in the middle of winter, I saw people doing rap battles in the subway, I met a community of old hippies... I've met the most diverse and unique people you can imagine there and it's completely normal, nobody even bats an eye. That's what I like most, that complete freedom to be who you want to be, act the way you want to act and look the way you want to look. Apart from that 'Amsterdammers' and the Dutch in general are one of the most hospitable people I know. Though of course it helps that I speak the language. The night-life is completely different from over here as well. Over here if you want to socialize you're always the one to approach people, most people are very closed off here. Over there people just continuously come over to us for a chat. Damn I want to go back


----------



## cosmiccars

Grassman said:


> the best pills ever were pink callies bought in The Cross in '96, better than any doves, mitsis or anything else
> 
> Just an old ravers view ...



Word...amazing pills. Only got one, in turnmills funnily enough


----------



## Septonn

Shippy420 said:


> Going to the Dam on Saturday with my girlfriend - is it worth checking Trouw out then aye? Is it easy to score good pills inside?



Yes and yes, as long as you ask nicely 

Just make sure to show up early, because the club will close soon every night is packed and queues can get REALLY long.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Just a heads up, had some Blue Blanks (also called Blue Snowballs) tested recently and they turned out to be 5-Meo-Dalt and Methiopropamine combo. They are sort of chunky blue pills, round, with a breakline on one side. In South Wales area. Definitely avoid.


----------



## BlueBull

EmDeeExEx said:


> Just a heads up, had some Blue Blanks (also called Blue Snowballs) tested recently and they turned out to be 5-Meo-Dalt and Methiopropamine combo. They are sort of chunky blue pills, round, with a breakline on one side. In South Wales area. Definitely avoid.


Thanks for the warning! Perhaps make a report on pillreports.com? That will help spread the word


----------



## Septonn

Just got a headsup on the dutch partyflock website about a greyish round pill with a half moon stamp. The person who posted has yet to get them tested but last year there was a purple version of the same pill going around that contained PMA/PMMA. Better steer clear of this one for now!


----------



## King87

benson7 said:


> Sampled a couple of Heinekens at the weekend and thought they were pretty good, definitely better than the wifis and gold bars.



Had the green Heinekens on the weekend too.

Not done any stuff for about 4 months so quite low tolerance. Heard they were fairly strong so only took 2 out. Dropped half about 11 and half about 12. Then 1 more hour later. 

Wasn't overly impressed, my fault for maybe only taking halves and missing the initial wow come up factor. Had biggest eye wiggles I've ever had at 1 point and was sweating loads. Chatting up birds was fairly good so there must have been a bit of love in there but overall felt like I didn't quite get there. 

Safe pills, no comedown and was eating fine next day.


----------



## Honk

Tried the pink chupa chups the other weekend. Very nice IMO. Much better than all the stupid "superpills" probably at the right dose sweet spot and quality MDMA. I've tried gold bars, bugattis, dice, 1up's, purple magnets. The magnets were the worst out of the lot, found them really trippy and gouchy.


----------



## deano88

hate the term super pills, makes it sound like the Tennants super of mdma pills


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo euro dogs
any of you ever had orange + -
i iz got one.
and i checked PR and whatnot 
like 2 reports saying MDxx but i'm wondering
any of you guys had em?
i'm gonna take the one i've got probably friday night you see


----------



## ColtDan

deano88 said:


> hate the term super pills, makes it sound like the Tennants super of mdma pills



Same


----------



## Grassman

And - ever noticed how mongy/dirty a can of super tenants makes you feel? You're much better of with a few 3% ales....

....just sayin'


----------



## deano88

Grassman said:


> And - ever noticed how mongy/dirty a can of super tenants makes you feel? You're much better with a few 3% ales....
> 
> ....just sayin'


haha yeah definitely! and she some of the British lagers like carling zests etc definitely feel the love with these! not like the dirty special brews!


----------



## chojek

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> yo euro dogs
> any of you ever had orange + -
> i iz got one.
> and i checked PR and whatnot
> like 2 reports saying MDxx but i'm wondering
> any of you guys had em?
> i'm gonna take the one i've got probably friday night you see


Some of the best I've ever had. Do a full one so you get that wow factor.


----------



## chojek

ScotchMist said:


> Its closing..  Shame yeah. It was a old newspaper press wasnt it? From what i remember of the place the people were very friendly in there, i was talking to a beautiful dutch girl in there, i was in love...! She sorted me some pills out and then i did my usual trick of turning into a complete spaz. Not many tourists in there either, seemed to be mainly locals which i really liked. Quite a few people seemed suprised that i was in there, i guess due to it being a bit off the beaten tourist track.
> 
> Lovely city, so much more to it than smoking weed and hookers. I really should visit more often, ive family who live there but I've never bothered to see them on any of my trips there, i should take advantage of the free accommodation..!


Fuck I miss Dam already!!

You sound a bit like me with the pills and girls as well lol, but that euphoria is too hard to contain!!!


----------



## chojek

BlueBull said:


> Yeah of that I'm sure :D like ScotchMist already said, Amsterdam is so much more than drugs and hookers. To me it feels like a home away from home, even if I don't visit very often. What I love most about that city is the people, they live there together in all different forms, shapes and sizes. I saw people riding bikes singing out loud, I saw a guy in just a pink thong on a bike in the middle of winter, I saw people doing rap battles in the subway, I met a community of old hippies... I've met the most diverse and unique people you can imagine there and it's completely normal, nobody even bats an eye. That's what I like most, that complete freedom to be who you want to be, act the way you want to act and look the way you want to look. Apart from that 'Amsterdammers' and the Dutch in general are one of the most hospitable people I know. Though of course it helps that I speak the language. The night-life is completely different from over here as well. Over here if you want to socialize you're always the one to approach people, most people are very closed off here. Over there people just continuously come over to us for a chat. Damn I want to go back


I know what you mean, I was so sad to leave after the amount of beautiful people I met. I've been living in London for the last 3.5 months and I'm just not a fan in the slightest. That one night at Armin was more memorable than all of my nights in London combined. I'm moving back to Australia in 2 days but I had that much fun in Amsterdam that I'm coming back to Holland for just 2 weeks in February for ASOT 700. If there ever was a country I would move to again it would be Holland. Maybe in 2016, even if it's a job outside of my career I'd be more than happy to do it for 6 months and just rave away. 

Also, can you name any other rave type clubs that I could go to during my 2 weeks? Trance is my thing, but big room edm or hardstyle would do me just fine.


----------



## Sinjomu

technohippy said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/MDMA_extrem_hoch_November_2014.pdf
> 
> 238mg MDMA ORANJE WIFI
> 
> 300mg MDMA BURGER KING


Has anyone here tried these? Recently came across them but info on them is scarce, no first-hand accounts other than one review on PR who said he enjoyed it (took halves at a time).

Also it looks like they've been lowered to 250mg in a more recent test, which sounds more like it. Haven't heard of 300mg beans since the white skulls

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...n_PDF_2014/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Dezember_2014.pdf

Anyway if anyone has tried them I would love to hear what you think. Thinking about getting one and trying in halves at a time


----------



## tripnnface

Sinjomu said:


> Has anyone here tried these? Recently came across them but info on them is scarce, no first-hand accounts other than one review on PR who said he enjoyed it (took halves at a time).
> 
> Also it looks like they've been lowered to 250mg in a more recent test, which sounds more like it. Haven't heard of 300mg beans since the white skulls
> 
> http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...n_PDF_2014/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Dezember_2014.pdf
> 
> Anyway if anyone has tried them I would love to hear what you think. Thinking about getting one and trying in halves at a time



interesting; the original BK was 253 mg MDMA and it seems this batch is 209 mdma. not too surprised .  has there really ever been a bean that reached 300 mg not hcl?


----------



## Dark Side

Did a dose first time in 18 months last night, did a quarter G of some nice Cola looking md. Christ on a bike it was the most intense come up, it felt like MDMA was trying to be top dog over the codeine in my system this made me feel uneasy, sweat profusely and just as i was coming up i dry heaved twice but kept it all down. it was all good for the rest of the night aftet that :D


----------



## deano88

I had a love heart pill the weekend snd thew up o. The come up which is something I've never ever done. I usually got a really strong stomach


----------



## lurching

High dose PMMA (173mg) in these pink supermans, sold in the Netherlands.


----------



## ColtDan

Whats the best batch of pills doing the rounds on the markets atm does anyone have any recommendations for new year?


----------



## BlueBull

lurching said:


> High dose PMMA (173mg) in these pink supermans, sold in the Netherlands.



Wow, those look exactly like the well-known supermans also originating in Holland  could you provide a link to the test report itself? This is bad news, fuck


----------



## lurching

Source: http://www.drugs-test.nl/


----------



## BlueBull

I made a report on pillreports about it here and credited you for the warning. Thanks again


----------



## Bearlove

This will sound crazy - but I could sell any amount of those fucked up diamonds.      Can you remember them from a few years ago,  they were nasty, fucked up adulterated, would leave you puking your guts - but people loved them.   I had people trying to order them in bulk :/


----------



## Acid4Blood

€1.2 million worth of Superman pills seized in Dublin yesterday. Hopefully they were PMMA.


----------



## ColtDan

Shame on the cunts selling that awful bollocks


----------



## lurching

Test centers here are closing for two weeks of holidays so the release of these PMMA pills seems especially ill timed.
173mg is far far too much, definitely could be fatal for a smaller weaker person. 
I'm not doubting the test results.. but I still wonder if it could be bk-PMMA instead ("methedrone") and that the testers could not tell it apart from regular ol' deadly PMMA.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Got word of Yellow UPS presses. Supposed to be the successor of the Green Heineken. Seen a few pics of them. Real nice looking press. 

Also curious if any of you had run into the White Mario heads floating around at the moment?? 



Bearlove said:


> This will sound crazy - but I could sell any amount of those fucked up diamonds.      Can you remember them from a few years ago,  they were nasty, fucked up adulterated, would leave you puking your guts - but people loved them.   I had people trying to order them in bulk :/


I know what you mean. I had gotten a few absolutely terrible presses & had brought them to an event with me. Ran into a lot of people I knew & I was telling them how shitty the presses were. Telling them how horrible they made me feel. Guess what, most of them didn't give two shits. They didn't care at all & Just started munching them. Guess most of us did some dumb shit back in High School.


----------



## AcidOctopus

http://i.imgur.com/TiXp3Me.jpg
I was hoping the image would just show up in the post but these are the Yellow UPS.


----------



## Erikmen

What are the UPS pills made of?


----------



## Acid4Blood

These the ones seized in Dublin....


----------



## lurching

Those sure look like the pink PMMA pills, good riddance if they are


----------



## Botarate

someone has proven red mickey mouse ? 
supposedly 250 - 300mg 
very big


http://41.media.tumblr.com/6356d5986273e16551edebea5e97e854/tumblr_nez2d659Vd1smghnuo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Acid4Blood

lurching said:


> Those sure look like the pink PMMA pills, good riddance if they are



Good riddance indeed! 173mg is a stupidly high dose of PMMA for one pill. Could well be a case of double drop & die!!! 
I'd like to think it was a tip off at the Belgian side that saw this shipment getting seized by Irish customs.
Here's to a PMMA/PMA free christmas!


----------



## deano88

Botarate said:


> someone has proven red mickey mouse ?
> supposedly 250 - 300mg
> very big
> 
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/6356d5986273e16551edebea5e97e854/tumblr_nez2d659Vd1smghnuo1_1280.jpg



them micky mouses look huge! nothing like the ones I tried back in 2005


----------



## AcidOctopus

Erikmen said:


> What are the UPS pills made of?


Supposed to be 200mg of MDMA. That's what I heard at least.


----------



## Grassman

I had some green clovers and mdma caps last night and both were absolutely stonking. Good old school style feeling, energy, loved up, dancey, the lot.

I've actually noticed a difference in the atmosphere in London clubs lately. The drugs seem to have improved a lot, you can tell by how happy and chatty everyone is, the mdma seems to be much better.


----------



## deano88

Grassman said:


> I had some green clovers and mdma caps last night and both were absolutely stonking. Good old school style feeling, energy, loved up, dancey, the lot.
> 
> I've actually noticed a difference in the atmosphere in London clubs lately. The drugs seem to have improved a lot, you can tell by how happy and chatty everyone is, the mdma seems to be much better.



I second that, can't talk for London but else where the atmosphere is definitely improving at raves especially. old skool seems to be getting popular again too


----------



## ColtDan

Excellent news, glad to hear that


----------



## jayseek

*purple nintendos*

Are the purple Nintendo's worth a look?



ColtDan said:


> Whats the best batch of pills doing the rounds on the markets atm does anyone have any recommendations for new year?


----------



## Dawglaw

I am headed to Europe/Amsterdam for the New Year - I am probably not going to take my marquis kit with me on my transatlantic flight and will be more than likely dealing with dodgy people to obtain the goods - what are the good presses right now? Obviously I will check PR and do my absolute best to find a testing tent or kit but I would like to know what to be on the look for.


----------



## Septonn

Dawglaw said:


> I am headed to Europe/Amsterdam for the New Year - I am probably not going to take my marquis kit with me on my transatlantic flight and will be more than likely dealing with dodgy people to obtain the goods - what are the good presses right now? Obviously I will check PR and do my absolute best to find a testing tent or kit but I would like to know what to be on the look for.



Should you be in Amsterdam for new years, then just go to any big smartshop for a reagent testkit, most have them. Blue Adidas and yellow UPS making the rounds atm, some goldbars are still around. Make sure you steer clear of the supermans (yellow/ orange ones mainly but just in general its better to leave them alone)


----------



## EmDeeExEx

What are people's opinions on the MD that's around at the moment? I can get some brown or white crystal, the former likely from the Uk and the latter being from dutch sources. Both test to black with Marquis and Mandelin, but I'm aware that some people have said the dutch beans and MD are somewhat lacking in empathy/lovey-ness while conversely I've heard a few people talk of brown/cola MD from UK sources being much more euphoric and loved up with greater empathy.

Any recommendations/thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## jayseek

I read the pillreport of the toad/mushroom nintendo (purple also labelled as blue) and there's mixed reviews.

Anyone have any opinions on them?


----------



## ColtDan

EmDeeExEx said:


> What are people's opinions on the MD that's around at the moment? I can get some brown or white crystal, the former likely from the Uk and the latter being from dutch sources. Both test to black with Marquis and Mandelin, but I'm aware that some people have said the dutch beans and MD are somewhat lacking in empathy/lovey-ness while conversely I've heard a few people talk of brown/cola MD from UK sources being much more euphoric and loved up with greater empathy.
> 
> Any recommendations/thoughts would be much appreciated.



Go with the brown. Definitely. Had some excellent brown cola MD recently, loved it. So much better than the white stuff i've tried for the past few years


----------



## EmDeeExEx

ColtDan said:


> Go with the brown. Definitely. Had some excellent brown cola MD recently, loved it. So much better than the white stuff i've tried for the past few years



Romeo Done... Brown it is. Was erring on the side of Brown anyhow almost exclusively because of the pleasant safrole smell emanating from it. Will report back about my findings. Cheers Coltdan, input is much appreciated. Hoping to experience the allstars soon as well which I'm hoping are a change from the Dutch strength-over-quality beandems.


----------



## Grassman

Allstars are good mate, you'll like them I reckon


----------



## Erikmen

Why is that?


----------



## deano88

Erikmen said:


> Why is that?



cuz there a uk press and we all know how good they are


----------



## Grassman

Er..yeah. I had them, liked them, many times. So....I reckon he will too


----------



## SummerSerenade

EmDeeExEx said:


> Romeo Done... Brown it is. Was erring on the side of Brown anyhow almost exclusively because of the pleasant safrole smell emanating from it. Will report back about my findings. Cheers Coltdan, input is much appreciated. Hoping to experience the allstars soon as well which I'm hoping are a change from the Dutch strength-over-quality beandems.



Don't think you'll be disappointed with that choice. I had the same brown stuff as Dan for my first time doing MDMA and loved it. If the brown stuff you're getting is the same/similar then you'll have a great time.


----------



## deano88

Grassman said:


> Er..yeah. I had them, liked them, many times. So....I reckon he will too



they can't be better than super pills surely...


----------



## stoopidlies

Ho ho ho motherfuckerd


----------



## Treacle

Just picked up some UFOs from my usual source, who always has Manchester pressed pills, All-Stars, etc. They fit the usual multi-coloured, cool looking press, with a slight safrole smell. Just wondering if anyone has encountered these.


----------



## Sprodo

Treacle said:


> Just picked up some UFOs from my usual source, who always has Manchester pressed pills, All-Stars, etc. They fit the usual multi-coloured, cool looking press, with a slight safrole smell. Just wondering if anyone has encountered these.



Be interested to see how you get on with these. All stars have been pretty solid, even recently. 

While I'm here what is optimum size for MDMA bombs? All average sized men, probably quite high tolerance (early Oct, mid Dec) for a night out next week. Was thinking 130mg with 65mg too up ?


----------



## tolo

lurching said:


> Test centers here are closing for two weeks of holidays so the release of these PMMA pills seems especially ill timed.
> 173mg is far far too much, definitely could be fatal for a smaller weaker person.
> I'm not doubting the test results.. but I still wonder if it could be bk-PMMA instead ("methedrone") and that the testers could not tell it apart from regular ol' deadly PMMA.



I'm pretty sure with the different analytical methods these test centres are using that they could distinguish between both compounds. GC-MS could be one of these methods. 

173mg sounds like a high dosage of pmma, what is the usual dosage of pmma found in these dodgy pills usually?

On another note, I was out in Dublin last night and a guy gave me a white pill with an apple Mac stamp on it. He claimed it was 2cb but I just got rid of it when I couldn't find any reports on PR. I did find one report fro. Oz that was posted this year which said the pills were 2cb!! Has anyone came across these pills?


----------



## deano88

tolo said:


> I'm pretty sure with the different analytical methods these test centres are using that they could distinguish between both compounds. GC-MS could be one of these methods.
> 
> 173mg sounds like a high dosage of pmma, what is the usual dosage of pmma found in these dodgy pills usually?
> 
> On another note, I was out in Dublin last night and a guy gave me a white pill with an apple Mac stamp on it. He claimed it was 2cb but I just got rid of it when I couldn't find any reports on PR. I did find one report fro. Oz that was posted this year which said the pills were 2cb!! Has anyone came across these pills?



would of been better off sending it to a test centre than just getting rid of it. was probably dodgy


----------



## HouseFever

Had some blue Pacman Gohsts, (south west) a couple weeks ago. Was a bit weary as I didn't have a test kit. They were nice, but not that strong.


----------



## Dawglaw

Picked up a few blue superman pills with a break line in the back in Amsterdam. Defintely dodgy - no reaction to marquis. Very glad I didn't pop one when I was drunk last night.

The guy i bought them from was complaining about pmma too.. what a fucker.


----------



## oui

Treacle said:


> Just picked up some UFOs from my usual source, who always has Manchester pressed pills, All-Stars, etc. They fit the usual multi-coloured, cool looking press, with a slight safrole smell. Just wondering if anyone has encountered these.



Hopefully these are as good as the Ninja Turtles  Have had Allstars all over xmas which have been good!


----------



## Fishface

Any info' on yellow triangular PG's? Can't get into Pillreports . . .


----------



## Treacle

oui said:


> Hopefully these are as good as the Ninja Turtles  Have had Allstars all over xmas which have been good!


I have high hopes for them. They're roughly the same size and a very unique shape. You can tell the pressers are confident about the quality of the contents, as they're pretty small. I'll report back after tomorrow night.

Heard the PGs are alright, Fishface. Quite a few people on here say they're fairly strong MDMA pills, unless there's more than one batch.


----------



## Wenlock

Man, I haven't seen pills in such a long time.


----------



## Fishface

Treacle said:


> Heard the PGs are alright, Fishface. Quite a few people on here say they're fairly strong MDMA pills, unless there's more than one batch.



Cheers, Treacle - take care and Happy New Year when it happens


----------



## koneko

Fishface said:


> Cheers, Treacle - take care and Happy New Year when it happens



Sounds like you're going to have a fun Hogmanay Mr Fish 

Looks like ours may be postponed to early 2015 unless the postie moves sharpish


----------



## Fishface

kate said:


> Sounds like you're going to have a fun Hogmanay Mr Fish
> 
> Looks like ours may be postponed to early 2015 unless the postie moves sharpish



Probably be waiting til Saturday ourselves - hope the postie comes up trumps for you'n'Felix


----------



## Grassman

I'm having a quiet one with the family this NYE, but don't worry, a certain rave up in Brixton on 1st Jan awaits, gonna get proper mashed up!


----------



## Treacle

Fishface said:


> Cheers, Treacle - take care and Happy New Year when it happens


You too, mate.


----------



## stoopidlies

Pillreports working for anyone?


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> I'm having a quiet one with the family this NYE, but don't worry, a certain rave up in Brixton on 1st Jan awaits, gonna get proper mashed up!



Looking forward to that one... ?


----------



## AcidOctopus

stoopidlies said:


> Pillreports working for anyone?


Naa. I just went to check & it's not working properly for me.


----------



## SilentRoller

Got myself some Green Heinekens for NYE. Had about 1.5 months off the pills, but going to be sensible - only taking 1 and 1/4 out with me. No need for the usual 2 pill (400mg) bullshit, as the missus will be with me, and I don't want to appear like Garry Gurnbaps chewing his eyebrows off....


----------



## bogman

stoopidlies said:


> Pillreports working for anyone?



http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/744729-Pillreports-has-a-temporary-new-address


----------



## BecomingJulie

I've had some MDMA tonight.  Good stuff.  About 0.2 g,, wellperhaps a touch under, lucky floor .....


----------



## stoopidlies

Cheers bogman.


Three dead in Ipswich,  suspected 'rouge batch'.


----------



## stoopidlies

^ red triangular supermen.  Ffs.


----------



## Mandy303

http://www.eadt.co.uk/mobile/news/r...eaths_of_three_young_men_in_suffolk_1_3903086

This is my home town. You never think it's going to hit ya home town.


----------



## pothole

Five minutes down road from me as well. Seems like the pmma supermans  have hit England after first being found in Holland.  Think they have 170 mg of pmma, that's enough to kill just from one pill.


----------



## Treacle

Surely the people making those pills weren't aware they'd filled them with PMMA. No one could be that fucking evil to purposely create something so nasty. Why kill your customers? Poor do.

On a lighter note, the UFOs are pretty lovely pills. I need to try them again, as I was at a party where everyone was on coke, etc. It wasn't the best environment to guinea pig new pills. They were just as expected, though. Usual come up, a really nice peak and a very pleasant afterglow. Another quality Manchester press, which will be flooding the North west. I'm so proud of Manchester, still beating Dutch pills, with small pills that pack a right punch. Some mates had green Heinekens, which they quite enjoyed. It's good to see that even Rochdale has decent pills again. People seem to give a shit what they're taking, now they're paying more. I've not seen anyone take a questionable pill for ages.


----------



## Fishface

Treacle said:


> Surely the people making those pills weren't aware they'd filled them with PMMA. No one could be that fucking evil to purposely create something so nasty. Why kill your customers?



Because there will always be more . . .

Warned a friend this evening - turned out he had three 'red supermen' last night . . .

Sounds a nice scene up there, Treacle - can't seem to get back in one here - mebbe have to face up to the fact I'm too old, eh?


----------



## Treacle

Oh, it was only a house party, I hardly go out now. Don't get me wrong, I still have amazing nights out, when I can afford it/be bothered. I have mates in their 40s and 50s, who go out more than me and still do drugs, and they have just as much fun as I do. Age doesn't mean a thing. I will be 'that old guy' at raves.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^Spot on mate!


----------



## Treacle

I feel honoured that your 18th post in five years was to me.


----------



## ill.literate

In Sofia we have these blue grenades that will blow your mind haha. Ive tested these thouroughly lol and they will do all the usual stuff ( dilated pupils, body high, lovey dovey efect, the grin and teh stupid  ) overall wonderful pills for a party or whatever. 
They also come in red.
When asked shether I take the blue pill or the red pill I always say both (j/k that would be irresponsible) which really fucks the matrix hahaa


----------



## Sprodo

Had some lovely MDMA tonight. Light ish brown, lovely crystals. Bombed 140mg followed by 60mg and got a good 4.5 hours despite relatively high tolerance at the mo. Very chatty, lots of empathy.

Now for 2 months off


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Surely the people making those pills weren't aware they'd filled them with PMMA. No one could be that fucking evil to purposely create something so nasty. Why kill your customers? Poor do.
> 
> On a lighter note, the UFOs are pretty lovely pills. I need to try them again, as I was at a party where everyone was on coke, etc. It wasn't the best environment to guinea pig new pills. They were just as expected, though. Usual come up, a really nice peak and a very pleasant afterglow. Another quality Manchester press, which will be flooding the North west. I'm so proud of Manchester, still beating Dutch pills, with small pills that pack a right punch. Some mates had green Heinekens, which they quite enjoyed. It's good to see that even Rochdale has decent pills again. People seem to give a shit what they're taking, now they're paying more. I've not seen anyone take a questionable pill for ages.



Them ufo's sound bang on!! Your always on the ball with these Manc pills treacle, Rochdale is obviously rocking far more than Middleton these days ?


----------



## Treacle

I actually get them from Manchester, not Rochdale. You have to love Middleton, though.


----------



## stoopidlies

Any pics of this new press treacle? I'm interested in how they look


----------



## Dark Side

I really want to try these mario all stars, they make Xtc too pretty to resist.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> I actually get them from Manchester, not Rochdale. You have to love Middleton, though.



Your right mate you do its closer to manchester!!!


----------



## ScotchMist

I only just caught the end of the news then but from what I could gather it looks like those Pink Supermans have taken another life, closer to me this time. Telford. 

They're obviously wide spread across the country, if only UK customs had caught England's shipment like the Irish did theirs 

Guess we can't have it both ways, we want good pills to come in; but this is the price we pay... At least the media are circulating accurate information about the press.

Edit: yup, death in Telford. http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jan/02/fourth-death-linked-superman-ecstasy


----------



## technohippy

I think its really strange that such a press has been copied so fast though and to such extreme detail, they are 100% using the same press tablet (which can be readily bought after its creation if into the wrong hands) or simply the manufacturer has made a huge huge mistake, but far too many mistakes for it to go as far as to hit the streets so I really am bemused about how it has happened.

Usually the copy cats are really quite bad, to go to such effort though, and then to include PMMA (around the same mg dosage as what the MDMA should have been included in these pills 170mg is very odd).

How often these pressers change the tablet, and how unique they are does really give any potential counterfeiters no chance in keeping up, by they time they have even tried to replicate it these guys have brought out something new. Sad loss for the lives lost so far .


----------



## MiniNapalm

Treacle said:


> I feel honoured that your 18th post in five years was to me.



I only tend to post when I feel compelled to ?


----------



## smokespirals

technohippy said:


> I think its really strange that such a press has been copied so fast though and to such extreme detail, they are 100% using the same press tablet (which can be readily bought after its creation if into the wrong hands) or simply the manufacturer has made a huge huge mistake, but far too many mistakes for it to go as far as to hit the streets so I really am bemused about how it has happened.
> 
> Usually the copy cats are really quite bad, to go to such effort though, and then to include PMMA (around the same mg dosage as what the MDMA should have been included in these pills 170mg is very odd).
> 
> How often these pressers change the tablet, and how unique they are does really give any potential counterfeiters no chance in keeping up, by they time they have even tried to replicate it these guys have brought out something new. Sad loss for the lives lost so far .



The superman cut out press has been around since 2012 from a brief look at pill reports admittedly pips to start with. Very sad news about the deaths.

All the more reason for bloody lab tests to be available in this country,  bloody governments and crappy drug laws :-(


----------



## Dark Side

So sad just normal people in shit jobs that wanted some pleasure, problem is people are always gonna risk their life for the high.


----------



## SilentRoller

A warning on the green heinekens all - these are *seriously* strong. Dropped a couple over NYE. For the first time in my life, I actually got scared when the MD kicked in - I was rushing so hard, it was uncomfortable at points (must be been my 2 month break). This ended in my missus eventually crying, as she had 





> "Never seen anyone so fucked on MD my life, I thought you were dying"


. Ended up going home, as I was so smashed, it wasn't safe for me to be in any clubs, as I probably would of been picked up by the rozzers for looking so out of it. I'm not joking when I say I was rushing so intensely, my arms and hands were almost numb from the intense tingling, and according to others, my eyes were in different directions.... 

Also, these take a good 2hrs to fully kick in, as the press is absolutely *rock solid*, so for the love of Christ, don't do what I did and drop a 2nd one after 2.5hrs thinking that shit isn't working. :Still have 2 left, so saving them for summer. Time for a nice 6 month break, as I'm getting a bit of brain zappery .

*So, the lowdown -* Green Heinekens = *SERIOUSLY STRONG*, easily more than 200mg MDMA (probably 220-250). I think saferparty.ch labtested these at *243mg!*
http://de.drugchecking.ch/pdf.php?p=350
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Funkadelica

Glad to hear that you are well mate, and good warning.  I have some of these and pink nintendos for a party next month so will keep a watch of how I feel and gauge the situation.  But surely, 2 hours to kick in!?  Worryingly, something doesn't seem quite right with that.


----------



## SilentRoller

> But surely, 2 hours to kick in!? Worryingly, something doesn't seem quite right with that.


 
I think it must be the dense press, as I'm not joking when I say that these were almost impossible to break, even with a knife and pushing downwards full force. I did also eat a large streak around 4 hours before, so that could be it.

The come-up is deceptively slow on these, so be careful. I had something similar a couple of years ago with the old red Mortal Kombat pills, where I felt nothing after 2 hours, so kept eating halves. Just be careful with the dosage on these, I dropped a 2nd 2.5 hrs (was going to do a half, but couldn't break it!), and that kicked me in the tits. 500mg+ MDMA is far too much for an evening.

Never thought I would say this, but I'm starting to wish I could buy lower dosed pills now. I'm getting tired of these mega Dutch europills - the amounts in them are starting to get a bit dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## mister

Thats one thing Ive noticed over the years, MDMA that kicks in quick tends to be mongy with little empathy and didnt last long, where as MDMA that takes an hour or so to kick in seems more lovey and energetic. Maybe its my imagination but I remember pills in the early 90's taking a lot longer to kick in than a lot of pills these days.

I had some nice MDMA on New Years that took a fair while to kick in and it had lots of legs and was quite lovey


----------



## ScotchMist

We're fussy fuckers aren't we :D

We've gone through the MDMA drought crying out for it, enduring the Pipz epidemic; the Dutch then shower us in more mdma than you shake a stick at and we all start moaning there's to much 

I do agree though that the Dutch presses are way overboard, I can't think of many that I've tried that i particularly loved, and I've tried most of them up until a year or so ago. Maybe the orange Qs. The blue crosses a few years back were nice, iirc they were dosed at around 130mg. 

I haven't sampled many of the UK presses but they have always hit the spot more so than the Dutch. I don't know if that is down to the dose or that the mdma is just of a better quality From reports here, mainly from Treacle the UK scene seems to be winning out every time. 

It's been some time since I've had any pills, the next time I do it'll be a UK press I'll be looking to source. That xtal I had not so long back with those microdots did hit the spot but I've no idea where that came from or if it was just a combination of the LSD that made it seem so much better.


----------



## Funkadelica

^ Aye, those blue Iron crosses, first batch of Orange Q Dance's and the Nintendo All Stars have been the most noteworthy.  Particularly those Iron Crosses actually, would say they were my pick of everything I've tried.  Lovely, smooth, chatty and euphoric, that's how I would describe them.  Also really enjoyed the red Defcon's, purely for the total and utter trippy craziness that they provided.  Classic moment of being in my living room asking my mates who all the people were and why they took them back, for them to say 'mate, there's nobody here, and we haven't even left for the pub yet!'  Ahhhh good times!


----------



## pothole

I loved them iron crosses and q dance. It can't just be a set and setting thing if we all say that these are our favourites. Must be better synth mdma in them than others. White speakers were the strongest and best for me of the new age pills, lost about 4 hour's on them didn't have a clue what was going on.


----------



## ScotchMist

Yeah I tried the Speakers to, they were some of the better ones. I remember the massive hype around them at the time, they were the beginning of the 200+mg _[SUPER PILLS_.. Stupid name that, also brought with it silly money. 

The best i heard of all Dutch presses of new ( past 3 years ) were the purple tri forces, they were meant to be pretty special and held in higher regard than the orange Qs. Never got them though 

I'll always love MD, I've just fallen out of favour with it now, unless it's accompanied by a psych :D


----------



## deano88

Best dutch pills imo, orange standbys, white snowflakes, red defcons and blue androids


----------



## deano88

oh and blue crosses were good also but think I only tried them once, they were supposed to be about 140mg  but had a nice feel to them


----------



## HouseFever

Those crosses were nice. After them came the blue ladies. Then the 8 balls. All pretty much the same pill, but they were good.


----------



## PANDABEAR123

Anyone tried yellow UPS's? 

Meant to be the successor to the green heinekens so am presuming 200mg + MD?


----------



## oui

Can't wait to try these UFO's, any more reports on them or pictures?


----------



## Sprout

MDMA: when a 'grand ol' time' and 'a grand mal time' look identical.


----------



## demz89

Has anyone tried the pink mitsubishi's?? Ive heard by a few that they are top notch and been offered a couple of times in clubs, but im a bit sceptical as the last mitzi's i had were well dodgy! but these are a fair bit more expensive so could be legit!


----------



## ScotchMist

demz89 said:


> Has anyone tried the pink mitsubishi's?? Ive heard by a few that they are top notch and been offered a couple of times in clubs, but im a bit sceptical as the last mitzi's i had were well dodgy! but these are a fair bit more expensive so could be legit!


Have you checked Pillreports?

I've seen no mention of Mitzis in here at all though. Always best to get a test kit, even more so with dubious presses like Mitzs as more often than not, they're shit if not dangerous. Price has no bearing on quality really, I've seen folk pushing Piperazine pills for tenners in clubs because they think they can get away with it, and they do.


----------



## demz89

ahhh http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32951 these seem to be them, only posted on here as PR hasn't been working for me recently (might have been down for a bit) Other side of the country though, but I doubt that makes a much of a difference. Still curious to see if anyone has tried them though???? and how they rate them.


----------



## ScotchMist

That report is a year old, there was no reagent test done on them so all you have is the word of the OP. I'd still be cautious and disregard that report.

Get a test kit  PMMA/PMA seems to be occurring more and more of late, better safe than dead for the cost of a test kit..


----------



## bogman

SilentRoller said:


> A warning on the green heinekens all - these are *seriously* strong. Dropped a couple over NYE. For the first time in my life, I actually got scared when the MD kicked in - I was rushing so hard, it was uncomfortable at points (must be been my 2 month break). This ended in my missus eventually crying, as she had . Ended up going home, as I was so smashed, it wasn't safe for me to be in any clubs, as I probably would of been picked up by the rozzers for looking so out of it. I'm not joking when I say I was rushing so intensely, my arms and hands were almost numb from the intense tingling, and according to others, my eyes were in different directions....
> 
> Also, these take a good 2hrs to fully kick in, as the press is absolutely *rock solid*, so for the love of Christ, don't do what I did and drop a 2nd one after 2.5hrs thinking that shit isn't working. :Still have 2 left, so saving them for summer. Time for a nice 6 month break, as I'm getting a bit of brain zappery .
> 
> *So, the lowdown -* Green Heinekens = *SERIOUSLY STRONG*, easily more than 200mg MDMA (probably 220-250). I think saferparty.ch labtested these at *243mg!*
> http://de.drugchecking.ch/pdf.php?p=350
> Stay safe everyone



something similar happened to me with the purple magnets. had being on a 4 month break from drugs and dropped 1 full pill after a few beers, an hour later dropped a 2nd pill a bang i was fucking out of it. was a total mess for hours and dont remember getting another pill or a trip off a mate.

i came round a bit from the MD and was tripping like fuck but couldn't remember taking the lsd.

next 2 days i was getting flash backs and was in bits for about 4 days.


----------



## Sprout

500mg+ MDxx is ridiculous, the fun stops way before the delirium.


----------



## ColtDan

^ this


----------



## gannetsarewe

I just got a message about playstations can't find anything recent on PR anybody come across em?


----------



## Mandy303

How much do you reckon she had? http://youtu.be/nX_AS92COws
????


----------



## ScotchMist

Mandy303 said:


> How much do you reckon she had? http://youtu.be/nX_AS92COws
> &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


Mom


----------



## ColtDan

Mailmonkey said:


> I agree some pills have the magic and some don't, even though they are mdma. I don't have a fucking clue why. I'll leave that to the scientists, shulgin and rockstar.





Acid4Blood said:


> I only have a very basic understanding of chemistry so I could be way off here but; if ketamine can be synthesised at a 2:1 ratio S:R, can the same not be done with MDMA causing it's effect to be different than racemic (1:1).
> Not that anyone would want to create such a compound but if it was possible for it to happen accidentally during synthesis it would explain variation in effects of different batches. If it is not possible accidentally then please ignore.
> 
> On a sidenote, in contrast to yourself, some of the best MDMA i've had was "minging brown looking stuff", with some of the weakest being white/transparent crystal. I remember reading a report from an x-ray crystallographer with regards LSD crystal purity. I'm sure the same applies to MDMA crystal & any crystal for that matter.



I feel like pasting this here for the fuck of it


----------



## BlueBull

ColtDan said:


> I feel like pasting this here for the fuck of it



Changing the rates of R- and S-isomers happens after synthesis of regular racemic MDMA. It's not something that can happen by accident during synthesis. It takes very specialized equipment and advanced knowledge and skills, not to mention a lot more money than it would to create racemic MDMA. Non-racemic MDMA is created from racemic MDMA, after synthesis. On top of that, non-racemic MDMA is inferior to racemic MDMA, the MDMA magic is reduced significantly with either of the two isomers. That would make it less profitable and thus unfavorable for an illegal chemist to do


----------



## stoopidlies

Nee other reports of "ufo's"


----------



## oui

None yet but I know someone selling 'Pastels' from the same presser! Might pick a few up.


----------



## mister

Mandy303 said:


> How much do you reckon she had? http://youtu.be/nX_AS92COws
> &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;



I miss those days!


----------



## Treacle

Had one UFO tonight, with a mate. I'm going to say they're as good as the Turtles. Proper chatty, lovey, euphoric. I had it six hours ago and I'm still really happy, and ready for sleep. Best pills I've had in years. Fuck Dutch pills, they don't come close.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Treacle said:


> Had one UFO tonight, with a mate. I'm going to say they're as good as the Turtles. Proper chatty, lovey, euphoric. I had it six hours ago and I'm still really happy, and ready for sleep. Best pills I've had in years. Fuck Dutch pills, they don't come close.


This kind of post really makes me hope I come across them. Glad you had a damn good time.


----------



## Grassman

There's a report on the UFO's up on pillreports now. I always loved the allstars too, but never had the turtles. My dealer (who used to have allstars) now has pastels, so I'm not sure if UFO's are the same mdma or not, this is also the same dealer who had turtles previously.

Anyway, I agree most Dutch pills have been shite, apart from Chupas, green clovers and the old iron crosses. They have all been great. And UK crystal has recently got very good...clubbing has become fun again in London


----------



## Treacle

The Chupas were nice, but were still missing something. Whoever is pressing these Manchester pills seems to have access to a lot of quality MDMA.

Just read the report on Pillreports. The person who made the report seems to think they contain MDMA, MDA and mephedrone, despite doing no tests on them. What a bizarre report. I've had no visuals or any other effects, except what's expected from MDMA alone.


----------



## deano88

Treacle said:


> Just read the report on Pillreports. The person who made the report seems to think they contain MDMA, MDA and mephedrone, despite doing no tests on them. What a bizarre report.



pill reports holds about as much credibility as a random street dealer. its either a vendor over hyping its own stuff or a rival slating it.

I've not tried a UK press since before the drought. I'm intrigued by all the hype on here tho.


----------



## mister

Mandy303 said:


> How much do you reckon she had? http://youtu.be/nX_AS92COws
> &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;



Anyone know what the name of the track that starts at around 1.40? says "believe in yourself"


----------



## Digger909

Another death 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/ecstasy-death-alert-police-issue-4959873


----------



## Dark Side

My mate stayed round last night, so i did a bit of MDMA smallest dose i ever done  160mg and he did 200mg, in future im sticking to that dose because for once i don't have brain fog and my gums aint chewed up to shit. Just a lovely after glow : )


----------



## ColtDan

mister said:


> Anyone know what the name of the track that starts at around 1.40? says "believe in yourself"



The tune at 1:40 is 'Before Moses - Dreams Can Come True'﻿


----------



## mister

ColtDan said:


> The tune at 1:40 is 'Before Moses - Dreams Can Come True'﻿



Cheers mate! appreciate it


----------



## Grassman

Anyone tried pastels yet?


----------



## Sprout

Treacle said:


> Had one UFO tonight, with a mate. I'm going to say they're as good as the Turtles. Proper chatty, lovey, euphoric. I had it six hours ago and I'm still really happy, and ready for sleep. Best pills I've had in years. Fuck Dutch pills, they don't come close.



Had a quarter of a UFO last night, myself. Luscious - was 'sold' as 200mg but PR points closer to 160mg.


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> Had a quarter of a UFO last night, myself. Luscious - was 'sold' as 200mg but PR points closer to 160mg.



quarter? sounds a bit pointless lol


----------



## ScotchMist

Knowing Sprout there was probably an additional 37 letters and numbers accompanied with the four MDMA :D


----------



## Sprout

Excuse moi? Mr Scotch, whatever are you implying? 

Dean - I've never really been a fan of high doses of MDMA itself, its siblings? Sure. But MDMA to me is beautiful, fluffy and lovey at such doses. My 'raving dose' is 120_<150mg. Above that it feels a little too messy, for me at least.


----------



## Treacle

There's no way they contain 200mg, they're far too small. I'd say maybe 130mg, but far better MDMA than most of the Dutch shite. They kick in just as hard as any 'super pill' and feel way nicer. I'll be doing them again this week, so will report back.


----------



## deano88

I find the dutch pills last a lot longer tho


----------



## Sprout

Could be explained simply by differing binders/matrices/inactive constituents.

Or not.


----------



## deano88

mdma is md.. ah forget it


----------



## Sprout

Did I miss some sarcasm in your last post?


----------



## benson7

Treacle said:


> Had one UFO tonight, with a mate. I'm going to say they're as good as the Turtles. Proper chatty, lovey, euphoric. I had it six hours ago and I'm still really happy, and ready for sleep. Best pills I've had in years. Fuck Dutch pills, they don't come close.



I thought the UFOs were the replacement for the Heinekens?


----------



## Sprodo

benson7 said:


> I thought the UFOs were the replacement for the Heinekens?



Nah. UPS's are.

Anyone seen those 'Adidas Originals' .. Dutch but look sooo nice. Also interested in the pastels


----------



## benson7

Sprodo said:


> Nah. UPS's are.
> 
> Anyone seen those 'Adidas Originals' .. Dutch but look sooo nice. Also interested in the pastels



Ah, I see.

Cheers


----------



## deano88

Sprodo said:


> Nah. UPS's are.
> 
> Anyone seen those 'Adidas Originals' .. Dutch but look sooo nice. Also interested in the pastels



love the Adidas original logo would make a great looking pill. wish it wasn't dutch tho


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> Did I miss some sarcasm in your last post?



dunno but I think I did


----------



## demz89

tried the pink mitsubishi's that have kicking about around south wales. took last last night. WOW! very impressed! loads of euphoria strong rushes and tingling! would guess around the 150/160 mark. would deffo recommend.
just got access to pink chupa chups what are peoples thoughts? how do they compare to the allstars?


----------



## Cbabycee

I used to get those pink mitubishis off sheep or bmr or some place then the guy disappeared, I loved those cheap things  anyone had contact with red supermen? I had a blue one but people dying round here from the red, I'd urge all to be cautious - wish I could get those mitubishis again ??


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Anyone tried 'Herbal Lifes'? Green ones?


----------



## Grassman

Yep, I thought they were rubbish. Poor quality mdma and weak too.


----------



## Grassman

I thought the Chupas were just as good as the allstars, but others on here felt they were inferior


----------



## oneironaut989

Hi everyone, I'm from the states but was hoping you might be able to shed a little light on this little white pill for me. I found 100+ of them in a folded up piece of packing tape hidden amongst random newspaper advertisements. The envelope was from Poland.
 Heres a pic -  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y154/roadsterjay/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20150108_151316_zpsjhk8v1da.jpg

So i also tested with marquis...

Marquis test: http://youtu.be/6aTZw9fZsHA

it turns yellow fairly quickly and then to an orange. I can try to get a better photo of the color of needed. They are white and have no markings except the score down the middle. Any help would be great.


----------



## Sprout

Methylone and Mephedrone give a yellow colour, I think?
Not sure about other CTNs.


----------



## deano88

They sound dodgy tbf. I wouldn't risk taking them


----------



## oneironaut989

I was thinking of sending one to the lab for testing


----------



## deano88

oneironaut989 said:


> I was thinking of sending one to the lab for testing



good shout


----------



## BlueBull

SproutOnSmack said:


> Methylone and Mephedrone give a yellow colour, I think?
> Not sure about other CTNs.


Usually bk-MDMA gives a very bright yellow colour, much brighter than in the video. I think this is something else that happens to react to marquis in a yellowish way. Though I'm not sure, might be because the video is a bit grainy. It isn't MDMA whatever the case is. 

If you really want to know, I'd send them to a lab indeed. You never know, you might have a bunch of quaaludes there, that would be so awesome


----------



## Cbabycee

technohippy said:


> I think its really strange that such a press has been copied so fast though and to such extreme detail, they are 100% using the same press tablet (which can be readily bought after its creation if into the wrong hands) or simply the manufacturer has made a huge huge mistake, but far too many mistakes for it to go as far as to hit the streets so I really am bemused about how it has happened.
> 
> Usually the copy cats are really quite bad, to go to such effort though, and then to include PMMA (around the same mg dosage as what the MDMA should have been included in these pills 170mg is very odd).
> 
> How often these pressers change the tablet, and how unique they are does really give any potential counterfeiters no chance in keeping up, by they time they have even tried to replicate it these guys have brought out something new. Sad loss for the lives lost so far .



I wonder is that name a coincidence or have I seen u somewhere before on the web lol x


----------



## Sprout

oneironaut989 said:


> I was thinking of sending one to the lab for testing



Send a couple just in case they aren't consistent.


----------



## Bearlove

oneironaut989 said:


> I was thinking of sending one to the lab for testing



Do you know you can have FREE testing?


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> What a fantastic way to get yourself arrested!
> Beijing prisons await!



did you actually understand any of what he said?


----------



## Sprout

I took it as a 'chemist' looking for customers/business partners.
If I was wrong - I apologise.


----------



## deano88

i only asked cuz i didn't have a clue lol. looks like its been deleted now anyway


----------



## oneironaut989

How?


----------



## Funkadelica

bogman said:


> something similar happened to me with the purple magnets. had being on a 4 month break from drugs and dropped 1 full pill after a few beers, an hour later dropped a 2nd pill a bang i was fucking out of it. was a total mess for hours and dont remember getting another pill or a trip off a mate.
> 
> i came round a bit from the MD and was tripping like fuck but couldn't remember taking the lsd.
> 
> next 2 days i was getting flash backs and was in bits for about 4 days.



Acttually yeah, come to think of it I had those purple magnets back in October.  1 hit the spot but when I had another half I was out the game and it a bad way, spewing light headed and passing out.  Thankfully I managed to get back to my bed by that point.  Not good at all.  Also, my mate fainted during his comeup off that one pill.  So yeah, they were tough going!


----------



## Sprout

deano88 said:


> i only asked cuz i didn't have a clue lol. looks like its been deleted now anyway


I just hope no one was stupid enough to respond to him...


----------



## SilentRoller

> Acttually yeah, come to think of it I had those purple magnets back in October. 1 hit the spot but when I had another half I was out the game and it a bad way, spewing light headed and passing out. Thankfully I managed to get back to my bed by that point. Not good at all. Also, my mate fainted during his comeup off that one pill. So yeah, they were tough going!



See, this is interesting, as I had 3 of the purple magnets across an evening when they first came out, and nothing has ever hit me as hard as those heinekens. Yes, I was absolutely destroyed of 3 magnets, but I think it was my 3+ month break that fucked me over on the heinekens!

Thankfully I'm on a 6 month break now, as my new job starts in Feb, and due to random drug testing amongst other things, I won't be able to party until June.


----------



## PlayHard

deano88 said:


> a few posts back I asked if anyone heard of love hearts and got no answer but I found them on PR now and some people seem to think they might be MDA or mdma with some MDA in them. if they are then I'm defo getting some!



I left a report on or about white 3d/cutout hearts I was getting last yea.. they were advertised at 160-180mg, reminded me alot of the tiny wibdmill/tornados/swirls which were of mad content around 2004-2005 - these love hearts did not contain the "love" imprint like most hearts what we're reported on PR last year. I'd be surprised if you come across the same 1s but who knows? Ill find my report. It had a test result.


----------



## stoopidlies

^ them swirls..... oh my god so so sooo good  think it was a 80/20 mdma/mda split, just heaven.


----------



## deano88

PlayHard said:


> I left a report on or about white 3d/cutout hearts I was getting last yea.. they were advertised at 160-180mg, reminded me alot of the tiny wibdmill/tornados/swirls which were of mad content around 2004-2005 - these love hearts did not contain the "love" imprint like most hearts what we're reported on PR last year. I'd be surprised if you come across the same 1s but who knows? Ill find my report. It had a test result.



Yeah I tried the hearts but I'd say they were just mdma but very nice and and packed a decent punch considering they were tiny.


----------



## SmokingAces

Seen so much about people saying the uk pills are better now. Why is this? I've had some dutch pmk grey/silver crystal mandy a few times now and I'd say it was better than any pills I've had in a long time 140mg was enough for a good party. The dutch pills are probably just too high dosed for most people when out and about. I know the uk MdMA i had from others wasn't as good as that silver dutch stuff anyway (bought from uk)


----------



## swampdragon

Mm, I've suspected that people enjoy UK ones more because they're a much lower dose and better for partying on. Dunno though.


----------



## SmokingAces

Surely that's all it is though. I can't see that our dutch brethren don't know how to cook up premium mdma by now. They've been doing it for years


----------



## deano88

I think it's dose related imo, sometimes a little goes a long way


----------



## ColtDan

Dodgy batch of crystal MD from a vendor who usually sells top quality... dunno whats going on with this, next to no euphoria, body temp all over the place, body feels kinda electric, minimal pupil dilation... so shit that its bin worthy. Tested it, no reaction for a couple seconds then slowly to black. will be nice when this wears off tbh


----------



## thewhitebuilding

ColtDan said:


> Dodgy batch of crystal MD from a vendor who usually sells top quality... dunno whats going on with this, next to no euphoria, body temp all over the place, body feels kinda electric, minimal pupil dilation... so shit that its bin worthy. Tested it, no reaction for a couple seconds then slowly to black. will be nice when this wears off tbh



Oh fuck that. Glad its just shit your feeling and not dangerously ill. What did it look like? (not that it matters....)

I was just getting my hopes up this morning that maybe something good is on the horizon with a few positive reports on here.

Would like to try and get some UFOs, but no sign. Just flooded with Dutch stuff.


----------



## ColtDan

Sandy/browny color.. feeling pretty dodgy. infact i dont think ive ever felt like this off it before. the person im with is feeling pretty much the same as well. Might send this shit off to wedinos or something


----------



## thewhitebuilding

ColtDan said:


> Sandy/browny color.. feeling pretty dodgy. infact i dont think ive ever felt like this off it before. the person im with is feeling pretty much the same as well. Might send this shit off to wedinos or something



Not that you won't/ dont know to...... but keep an eye on your temperature and on each other. Anything particularly worrying call an ambulance.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Did it get any better?


----------



## ColtDan

It kinda eased off into some kinda alright-ness... one of the worst batches ive ever bought though, messaged the vendor asking wtf is going on, not impressed at all. Cheers for the advise & concern mate


----------



## ColtDan

Cheers lovely, and yeah a puple/black reaction is good. Might have been my body reacting oddly to it (which has never happened before in all the various MD ive tried) summer said she didnt feel too much off etc. i felt a bit wrong off it. ive had batches of crystal MD in the past which go to black but which were shite, this was shite plus wrong-ness

I did 125mg... Next to no euphoria, body temp all over the place, body felt kinda electric, minimal pupil dilation, no music apprecation, utter bollocks. hadn't touched serotonin effecting chems for months either so bit baffled


----------



## chojek

ColtDan said:


> Cheers lovely, and yeah a puple/black reaction is good. Might have been my body reacting oddly to it (which has never happened before in all the various MD ive tried) summer said she didnt feel too much off etc. i felt a bit wrong off it. ive had batches of crystal MD in the past which go to black but which were shite, this was shite plus wrong-ness
> 
> I did 125mg... Next to no euphoria, body temp all over the place, body felt kinda electric, minimal pupil dilation, no music apprecation, utter bollocks. hadn't touched serotonin effecting chems for months either so bit baffled


Your symptoms sound exactly the same as the ones I had when I had that orange/yellow Heisenberg pill. The guy that sold it to me got it off a vendor as well. Terrible stuff, dissolved instantly in my mouth, body temp all over the place, just felt super sick and then it wore off after 2 hours. I had some crystal md an hour later and that worked incredibly well so it wasn't a tolerance thing, definitely something dodgy, not sure what it was though. 

If your vendor has ever sold Heisenbergs then it could be the same dodgy shit.


----------



## SmokingAces

MDMA is getting stupidly cheap now. Like because of the oz price grams should not be worth more than £25-30 even locally now people, don't be surprised if the prices are coming down in most towns.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone had yellow Instagram pills?


----------



## Treacle

Had UFOs for the third time last night, with female mates. Absolutely the best MDMA experience I've had in about eight years. I spent most of my time lying on the floor with my mates, just cuddling and chatting shit. Rolling around and saying 'Oh, my fucking God' played a huge part in my night. One of the friends I did it with said she'd never had pills like them. It's not dose-related. I took two and a half, and still had the energy to get up and dance about, etc. I think people who doubt there's any difference between the MDMA in these and the Dutch pills would be very surprised. I wouldn't touch a Dutch pill now, given the choice. Weird, anti-social monginess...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Treacle said:


> Had UFOs for the third time last night, with female mates. Absolutely the best MDMA experience I've had in about eight years. I spent most of my time lying on the floor with my mates, just cuddling and chatting shit. Rolling around and saying 'Oh, my fucking God' played a huge part in my night. One of the friends I did it with said she'd never had pills like them. It's not dose-related. I took two and a half, and still had the energy to get up and dance about, etc. I think people who doubt there's any difference between the MDMA in these and the Dutch pills would be very surprised. I wouldn't touch a Dutch pill now, given the choice. Weird, anti-social monginess...



Fantastic. 

I'm hearing there is a small chance of my guy sourcing the pastels shortly. Really, really hope so. It's been quite a few years of Dutch disappointment now. Here's hoping he come's through....


----------



## blondin

I have been out of the game for a long time but Im sureprised that so many people are comparing dutch to uk pills as te uk has very few makers most coming over from holland some from e.europe so dont understand the comparisons.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

uk and ireland have a good few pressers now, not the other way round


----------



## ponch

Treacle said:


> Had UFOs for the third time last night, with female mates. Absolutely the best MDMA experience I've had in about eight years. I spent most of my time lying on the floor with my mates, just cuddling and chatting shit. Rolling around and saying 'Oh, my fucking God' played a huge part in my night. One of the friends I did it with said she'd never had pills like them. It's not dose-related. I took two and a half, and still had the energy to get up and dance about, etc. I think people who doubt there's any difference between the MDMA in these and the Dutch pills would be very surprised. I wouldn't touch a Dutch pill now, given the choice. Weird, anti-social monginess...



Just came in here to check out what the UFOs were like as I just bought a few, don't need to read any further. Looks like i'm in for a good one %)


----------



## deano88

blondin said:


> I have been out of the game for a long time but Im sureprised that so many people are comparing dutch to uk pills as te uk has very few makers most coming over from holland some from e.europe so dont understand the comparisons.



I know its actually kinda funny


----------



## ferrett1979

Any news on the lime green Knucklebusters or the dark blue Warner Bros?


----------



## stoopidlies

According to our friends in Amsterdam, the pressers of the wbs/Domino's/+/-/knuckle dusters, have been caught


----------



## StormyJ

So frustrating...all of you guys are having fun...and here I am...all dried up


----------



## BigG

Welcome to bluelight stormyJ &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## benson7

Is the cheap mandy floating about decent stuff?


----------



## BlueBull

stoopidlies said:


> According to our friends in Amsterdam, the pressers of the wbs/Domino's/+/-/knuckle dusters, have been caught


Damn, that would be bad news. Going to try to find a news report later today, I really hope it's a rumor that proves to be wrong, they're one of the biggest and most professional pressers out there 



StormyJ said:


> So frustrating...all of you guys are having fun...and here I am...all dried up


Keep looking and you'll find some eventually, it's out there. Besides, the longer you have to wait, the more special the occasion is going to be when you do manage to find some quality MDMA. Good luck! And indeed welcome to bluelight


----------



## ColtDan

benson7 said:


> Is the cheap mandy floating about decent stuff?



Most of the cheap stuff ive tried has been yeah


----------



## demz89

got hold of one of the round green adidas pills in a house party in bristol on the weekend. Seem to be loads kick about the south west. one of the best pills I've taken, was flying all night of just 1, an I've got a relitively big tolerance. grab em if you get the chance


----------



## Digger909

stoopidlies said:


> According to our friends in Amsterdam, the pressers of the wbs/Domino's/+/-/knuckle dusters, have been caught



Any news on this?


----------



## Septonn

Digger909 said:


> Any news on this?



Not really. No official confirmation of course, but people on the Dutch Partyflock that claim to be in the know all say they have indeed been busted.


----------



## JG0007

Bearlove said:


> This will sound crazy - but I could sell any amount of those fucked up diamonds.      Can you remember them from a few years ago,  they were nasty, fucked up adulterated, would leave you puking your guts - but people loved them.   I had people trying to order them in bulk :/




I remember them. Don't know what was in them but they were a good buzz. Serious projectile vomits on them too. 
Id love if I had one left for testing.


----------



## JG0007

pothole said:


> I loved them iron crosses and q dance. It can't just be a set and setting thing if we all say that these are our favourites. Must be better synth mdma in them than others. White speakers were the strongest and best for me of the new age pills, lost about 4 hour's on them didn't have a clue what was going on.




The white ones? They were around before with a sorta pink look to them too. If its them ones you are talking about, they were off the wall. They were back again about a 2 years ago, some forum members were talking about them, acid4blood? Think* they are from Germany. Id love to try them again.


----------



## chivers

http://translate.googleusercontent....zitten&usg=ALkJrhgbQEg7eks5mtT09RwCHB6CHr0odA

link to info on supposed +- pressers. taken from partyflock forum where indeed people are saying it is them. Someone mentioned that only one machine was found and there is still another out there??


----------



## chivers

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://partyflock.nl/&prev=search

partyflock forum link to chat

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...en-altijd-maar-sterker-worden-271&prev=search

an intersteing vice article with the burger king presser


----------



## Acid4Blood

JG0007 said:


> The white ones? They were back again about a 2 years ago, some forum members were talking about them, acid4blood?



These?....


----------



## technohippy

To be honest these busts do absolutely nothing, this large dutch team is more than just a team, its a team of teams, you can tell because some of the pils vary so much in size and quantity its clear they are often from different machines, anyone remember that bust from last year, the biggest ever in Belgium and Dutch history? Where over £1bn worth of MDMA, precursors and pills were busted as well as several labs, since then absolutely nothing has changed, there are still many many labs operating, hundreds even.

The links says "hundreds of thousands of euroes worth".

This from 2013



> A tonne of crystal MDMA - one of the purer forms of ecstasy - and drug-making equipment worth millions of pounds was seized from a vast laboratory in a farm near Chimay, in southern Belgium.The drug factory had the ability to produce £1.1 billion of Ecstasy.
> 
> Following around 30 police raids in Belgium, the Netherlands and Poland, 14 main suspects were arrested and, in Belgium, nine men and two women have been charged with possessing, manufacturing and trafficking drugs.




Considering this had absolutley no dent in the market what so ever, you can tell how abundant MDMA labs and its availability have become. Also seizing 18.5 tonnes of saffrole buts the myth to bed thats its no longer available.


----------



## JG0007

acid4blood said:


> these?....



nom nom nom nom - empty your inbox plz


----------



## mister

Have the test kits changed?

I remember when Id see tests on MDMA that fizzed, smoked and turned black when the test was applied, this was a good sign.

These days most MDMA when tested turns slowly to black with none of the fireworks?


----------



## ColtDan

Ive noticed that. ive had the same kit for years, tested a lot of different stuff with it, either my kit has gone bad or the stuff around in 2011 when i first started doing MD went quickly to black and smoke. alot of the crystal ive tested in the past couple years has gone slowly to black. and sometimes lacking in effects


----------



## BlueBull

ColtDan said:


> Ive noticed that. ive had the same kit for years, tested a lot of different stuff with it, either my kit has gone bad or the stuff around in 2011 when i first started doing MD went quickly to black and smoke. alot of the crystal ive tested in the past couple years has gone slowly to black. and sometimes lacking in effects


Almost everything I have tested the last few years turned black instantly and produced smoke. 90% of that were those high-dosed Dutch pills. Marquis reagent does go bad rather easily, so if you've had the same testkit for years I would perhaps order a new one. On all past testkits I've owned, when I keep them in the refrigerator, I noticed that the reaction became less fast and intense after about 6 months at the most


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Hey EADDers don't post often in here these days , nice to see MDMA is getting cheaper and easier to access these days , is my favourite drug... There's defiantly something different about some of the Dutch bangers from when the purple partyflocks were out 1st batch knocked your socks off were the 2nd batch I had didn't really get you there ... But tested strong and positive for MD .. Around Xmas and new year had some of the Orange magnets they absolutely blew my socks off , chatty , euphoric , emphatic. Also tried the gold bars and they were absolute garbage infact so much I took them back. Also had lots crystal about the midlands area mainly the cola type which is dynamite but also been some grey/yellow stuff about that was garbage too .. Really wanna try the Manchester crews stuff - I only got to try the red Marios at a rave when I was ready trollied on crystal ... Next time I'm 'Rolling' is at about April time going for a MDA + MDMA combo any one got any ideas on the correct ratio for a personal visit from God??


----------



## ScotchMist

It depends alot on your tolerance really, this combo is absolutely lovely however it can and will put you on your arse in a spectacular way rather quickly if you over do it.  

Not in a particularly dangerous way but in a super spangled way which isn't Ideal for a rave. The last time I did this with friends was my 29th birthday - I think, was one of my birthdays s, we all paid £20 to get in to this club; my mate went from nicely high to completely off his trolley within 30 minutes and that was us thrown out of the club :D

I think I went for 100mg MDMA & 50 mg MDA to start then just topped it up throughout the night. I was pretty fucked mind.. and similar proved to much for my stupid mate. As always, best to start lower as it can't be undone once swallowed.

Also, you lucky swine  has been a few years since I've come across any.. Enjoy


----------



## Limey

Who's had the green Heinekens? 
I've got 2 on the way, seem to be a high dosed pill, but I've heard mixed reports including one experienced raver who got bad double vision and nausea into the following week off just one ?!?!
I'll probably start with half as I have a low-medium tolerance.


----------



## benson7

I was impressed with the Heinekens - certainly a big improvement on the Wifis and gold bars.


----------



## demz89

anyone tried the yellow PG's recently? had one a couple of years ago and seemed decent! but that was a while ago.. not sure if its a new batch or if they're just still kickin'
down south west btw.


----------



## blondin

If anyone had the snowballs circa 94 then you will know what high dosees of MDA are like , they were 150mg (i think) and i necked x2 - got very messy. re testing bitd my tesr was this: burn small mount on foil or fag if it smelt of aniseed it was pukka, burnt rubber it was speed.BUT they were no RC's about and tbh hardly any dodgy pills


----------



## Grassman

Anybody had 'pastels'?


----------



## Fishface

demz89 said:


> anyone tried the yellow PG's recently? had one a couple of years ago and seemed decent! but that was a while ago.. not sure if its a new batch or if they're just still kickin'
> down south west btw.


Clean but nothing special - not much empathy and low-ish dose - needed one and a half to start with, and that's with no tolerance . . .


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

well well supposedly not having MD till april but some how ended up with a g of the cola crystal on its way to mine  feel sorry for you lot later if I get hold of the laptop!


----------



## Treacle

Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. A lot of pills before 2007 (when the piperazine sharks first appeared) were MDMA and MDA combinations. A lot of nights I'd end up tripping out and talking to myself. MDA is available on 'the darknet', but I've not yet ordered any. I'm beginning to wonder why. 50mg of MDA with a UFO would be disgracefully good. 

The fact that so many people are now talking about the difference between MDMA now and then must be enough to convince others there's a difference. 200mg pills made up of the MDMA that's in UFOs would absolutely batter anyone. It'd be amazingly euphoric, but you wouldn't be walking much. The 200mg Dutch pills are dysphoric. I've had friends go and lie in a corner and go to sleep, after taking one. These are people who have taken proper MDMA and loved every second. We need some proper scientific input on this. I sent Alexander Shulgin a tweet, not long before he died, to try and settle this debate, but he never replied. The difference to me is so clear. I've been taking MDMA for 13 years, sometimes extremely heavily (3 times a week, for four years), but decent pills still produce that magic. The only Dutch pills that I've enjoyed have been orange elephants, around 2012, orange Wi-Fis and red Chupa Chups, last year. They pale in comparison to the Manchester pills, even though the Manchester pills are only about 130mg of MDMA. The come up requires me to sit down, before I then spring back up. Has anyone taken UFOs? I really want to know if people feel the same.


----------



## stoopidlies

^ 100% agree treacs, I've taken most of the recent dutch & 'manc' presses (not the ufos yet ) and the mancs win hands down - interesting that it could be actual dosage? The wifis / chupas were lower dosed if I remember rightly? Certainly the chupas were. 

I miss those mdma/da combos.


----------



## HouseFever

Treacle said:


> Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. A lot of pills before 2007 (when the piperazine sharks first appeared) were MDMA and MDA combinations. A lot of nights I'd end up tripping out and talking to myself. MDA is available on 'the darknet', but I've not yet ordered any. I'm beginning to wonder why. 50mg of MDA with a UFO would be disgracefully good.



I don't remember them. But do you remember those chalky white mickeys around 2006-2007. I think you do remember them because I think it was you I was talking to about them a couple of years ag,. And we agreed they were nuts. Either just MDA, or MDA-MDMA. They were fucking nuts, never had gurners that powerful, and all for £2.50 each. 

I am not gonna get into the MDMA is MDMA shite, But please, to say pills haven't changed (Specially after the drought) must be a bit silly. The sheer scale of Dutch production now, there must be a new route. The UK press must be doing it an old school route, because it is only the UK press where they get me Euphoric, something Ecstasy should do, I think.


----------



## Treacle

Damn right. The Mickey Mouses were purely MDA. There were people on here that were chucking their clothes and other belongings out of the window, because they were so fucked. I took two, at Download Festival and was walking along, just chatting with my friends, when I suddenly realised that I was walking alone, talking to no one. MDA is a beautifully weird drug.


----------



## HouseFever

MDA is madness. Weird and delusional but laughing at it while you rush your tits off. On those mickeys we had a house full of people, all on them mickeys. We decided to drive to the petrol station to get some fags, which we had none, my mate bought  some then on the way home individually ripped them in half and threw them out the car window. It was only when someone spotted him do it it was too late. I didn't even know I was in a car tbf, until we got home and had to get out. Then at the door we all Hallucinated that we saw My mates mum doing the hoovering in the front room, we actually thought she was there so didn't go in for ages. (this was at 4am and he had a free house all week)


----------



## benson7

Have these UK presses been tested for content in the same way as the Dutch ones? Are we sure it's just MDMA in the mix? Don't think I've had one since the drought myself.


----------



## ColtDan

HouseFever said:


> MDA is madness. Weird and delusional but laughing at it while you rush your tits off. On those mickeys we had a house full of people, all on them mickeys. We decided to drive to the petrol station to get some fags, which we had none, my mate bought  some then on the way home individually ripped them in half and threw them out the car window. It was only when someone spotted him do it it was too late. I didn't even know I was in a car tbf, until we got home and had to get out. Then at the door we all Hallucinated that we saw My mates mum doing the hoovering in the front room, we actually thought she was there so didn't go in for ages. (this was at 4am and he had a free house all week)



Haha brilliant story. Many times in the past delirious & twisted, full blown tripping my tits off. tis a bit too messy. not overly keen

if i recall 2/3 green lacoste pills in 2011 pretty much wiped my memory for 6 hours, vauge recollection of finding myself having conversations with objects. or so i thought. i shoulda stuck to lower doses, maybe halfed the pills at a time, even one of them would get me orgasmicly eye wobble hats and glasses fucked if i recall. or maybe that was 2


----------



## Grassman

My pastels arrived today. I have to say, they really do look the part, proper old school look to them. Road testing next Friday at Fabric so will update after!


----------



## ColtDan

Need to get me some MD. 6-APB will do for now though


----------



## chojek

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Hey EADDers don't post often in here these days , nice to see MDMA is getting cheaper and easier to access these days , is my favourite drug... There's defiantly something different about some of the Dutch bangers from when the purple partyflocks were out 1st batch knocked your socks off were the 2nd batch I had didn't really get you there ... But tested strong and positive for MD .. Around Xmas and new year had some of the Orange magnets they absolutely blew my socks off , chatty , euphoric , emphatic. Also tried the gold bars and they were absolute garbage infact so much I took them back. Also had lots crystal about the midlands area mainly the cola type which is dynamite but also been some grey/yellow stuff about that was garbage too .. Really wanna try the Manchester crews stuff - I only got to try the red Marios at a rave when I was ready trollied on crystal ... Next time I'm 'Rolling' is at about April time going for a MDA + MDMA combo any one got any ideas on the correct ratio for a personal visit from God??


Same here mate, I loved the Orange Magnets, same effects as you described. All the other Dutch beans however have made me want to shut off from the world. I'm dying to find some UFOs when I get to Manchester in March. I hope the North is flooded with them.


----------



## chojek

Treacle said:


> Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. A lot of pills before 2007 (when the piperazine sharks first appeared) were MDMA and MDA combinations. A lot of nights I'd end up tripping out and talking to myself. MDA is available on 'the darknet', but I've not yet ordered any. I'm beginning to wonder why. 50mg of MDA with a UFO would be disgracefully good.
> 
> The fact that so many people are now talking about the difference between MDMA now and then must be enough to convince others there's a difference. 200mg pills made up of the MDMA that's in UFOs would absolutely batter anyone. It'd be amazingly euphoric, but you wouldn't be walking much. The 200mg Dutch pills are dysphoric. I've had friends go and lie in a corner and go to sleep, after taking one. These are people who have taken proper MDMA and loved every second. We need some proper scientific input on this. I sent Alexander Shulgin a tweet, not long before he died, to try and settle this debate, but he never replied. The difference to me is so clear. I've been taking MDMA for 13 years, sometimes extremely heavily (3 times a week, for four years), but decent pills still produce that magic. The only Dutch pills that I've enjoyed have been orange elephants, around 2012, orange Wi-Fis and red Chupa Chups, last year. They pale in comparison to the Manchester pills, even though the Manchester pills are only about 130mg of MDMA. The come up requires me to sit down, before I then spring back up. Has anyone taken UFOs? I really want to know if people feel the same.


So glad I'm not the only one. 

*The 200mg Dutch pills are dysphoric. I've had friends go and lie in a corner and go to sleep, after taking one. *
This is exactly how the Gold Bars, Blue Supermans and Purple Magnets made me feel. The Orange ones were fucking great though, and looked different. 

*The come up requires me to sit down, before I then spring back up*
I describe my first time as a wave washing over my brain and entire body forcing me to sit down followed by a rocket being ignited up my ass that made me jump up in ecstasy. I finally understood why the name ecstasy was most fitting. The 100-140mg pills in Ibiza make me feel this way, most of the Dutch stuff just doesn't. No offence to Dutch people who I actually love!!


----------



## Septonn

chojek said:


> No offence to Dutch people who I actually love!!



None taken  

It is something that I have noticed over the last year or so as well with the Dutch pills. Thought it was just me 'losing the magic' but maybe it isn't after all. Then again I do not have any non-Dutch pills to compare them to. Last time pills actually made me feel the way I wanted them to make me feel was with the Wifis and yellow Mario bullets/bombs before them.


----------



## Treacle

benson7 said:


> Have these UK presses been tested for content in the same way as the Dutch ones? Are we sure it's just MDMA in the mix? Don't think I've had one since the drought myself.


I don't believe they have. Perhaps I should sort one for testing. They certainly don't feel like anything but incredibly clean MDMA. No trippiness, that I've noticed, no aggressive residual stimulation, etc. Just spot-on effects, with everyone that's taken them, like pills used to be. If I could afford it, I'd buy the fucking lot, so I never had to settle for shite, again! :D

Regarding pastels, someone said that they're also a Manchester press, but I'm not sure that they are. I can't see them releasing two presses, at the same time...


----------



## Mooley

I too received some pastels today, they look and smell the business. Vendor says same pressers that the turtles and allstars came from?
I can't really knock the Dutch pills I've had? Got yellow mario bullets, green androids, wifis and more recently red you tubes. Enjoyed them all tbh. Got a couple of ice creams to try out so will update on them and the pastels ?


----------



## oui

I'd be 90% sure the pastels are from the Manc crew. Maybe their putting their Teir 1 MDMA in the UFO's and their lower (probably still great) quality stuff in the Pastels now instead of Allstars. REALLY want to try UFO's but can't get them. Will probably get some Pastels if the reports here are good. On another note, had some Yellow UPS (first batch) recently that where actually very nice, long lasting, clean pills. Everyone agreed.


----------



## Grassman

I reckon the pastels are from the same people too. My dealer has always been honest in the past and was quite insistent


----------



## jasono

Anyone know anything about yellow monkeys? Pill reports has mixed comments about them under the Ireland section


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Treacle said:


> Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. A lot of pills before 2007 (when the piperazine sharks first appeared) were MDMA and MDA combinations. A lot of nights I'd end up tripping out and talking to myself. MDA is available on 'the darknet', but I've not yet ordered any. I'm beginning to wonder why. 50mg of MDA with a UFO would be disgracefully good.
> 
> The fact that so many people are now talking about the difference between MDMA now and then must be enough to convince others there's a difference. 200mg pills made up of the MDMA that's in UFOs would absolutely batter anyone. It'd be amazingly euphoric, but you wouldn't be walking much. The 200mg Dutch pills are dysphoric. I've had friends go and lie in a corner and go to sleep, after taking one. These are people who have taken proper MDMA and loved every second. We need some proper scientific input on this. I sent Alexander Shulgin a tweet, not long before he died, to try and settle this debate, but he never replied. The difference to me is so clear. I've been taking MDMA for 13 years, sometimes extremely heavily (3 times a week, for four years), but decent pills still produce that magic. The only Dutch pills that I've enjoyed have been orange elephants, around 2012, orange Wi-Fis and red Chupa Chups, last year. They pale in comparison to the Manchester pills, even though the Manchester pills are only about 130mg of MDMA. The come up requires me to sit down, before I then spring back up. Has anyone taken UFOs? I really want to know if people feel the same.



The last decent pills I had were the small white hearts and smiley faceys, they were the same pill just different press. But this was maybe 2009? They were all over Manchester for ages at about 1-2 quid a go!

Then piperazines came along and I switched to crystal. Then my crystal guy stopped around 2 years back. Had nothing like a proper MD experience since.


----------



## deano88

Anyone tried the UPS' s? think there dutch so probably gonna be shite


----------



## ScotchMist

Your one here says they're alright....



oui said:


> On another note, had some Yellow UPS (first batch) recently that where actually very nice, long lasting, clean pills. Everyone agreed.


----------



## BigG

^^^^^ lol!!!


----------



## EmDeeExEx

One of the comments in the reports on PR said the UPS had an old-school feeling... You never know with the Dutch ones as the Wi Fis ,  bullets,  and bitcoins a little while back were quality with euphoria,  rushes,  the works . It doesn't make sense that there would be any different synth switches from the same presser over time so how can some have a loved up feel and some be mongy and lacking in this sense? I can't get my head around it. 

On a side note,  the cola/brown Mandem going round is a breath of fresh phenethylamine.. Safrole-heavy smell,  euphoria,  lots of energy,  chatty,  and the usual desired effects for a classic new years Eve


----------



## Limey

I tried a Heineken last night wasn't inpressed at all. I got a mild mdma buzz for a few hours and then I was completely sober, tired and yawning. On the plus side, I fell asleep easily and didn't have a comedown. My pupils were only slightly dilated too. They felt like methylone. 
These tested good and tasted like mdma. I don't get it.


----------



## deano88

ScotchMist said:


> Your one here says they're alright....




my one??


----------



## thewhitebuilding

EmDeeExEx said:


> One of the comments in the reports on PR said the UPS had an old-school feeling... You never know with the Dutch ones as the Wi Fis ,  bullets,  and bitcoins a little while back were quality with euphoria,  rushes,  the works . It doesn't make sense that there would be any different synth switches from the same presser over time so how can some have a loved up feel and some be mongy and lacking in this sense? I can't get my head around it.
> 
> On a side note,  the cola/brown Mandem going round is a breath of fresh phenethylamine.. Safrole-heavy smell,  euphoria,  lots of energy,  chatty,  and the usual desired effects for a classic new years Eve



Local to our shores?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

So im wondering
how big is the use of speed/base/amphetamine sulphate in the mdma using community in europe?


----------



## technohippy

It used to be a lot more prelavent in the 90s club scene along with MDMA, these days in a club full of people doing MDMA I would say its pretty rare for the combo to be about, maybe the odd group or persons who recently enjoy it but the latest "trend" or just what is generally happening is thats its MDMA then go to afters and vegetise yourself into some sort of ketamine stew, in these dire ket drought times though I have seen more of uppers, mainly coke and mcat though.


----------



## omt

Theres loads of some v bizarre pills going round here. Shaun the Sheeps.

Actually in the shape of Shaun the Sheep from wallace n gromit.

They are extremely cheap which makes me a bit suspect of their content but people say they enjoyed them. I haven't bought or taken a UK produced pill in ages. I went dutch and didn't go back. But I really wanna find out whats in these, partly cos they have such novelty value!!!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

So i dont necessarily mean in a combo right
like how many people who use mdma use base as well, as in
i am trying to think of how to word this
is speed popular as a club drug?


----------



## Mooley

^^ I don't think so dude, as said before a lot of people prefer MD or coke, RC's as well. The comedown off phet is soooo brutal. I did a lot when I was younger and learnt the hard way!! Never hear of anyone even talking about it tbh??!!


----------



## ColtDan

Personally never found the comedown off phet brutal, not even crystal meth unless smoked. pretty lucky i guess. i find it a perfect club drug combined with booze, but rarely ever hear of anyone else doing it either. love excellent speed.. done mainly meph and MD in the past though. oral crystal meth is perfect, so smooth


----------



## chojek

ColtDan said:


> Personally never found the comedown off phet brutal, not even crystal meth unless smoked. pretty lucky i guess. i find it a perfect club drug combined with booze, but rarely ever hear of anyone else doing it either. love excellent speed.. done mainly meph and MD in the past though. oral crystal meth is perfect, so smooth



How does meth compare to some good mdma?


----------



## ColtDan

Cant really compare them. But personally if i had the option, i'd go for meth. I love them both though


----------



## deano88

I regularly use phet on a night out up the town although apart from one other older mate I'm really the only one in my circle of friends that uses it. Most people prefer coke or mcat, dunno why as I find it more hassle racking up lines after 10 pints then just dabbing in a bit of base.


----------



## ColtDan

Exactly. plus its so much cheaper than coke and in higher doses gets proper dopaminey buzzing if its decent, love the stuff. plus isnt as brutal on the body as mcat. tis a winner. mixed with booze it kinda gets me feeling quite loved up. tingly amazing. meth is the absolute tits, so clean and smooth, perfect for anything


----------



## BigG

Yeah Dan but is it the blue stuff?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Nobody really appreciates speed any more because its 90% glucose in this country now. But really, you only have to ask the old northern soul crew if speed is any good as a club drug and you'll find your answer...


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah best to get it from across the sea. the last time i bought some stuff from this country it was wank. and had an edgy irritable kinda feeling with it. dunno if it was cut with EPH or something similar. maybe lots of caffiene



englandgz74 said:


> Yeah Dan but is it the blue stuff?



Haha nope ;p


----------



## Mooley

We did a lot back in the early to mid 90's. Used to get paste and don't get me wrong the buzz was second to none but Monday mornings at work could be pretty savage!! Then I settled for my main love - MDMA - and even into my forties I still love it as much now as I did back 'in the day' ? each to their own I say


----------



## BigG

I was a bouncer in Newcastle in the 90s and cheap £5/gram speed was literally everywhere.....
The place was flooded with it. From my experience people on cheap speed and alcohol did some funny things (funny weird not funny haha!!). Used to cause so many fights, whereas punters on MDMA just kept wanting to give me a hug and tell me their life story. OK with the ladies but with the blokes it could get tiresome after a while. As long as they weren't trying to kill each other (or me) then that was all good really:-


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yeh, cheap (shit) speed just doesn't give the euphoria that it should - it just allows you to drink more alcohol without falling over - hence lots of fights etc. Proper amphetamine doesnt tend to do that because the euphoria is so pronounced that you just want to talk bollox to anyone that will listen..


----------



## Sprout

'It's 4am',
'Have you ever realised how fucking amazing apples are...'
'No. Go to sleep',
'They're amazing because they are a fruit, full of sugar and contain tiny clones...'
'Are you on Speed again?'
'That eventually form trees that grow even fucking more...'


----------



## cupboard31

SproutOnSmack said:


> 'It's 4am',
> 'Have you ever realised how fucking amazing apples are...'
> 'No. Go to sleep',
> 'They're amazing because they are a fruit, full of sugar and contain tiny clones...'
> 'Are you on Speed again?'
> 'That eventually form trees that grow even fucking more...'



Haha had plenty of those conversations!!
Never get anything decent these days  where I am; better off saving your money.


----------



## deano88

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Proper amphetamine doesnt tend to do that because the euphoria is so pronounced that you just want to talk bollox to anyone that will listen..



that was me Saturday night :D

the combination of lots of alcohol plus speed takes my talking bolox level to the maximum, plus I couldn't stop dancing! I was up dancing more on speed and booze combined than when I have mdma and speed.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. A lot of pills before 2007 (when the piperazine sharks first appeared) were MDMA and MDA combinations. A lot of nights I'd end up tripping out and talking to myself. MDA is available on 'the darknet', but I've not yet ordered any. I'm beginning to wonder why. 50mg of MDA with a UFO would be disgracefully good.
> 
> The fact that so many people are now talking about the difference between MDMA now and then must be enough to convince others there's a difference. 200mg pills made up of the MDMA that's in UFOs would absolutely batter anyone. It'd be amazingly euphoric, but you wouldn't be walking much. The 200mg Dutch pills are dysphoric. I've had friends go and lie in a corner and go to sleep, after taking one. These are people who have taken proper MDMA and loved every second. We need some proper scientific input on this. I sent Alexander Shulgin a tweet, not long before he died, to try and settle this debate, but he never replied. The difference to me is so clear. I've been taking MDMA for 13 years, sometimes extremely heavily (3 times a week, for four years), but decent pills still produce that magic. The only Dutch pills that I've enjoyed have been orange elephants, around 2012, orange Wi-Fis and red Chupa Chups, last year. They pale in comparison to the Manchester pills, even though the Manchester pills are only about 130mg of MDMA. The come up requires me to sit down, before I then spring back up. Has anyone taken UFOs? I really want to know if people feel the same.



Ive been hunting these for 2 weeks now, cant believe no one local has them, may have to resort to these pastels online as seller always has pills from the same maker!!


----------



## Bearlove

Originally Posted by Treacle  
Does anyone remember hearts (round, with a heart stamp, not heart shaped) from 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA? They were unreal. They were £2 each and everyone was destroyed from one. 

Sorry I can't find your post to quote - but yes (were they really that low dosed?).  I swear down (and how I remember these pills) - I was in a club dancing and was facing the main door where people would enter.  This couple walked in - ran over gave  the woman a hug and simply said 'Hearts'   She just burst out laughing.   Been friends with them since .


----------



## Treacle

I wouldn't call 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA 'low dosed'. They were insanely strong. Remember, this wasn't the current 'MDMA' that's going around. A lot of pills back then weren't really much more than about 120mg, but they were banging, as per the UFOs.


----------



## Bearlove

Treacle said:


> I wouldn't call 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA 'low dosed'. They were insanely strong. Remember, this wasn't the current 'MDMA' that's going around. A lot of pills back then weren't really much more than about 120mg, but they were banging, as per the UFOs.



Sorry wrong choice of words - had some crazy times on them    (rushy, lovey).  We were pushing them out at pence a pill - clubs were insane as everyone was on them :D  You had to be on them (It went to shit not long after that).


----------



## Treacle

There's no better atmosphere than a club full of people on top-notch pills. I can get one of these UFOs tested for free, can't I?


----------



## Bearlove

Treacle said:


> There's no better atmosphere than a club full of people on top-notch pills. I can get one of these UFOs tested for free, can't I?



What I love.  Your dancing, and you see face after face after face light up - just that look.  Impossible to explain but you just know.  

Yeah you can get one of those tablets sold to you as a 'legal high'  tested for free.    (what really annoying - since I got the free testing sorted out, we have had zero pills tested).  Ecstasydata .org will test for FREE -


----------



## Treacle

I know what you mean. When I gave a friend a UFO, that unmistakable smile crept across her face, after about 20 minutes. It's so nice to see. Just let me know where to send it, and what to do.


----------



## Sprout

Was supposed to be picking up 10 UFO's earlier but that went tits up.
Eugh.


----------



## Bearlove

Treacle said:


> I know what you mean. When I gave a friend a UFO, that unmistakable smile crept across her face, after about 20 minutes. It's so nice to see. Just let me know where to send it, and what to do.



I honestly wished the UFO's were about in numbers - just would love to see 'local' pills about.


----------



## Fishface

Wouldn't we all!


----------



## ColtDan

Keen on trying a UFO, they sound wicked. Havent done any pills for ages, last one was an allstar months ago with a friend, good job i wasnt out trying to dance or anything cos it was proper spaghetti legs


----------



## Bearlove

UFO's have sort of passed me by  (I'm not sourcing)  - I don't know anyone who has them.   I wish that a few of these new presses hit the 'streets' before the web.


----------



## breaks99

There seems to be a lot more 'love' about in clubland in Manc recently, the vibe at Henry Saiz gig last week was best I've seen in Manc I can remember in recent years!! Think nights that attract us 'older' crowd plays a part but these ufo could be playing a part, I had my last couple of ninja turtles I'd saved ?


----------



## bogman

Yellow UPS pills at 274mg  http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...en_PDF_2015/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Februar_2015.pdf


----------



## Bearlove

I have to update this - It was not the hearts, it was the Cherries :D   Bogman If they just got the spread to a few mgs?  100 mgs is not a spread - its another pill.


----------



## technohippy

UFO landings sighted across manchester lovely. :D


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

My mate's got some shawn the sheep gurners





Found this yesterday but don't really do mdma so probbably going to give it away.  No idea what it's like.


----------



## Bearlove

Can I grab that photo for PR ?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

What the one of crystal?  Of course.
edit: looking at it it would have been much better if I had included what is just out of shot to the right in the picture because the vape has a slogan on it that says 'Taste it, Love it!'

The one of the shawn the sheep isn't mine (but I'm sure they would be happy for you to use it).


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm not sure what resolution that is, I can send you the original file if you need so quality is lost if you want to zoom/crop to reframe.


----------



## Bearlove

It's fine mate - was for the pills. That picture is enough


----------



## Bearlove

not sure about the  thing but grr bromance etc


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Why do I not deserve a ?


----------



## Mooley

Them sheep pills are mint!! Haha a cheeky looking pill if ever I saw one!!


----------



## Bearlove

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Why do I not deserve a ?



Haha -there was a thread about guys finishing threads with an x /  .    I do it all the time - some people take offense so thats why I suggested the grr / bromance thing (not sure what straight people call a hug with a guy when your off you tits)   Haha - I love you, your now my best friend (for that second).


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Bearlove said:


> not sure what straight people call a hug with a guy when your off you tits



I've always just called it a hug!


----------



## breaks99

UFO landed, gonna be a good night!!!


----------



## Treacle

Have a good one! Hope everyone else loves them, and it's not just me.


----------



## technohippy

breaks99 said:


> UFO landed, gonna be a good night!!!




Ditto  Keep the manc basement press strong! They know whats right. From the first smartie, knew they were special.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone tried the pastels yet?


----------



## Treacle

The 'MDMA is MDMA' crew have gone quiet.  I hope any Dutch pressers reading this are ready to up their game!


----------



## HouseFever

There was only so much in my to keep debating it on here. I knew, some people here, that have always stuck by it, me included. Ive always had faith from other people who agreed, and felt the same. It is good that we are now talking about the quality of MDMA, compared to half a decade ago, when all of  a sudden it practically disappeared, and the only thing on the street were piperzaines. Even in fucking crystal form. Remember rockets, BMW x5s, hammers and spanners? Thank fuck that time has gone.


----------



## Fishface

Treacle said:


> The 'MDMA is MDMA' crew have gone quiet.  I hope any Dutch pressers reading this are ready to up their game!



Me too


----------



## HouseFever

Has anyone tried MDE?


----------



## Treacle

More than likely, in pills... It doesn't sound that desirable. It sounds like what Dutch pills feel like.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I wanna try mde mane
damn though
i was thinking right, if i were to somehow make it to london, i would be able to find speed quite the same as id go about finding mdma you know?
But then again, id think i would be able to bring dexedrine with me (i get 120 dextroamphetamine 10s a month here in the US)
Cause personally, unless mdma somehow changed from when i first started taking it (although the last few times i had mdma it was allegedly from holland so maybe the UK md would do that to me. Canadian powder mdma ive had lacked the potency of the dutch crystal but this was like 2010-2011)
But yeah dogs, i ask because london is calling me mane. The lack of proper drum and bass in the us is atrocious and it seems like the biggest names in drum and bass are just like...a regular event in london. Like getting to see dj hype is easy and something you can do aweaome...cause in baltimore he spun the best set ive ever heard in 2012. Like best night of my life and i was on phet and some shit quality mdma so it wasnt drugs...
but with what you guys are saying maybe if i tried UK shit it would be more fun. Mdma literally mongs me the fuck out bad off of .15 like sedate nauseous and shit and tired, hence me wanting to know about speed.
cause i know if i went to london i would be able to find mdma and or coke but i dont like coke.
and yall crackas dont have meth either.
cause that shit is like
woah when you smoke or shoot.
and this goes out to the UK massive right
so i kinda figured drum and bass is popular among most young people in the UK. Like early 20s. True or?
And you guys think getting everyday junglist tattooed on yourself would assist in pullin birds?
Cause that and a metalheadz skull will be done on my arm. Like covered by short sleeves but i figure i could roll up to chicks at a party and be like yeah check this pull sleeve up and bang
anyone here seen eksman live btw?
Like listening to recordings from parties mane
like we dont get anything like that in the us
No badboy yardies i guess
aside from ya boy llama
llama a run badman ting my yout, seen?


----------



## lurching

LSDMDMA&12863856 said:
			
		

> I wanna try mde mane
> damn though
> i was thinking right, if i were to somehow make it to london, i would be able to find speed quite the same as id go about finding mdma you know?
> But then again, id think i would be able to bring dexedrine with me (i get 120 dextroamphetamine 10s a month here in the US)
> Cause personally, unless mdma somehow changed from when i first started taking it (although the last few times i had mdma it was allegedly from holland so maybe the UK md would do that to me. Canadian powder mdma ive had lacked the potency of the dutch crystal but this was like 2010-2011)
> But yeah dogs, i ask because london is calling me mane. The lack of proper drum and bass in the us is atrocious and it seems like the biggest names in drum and bass are just like...a regular event in london. Like getting to see dj hype is easy and something you can do aweaome...cause in baltimore he spun the best set ive ever heard in 2012. Like best night of my life and i was on phet and some shit quality mdma so it wasnt drugs...
> but with what you guys are saying maybe if i tried UK shit it would be more fun. Mdma literally mongs me the fuck out bad off of .15 like sedate nauseous and shit and tired, hence me wanting to know about speed.
> cause i know if i went to london i would be able to find mdma and or coke but i dont like coke.
> and yall crackas dont have meth either.
> cause that shit is like
> woah when you smoke or shoot.
> and this goes out to the UK massive right
> so i kinda figured drum and bass is popular among most young people in the UK. Like early 20s. True or?
> And you guys think getting everyday junglist tattooed on yourself would assist in pullin birds?
> Cause that and a metalheadz skull will be done on my arm. Like covered by short sleeves but i figure i could roll up to chicks at a party and be like yeah check this pull sleeve up and bang
> anyone here seen eksman live btw?
> Like listening to recordings from parties mane
> like we dont get anything like that in the us
> No badboy yardies i guess
> aside from ya boy llama
> llama a run badman ting my yout, seen?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Ew no i hope you were being ironic.
The american dream is a lie, and american exceptionalism is the biggest lie of them all
i feel like 
You know some people say theyre a woman in a mans body
i think im british in an american body


----------



## HouseFever

LSDMDMA&12863856 said:
			
		

> like we dont get anything like that in the us
> No badboy yardies i guess



I don't know of any good yardie Drum and bass producers or promoters. Couple of MCS. Where did you get that from?


----------



## ColtDan

LSDMDMA&12863874 said:
			
		

> Ew no i hope you were being ironic.
> The american dream is a lie,



Brother Ali - Uncle Sam Goddamn


----------



## Treacle

If those posts were made in jest, then that person deserves a standing ovation, as that was some quality humour. If those posts were serious, then...


----------



## MiniNapalm

^totally


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

HouseFever said:


> I don't know of any good yardie Drum and bass producers or promoters. Couple of MCS. Where did you get that from?


Im talking mcs
i mean eksman isnt a badboy yardie
but nothing like that happens in the us
and i like that kind of thing


----------



## Shambles

In my experience "Badbwoy Yardies" tend to be mostly interested in torture and/or murder. I'd avoid them if given the chance.

Dee Patten - Who's The Bad Man? (Dub Pistols Remix)


----------



## Grassman

Surely this is some kind of Ali G type joke, right?


----------



## ColtDan

Most DnB mc-ing has always gotten on my tits


----------



## Sprout

ColtDan said:


> Most DnB mc-ing has always gotten on my tits



Helps if you're 'off your tits'.


----------



## ColtDan

Even off my tits its irritating, used to go to alot of dnb/dubstep/hip hop nights around here for years, Amazing dnb tunes and then some ballsack is babbling shite over it. no need in my opinion


----------



## HouseFever

When a good DJ has a good MC, ie Eksman Harzard, Im all down for that.


----------



## Sprout

Went to Voodoo Nights down at Ruby Lounge recently, not somewhere I expected to be stroked by a gurning woman, before her lying on the floor making 'snow angels', as her boyfriend laughed, explaining how she'd simply 'necked a UFO' to the security personnel who thought she was seizing.
Shockingly, they laughed, told her to enjoy herself, and walked away smiling.


----------



## demz89

all about the Mc's that don't take over the set, occasionally spitting here and there and let the dj take command. All these loud, bigmouth, meat-head MC's you get over jump up, do my nut in.


----------



## HouseFever

Yeah, depends on the type of drum and bass as well. Jump up you need an mc man.


----------



## Mooley

Mates had em last night mate said they were bang on. Pastels that is


----------



## Treacle

Had one and a half UFOs, last night, on my own. Still just as magical. I was dancing around the room and rolling about on my bed, with my eyes in the back of my head. They are unbelievably good. Long may they last!


----------



## demz89

HouseFever said:


> Yeah, depends on the type of drum and bass as well. Jump up you need an mc man.


 yea got a point. never been a fan of jump up that much tho, its missing all the groove and rolling beats that make Drum & Bass for me.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I thought goldie was a badboy yardie though


----------



## Grassman

Anyone know if they've introduced sniffer dogs at fabric in London yet??


----------



## ColtDan

Treacle said:


> Had one and a half UFOs, last night, on my own. Still just as magical. I was dancing around the room and rolling about on my bed, with my eyes in the back of my head. They are unbelievably good. Long may they last!



Thats good to hear mate


----------



## Mooley

@ grassman not sure mate? They did it at WHP although my mates went straight past it wiv no bother? Have to question if a real sniffer dog n prob more a deterrent? Either way fookin annoying as hell. I always wear a good tight pair of trunks n hide my dids down below. ?


----------



## Grassman

That's my plan - need to buy tight pants this week!


----------



## swampdragon

SproutOnSmack said:


> Went to Voodoo Nights down at Ruby Lounge recently, not somewhere I expected to be stroked by a gurning woman, before her lying on the floor making 'snow angels', as her boyfriend laughed, explaining how she'd simply 'necked a UFO' to the security personnel who thought she was seizing.
> Shockingly, they laughed, told her to enjoy herself, and walked away smiling.


Hah, nice.. I've noticed the rock scene around here is much more spangled lately. (And if that was the most recent one then I very nearly went to that!)


----------



## Mooley

Grassman - let me know how u get in with the pastels as I have some but haven't tried yet been sick as a dog. My mates rated them be good to hear how u get on dude ?


----------



## Grassman

Did your mates give any specifics on them? I've got them and some crystal and want to make sure I take what's best!


----------



## deano88

depends on the mc imo some just talk too much. been a few reports in the news about the UPS pills telling people to be careful as some people have been hospitalised but not because of PMA or any adulterant but because there extremely high dosed. think it said 276mg or something like that.


----------



## Mooley

Unfortunately not mate. Spoke to them this morning and they were still up n pretty spangled. They started on the pastels n finished on some wifis. That's why I'd be glad to hear what u think. I won't be dropping mine for a couple of weeks. Thanks man


----------



## smokespirals

Anybody got any photos of the pastels and ufos? Shame not more on PRs about them both.


----------



## Sprout

276mg?!
Fucking Hell.

I know I'm in the minority that prefers low dosages but 276mg just sounds like a delirious, hyperthermic suicide pill.


----------



## deano88

cant remember the exact dose they stated but is was definitely two hundred and seventy something


----------



## Sprout

Surely that's gotta be a manufacturing error - two doses pressed into one pill or whatever.

276mg would be 3/4 doses for me. =/


----------



## smokespirals

bogman said:


> Yellow UPS pills at 274mg  http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...en_PDF_2015/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Februar_2015.pdf



274. Madness though.

The two pills do look slightly different though.


----------



## smokespirals

That value is *HCI  value though. 

Wish the dutch would put out more chupa dosed pills.


----------



## BlueBull

smokespirals said:


> That value is *HCI  value though.


All values released by test centers and mentioned on pillreports are for the HCl weight, the molecule is always weighed in its entirety, never the MDMA part on its own


----------



## oui

How do the pastels rate to the UFO's/Allstars then?


----------



## deano88

pastels will be better cuz there a UK press although I've never tried them personally I'm just going by what everyone says on here


----------



## Treacle

smokespirals said:


> Anybody got any photos of the pastels and ufos? Shame not more on PRs about them both.







The UFOs and All-Stars are both UK presses.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Treacle said:


> The UFOs and All-Stars are both UK presses.



Them UFOs would be better without the lettering.  Nipples.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

They look nice and colourful


----------



## breaks99

Another plus for UFO's here too, had a couple sat night and had a mint night, euphoric, rushy not totally twatted and loads of energy. Another point a mate who had them had best night out for ages, was giving up after all recent dutch pills but never seen such a grin on his face all night for long time!!


----------



## swampdragon

Those are clearly nipples.. they do sound rather nice indeed!

(And I agree, 270ish mg pills is just getting dangerous now.. pretty sure one of those would have me in hospital.)


----------



## smokespirals

Cheers for the piccy. They look great.

Are they just known as pastels because of the colours?


----------



## BigG

Don't know if anyone has ever read "party time" by Shaun Attwood about the British Ecstacy dealer who moved to America but in the book he says he used to always suck his pills when testing a new batch as he could tell if it was any good or not due to the taste. He reckoned that mdma has a distinctive "chemical" taste.

Absolutely no idea if this is even possible but he was one of the biggest E dealers in Arizona during the late 90s/early 00s so must have a semblance of a clue as to what he's talking about (you'd think)......

Great book BTW.....


----------



## deano88

suck pills? that's making me gag thinking about it!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I always used to suck or chew my pills - faster come up innit?


----------



## Birc0014

deano88 said:


> suck pills? that's making me gag thinking about it!



yeah but how do you feel about dick?


----------



## Limey

Has any one had yellow Warner brothers or the red bugattis (the round naked lady ones, not the ovals) reports look decent 

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28428


----------



## thewhitebuilding

englandgz74 said:


> Don't know if anyone has ever read "party time" by Shaun Attwood about the British Ecstacy dealer who moved to America but in the book he says he used to always suck his pills when testing a new batch as he could tell if it was any good or not due to the taste. He reckoned that mdma has a distinctive "chemical" taste.
> 
> Absolutely no idea if this is even possible but he was one of the biggest E dealers in Arizona during the late 90s/early 00s so must have a semblance of a clue as to what he's talking about (you'd think)......
> 
> Great book BTW.....



Back when when used to get real nice MD it had a definite distinctive taste that recent stuff (last 2 years) has differed to I think. I always tend to break open my 2nd bomb before downing it haha, defintely couldn't do with the first whilst sober!


----------



## Treacle

The smell and taste of MDMA is very distinctive. It'd be hard to tell whether a pill contained only MDMA, just by sucking it, though. I've no idea what the pastels look like, I'm not convinced they're made by the same people that make UFOs. Why put out two batches at once?


----------



## breaks99

My theory on this is that they were a temp small batch until they got the ufo press as they are pretty plain like the smarties i think. the online seller has always had the pills from this presser and they are advertising them as from the said makers but stating they are a 'one off' batch!! they actually look a bit thicker than the ufos from the pic!


----------



## Mooley

There is a report on PR from July 2014 "Dutch pastels" the pic is the same as the ones I got last week - same press. They're not very big. I'll try get a report n pic up on PR once I've tried em which won't be for a coupla weeks


----------



## smik2

UPS pills are getting some attention from the press for being too strong. http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/deadly-ecstasy-alert-experts-warn-5136401


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah, I know people that lick pills to test them. But what Treacle said, yeah..

And I prefer the wunderground article on the ups pills.. it has a nice political angle too: http://wundergroundmusic.com/super-...ead-happy-to-finally-have-decent-pills-again/


----------



## deano88

at least there not PMA, it says 6 people were hospitalised but no deaths, I reckon they just weren't used to pills that strong and panicked and spent the night gurning in hospital instead of dancing it off.

lightweights..


----------



## Limey

270mg is at least double dropping strength, even more. I never double dropped, however had mates back in the day who were in very messy states after double dropping, unable to walk, having to be carried around etc lol. 
I always used to get very anxious on E, but now instead of fighting it I just feel it


----------



## ColtDan

Cant imagine getting anxious on E


----------



## deano88

ColtDan said:


> Cant imagine getting anxious on E



maybe on the come up if your not used to it but after that no


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, I've definitely panicked, when I've been coming up, when my anxiety was bad. Fighting it just makes it worse. Now I know to just let it take me along with it. There were some pills, skulls, with 300mg of MDMA in them, a few years ago. Most people aren't going to get into trouble with a dose like that, they'll just be twatted. I doubt the MDMA is up to much, if they need to put that much in, though. That's like double dropping UFOs, which would leave anyone rolling about on the floor. Has anyone tried the UPSs?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Those UFOs look fuckin gorgeous! %)

Still on blue grenades here. Nice n clean but fancy a change. Hope a few UFOs make their way over here!


----------



## Shambles

LSDMDMA&12864755 said:
			
		

> I thought goldie was a badboy yardie though



To be fair, he did have musical relevance at one point. I suspect that point was perhaps when you were in nappies but even so relevance and credibility did once exist. Since that point I believe he mostly exists via the medium of cliche UK gangsta flicks and Eastenders (Brit soap opera) which may have somewhat distorted your conceptions a tad 

In more directly relevant to thread news, those UFOs look rather tasty. Admittedly served as halves in most instances but tasty all the same.


----------



## Treacle

What do you mean 'served as halves', Shammy?

Also, to anyone who is thinking of joining this site, just to ask me for pills, don't bother. You'll be reported and banned. Selling is not the reason for my posts.


----------



## Digger909

Treacle said:


> What do you mean 'served as halves', Shammy?
> 
> Also, to anyone who is thinking of joining this site, just to ask me for pills, don't bother. You'll be reported and banned. Selling is not the reason for my posts.



You have got to admit the majority of your posts in this thread make you look like the official distributor for ufo/pastels/all stars/whatever other shite uk pills are doing the rounds at the moment. 

Did you ever wonder where all the 'magical' mdma inside them comes from?  
Perhaps imported? 
From Holland?


----------



## Shambles

^ However it may look to you I can assure you Treac is not and never has been a dealer of anything. We weed 'em out quickly on BL and he's been here for well over a decade. He does know his pills though and that is what this thread exists for.



Treacle said:


> What do you mean 'served as halves', Shammy?



Simply that doses like those are not to all tastes and not exactly HR at its finest on behalf of the pressers of such doses. Some of us more... experienced folk may like 1/4g+ doses but it's not something any of us should be wholeheartedly recommending to all without making it _abundantly_ clear that such doses are extreme.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Shambles said:


> To be fair, he did have musical relevance at one point. I suspect that point was perhaps when you were in nappies but even so relevance and credibility did once exist. Since that point I believe he mostly exists via the medium of cliche UK gangsta flicks and Eastenders (Brit soap opera) which may have somewhat distorted your conceptions a tad
> 
> In more directly relevant to thread news, those UFOs look rather tasty. Admittedly served as halves in most instances but tasty all the same.


What
are you serious
did you say goldie isnt relevant anymore?
i mean he runs metalheadz dude.
are you like a drum and bass philistine?
I mean he isnt really producing new material but to say he isnt relevant is completely insane
goldie will always be relevant because of timeless.
like timeless, unlike a lot of the material from 1995 onwards, is still relevant today and unlike most of the old stuff, doesnt sound dated at all. And hes shown that he isnt limited to one style in his tracks, he can make quality soulful shit, dark aggressive shit, dancey shit, etc.
I am aghast. I really am.
check masterpiece goldie and fabriclive 58


----------



## Birc0014

Sorry had this in my head all day...






Super weird smiling guy in the audience they keep panning back to....I think he might be Hot Rods bastard


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:


> Simply that doses like those are not to all tastes and not exactly HR at its finest on behalf of the pressers of such doses. Some of us more... experienced folk may like 1/4g+ doses but it's not something any of us should be wholeheartedly recommending to all without making it _abundantly_ clear that such doses are extreme.



I think the UFOs are ~130mg, not ~250mg.


----------



## Treacle

Digger909 said:


> You have got to admit the majority of your posts in this thread make you look like the official distributor for ufo/pastels/all stars/whatever other shite uk pills are doing the rounds at the moment.
> 
> Did you ever wonder where all the 'magical' mdma inside them comes from?
> Perhaps imported?
> From Holland?


For the 'official distributor' comment, see Shamble's post, under yours. 

If the MDMA comes from Holland, then why are none of the pills from Holland so good? Do they just ship all the good MDMA to us, and keep the shit?

Yeah, Shambles, these are about 130mg. Did you mean you'd prefer them to be stronger? That's how I read that.


----------



## smokespirals

Interesting article here which mentions possible new synth - http://www.dancesafe.org/why-are-ecstasy-pills-so-strong-at-the-moment/  could this be the reason for the lack of magic?


----------



## Grassman

Treacle ain't no dealer.


----------



## pothole

smokespirals said:


> Interesting article here which mentions possible new synth - http://www.dancesafe.org/why-are-ecstasy-pills-so-strong-at-the-moment/  could this be the reason for the lack of magic?




They say Tri - force and speakers were from the q base crew. Surely that's wrong?


----------



## maxalfie

When i was in my local Drug Services Provider(DSP) yesterday i saw a letter they had on the noticeboard which was a warning about pills called UPS which are the same as that companies logo. The letter stated that six people in the Middlesborough area had been hospitalised after taking them. The letter stated that the pills were around 3x stronger than usual rather than them being contaminated with something dangerous. I live in Cambridgeshire so i'd guess that copies of this letter have been sent to DSPs around the country.

I'm not in the loop with pills these days so i don't know if this is common knowledge already so i thought i'd mention it just in case.


----------



## grals

I am confident that a probelm in precursors.
I ate mda which was received from 3,4-MDP2NP. 
Magics was much. 
If precursors a shit that and the final product is shit


----------



## Fishface

maxalfie said:


> When i was in my local Drug Services Provider(DSP) yesterday i saw a letter they had on the noticeboard which was a warning about pills called UPS which are the same as that companies logo. The letter stated that six people in the Middlesborough area had been hospitalised after taking them. The letter stated that the pills were around 3x stronger than usual rather than them being contaminated with something dangerous. I live in Cambridgeshire so i'd guess that copies of this letter have been sent to DSPs around the country.
> 
> I'm not in the loop with pills these days so i don't know if this is common knowledge already so i thought i'd mention it just in case.


Bless you


----------



## Digger909

Treacle said:


> If the MDMA comes from Holland, then *why are none of the pills from Holland so good?* Do they just ship all the good MDMA to us, and keep the shit?



this is just your opinion though. personally i think it comes down to (over)dosage.


 i've had plenty of great nights over the past couple of years (after a 10 year break) on the dutch pills.  personal faves being purple party flocks, original white nintendos and audemar piquets.  the AP's were nicest and i put that down to being lower dosed (140/150mg).  plenty of energy and euphoria on all those pills.

it also had something to do with where i dropped them.  old school house events with like minded and similar-aged (late 30's, early 40's) people.  this age group know how to enjoy themselves cos most of them did it when they were 18/19/20. Trying to re-live their youth, when the whole scene/movement/music was still fresh and exciting.  

when i've been to events aimed at younger crowds, the magic definitely isnt there.  its sad to see how bored some of these clubbers look/act.  no atmosphere, no crowd participation, no handshakes/hugs from happy strangers...  half of them dont even look like they wanna be there.  anyway, im drifting off the point.  i think the heavy monged out feeling associated with the dutch pills is due to the sheer strength of them.  find your ideal dosage (160/170mg is perfect for me) and the right people/place and you cant fail to have an amazing time.


im also sick of reports on PR from people sat in their bedroom on their own, dropping 200mg of mdma.  what the fucks that all about?  these things were made for being with other people, listening to great music, dancing your arse off.  only then can a pill can be properly judged imo.


----------



## Treacle

This has been done to death. It's not dosage. Most of the Dutch pills I've had don't kick in like these pills do. It's the same 'shit, here we go' feeling, but that's where it ends. I took dominos with a friend, and he quite enjoyed it. I didn't want to be touched, or really even talk. I just wanted to keep myself to myself. He fell asleep, only a few hours after dropping and I was glad I was alone. Orange Wi-Fis were alright, taken at a festival. Despite being around 180mg, I was still dancing and talking. Along with Chupa Chups (130mg), they are the only Dutch pills that have impressed me. They still don't compare to the UFOs, which require me to sit down, whilst I'm coming up. I wouldn't double drop them, because I'd spend the whole time on the floor. Anyone who took pills before 2007 will see the clear difference between pills then and now. Despite what you think about doing pills alone, I've even done UFOs alone and still really enjoyed it. There's no debate, in my eyes.


----------



## ColtDan

Digger909 said:


> this is just your opinion though. personally i think it comes down to (over)dosage.
> .



No lol

From what ive experienced, its almost like comparing pre ban meph with post ban. or something. quality wise, dose for dose. me and others have noticed a difference, along with all ive read on here



Treacle said:


> This has been done to death. It's not dosage.



This


----------



## deano88

Never heard anyone complain about any of the dutch pills I've had. All this UK vs dutch pills thing seems like hyped up bs
to me.


----------



## Digger909

Treacle said:


> This has been done to death. It's not dosage. Most of the Dutch pills I've had don't kick in like these pills do. It's the same 'shit, here we go' feeling, but that's where it ends. I took dominos with a friend, and he quite enjoyed it. I didn't want to be touched, or really even talk. I just wanted to keep myself to myself. He fell asleep, only a few hours after dropping and I was glad I was alone. Orange Wi-Fis were alright, taken at a festival. Despite being around 180mg, I was still dancing and talking. Along with Chupa Chups (130mg), they are the only Dutch pills that have impressed me. They still don't compare to the UFOs, which require me to sit down, whilst I'm coming up. I wouldn't double drop them, because I'd spend the whole time on the floor. Anyone who took pills before 2007 will see the clear difference between pills then and now. Despite what you think about doing pills alone, I've even done UFOs alone and still really enjoyed it. There's no debate, in my eyes.





Treacle said:


> This has been done to death. It's not dosage. Most of the Dutch pills I've had don't kick in like these pills do. It's the same 'shit, here we go' feeling, but that's where it ends. I took dominos with a friend, and he quite enjoyed it. I didn't want to be touched, or really even talk. I just wanted to keep myself to myself. He fell asleep, only a few hours after dropping and I was glad I was alone. Orange Wi-Fis were alright, taken at a festival. Despite being around 180mg, I was still dancing and talking. Along with Chupa Chups (130mg), they are the only Dutch pills that have impressed me. They still don't compare to the UFOs, which require me to sit down, whilst I'm coming up. I wouldn't double drop them, because I'd spend the whole time on the floor. Anyone who took pills before 2007 will see the clear difference between pills then and now. Despite what you think about doing pills alone, I've even done UFOs alone and still really enjoyed it. There's no debate, in my eyes.




the wi-fi and chupa chups are made by the party flock/android/heineken people.  yet you enjoyed these? 

this is what makes me think is more a dosage issue.  i dont believe they make a certain type of mdma for each different batch of pills.  more likely they do a massive run of a few kg every few months and store it somewhere.  so i dont think there would be much difference between each new pill press.  

of course, they either change the recipe slightly or lower the mg content between batches which leads to a backlash from customers (blue androids and 2/3/4th press goldbars spring to mind)

i started doing pills in 1993.  white doves.  rumoured to be around 120mg.  i only needed half for a full nights clubbing.  these were everywhere in the uk.  seemed like a never ending supply of them.
i took these every weekend for about 4 years.  best pills i ever had.  the best times of my life  
the last pills i had before my long break were first press mitzi's in 97/98.  these were same quality as the doves but much stronger.

now i dont know what pills followed these but the experiences i have these days are not too different to the ones i had when i was 18, but not as good obviously.

maybe this is because i'm older, wiser and 6 stone heavier?  My brain chemistry is different now, my outlook on life is different now.  i'm not a kid anymore. yet I still feel as e'd up now when i drop as i did in 1994.


----------



## Digger909

that there has never been a single working mdma lab bust in the uk points to the fact it gets imported.

pills pressed here yes, active ingredient manufactured here, no.


----------



## HouseFever

I know for sure MDMDA is being made, and has been made in the UK. No doubt.


----------



## Acid4Blood

grals said:


> I am confident that a probelm in precursors.
> I ate mda which was received from 3,4-MDP2NP.
> Magics was much.
> If precursors a shit that and the final product is shit



You still need piperonal to synth 3,4-MDP2NP surely?!


----------



## Digger909

HouseFever said:


> I know for sure MDMDA is being made, and has been made in the UK. No doubt.



yes im sure there are a few people knocking it out but is it being made on the scale required to press all the pills coming from this north west crew?


----------



## breaks99

LSDMDMA&12871342 said:
			
		

> What
> are you serious
> did you say goldie isnt relevant anymore?
> i mean he runs metalheadz dude.
> are you like a drum and bass philistine?
> I mean he isnt really producing new material but to say he isnt relevant is completely insane
> goldie will always be relevant because of timeless.
> like timeless, unlike a lot of the material from 1995 onwards, is still relevant today and unlike most of the old stuff, doesnt sound dated at all. And hes shown that he isnt limited to one style in his tracks, he can make quality soulful shit, dark aggressive shit, dancey shit, etc.
> I am aghast. I really am.
> check masterpiece goldie and fabriclive 58



Goldie = total legend simple as! no other dnb comes close to what metalheadz put out!


----------



## deano88

What some people say on here about certain pills compared to real life is a way different.


----------



## HouseFever

Digger909 said:


> yes im sure there are a few people knocking it out but is it being made on the scale required to press all the pills coming from this north west crew?



Its not really on a big scale though, especially when you compare it to what a big press churns out. I have no idea if it comes from Holland or not, all I know is the pills they press are fucking lovely, and I personally favor them over the big Dutch pills.


----------



## Treacle

Exactly. They only put out one batch at a time, and most of those don't make it out of the north-west, unless they're sold online. I don't know how this is different to 'real life'. My mates are in agreement, after trying Dutch pills and other questionable MDMA. I don't mind if people disagree with me, but when they haven't tried the pills in question, there's not much basis for a debate.


----------



## grals

Acid4Blood said:


> You still need piperonal to synth 3,4-MDP2NP surely?!



To make piperonal of black pepper.
It is a joke)
In my country 4 years ago 3,4-MDP2NP I wasn't a precursor.
Now sell piperonal dissolved in isopropyl alcohol.


I speak about magic, empathy.
That if the product from 3,4-MDP2NP that is a lot of euphoria.
I think that if a mdma from safrole or 3,4-MDP2NP that from it will be magic.
If from analogs that the effect is another.

I two times went this year to Amsterdam. Specially to try the Dutch Mdma. I tried blue Androids and 1up mushroom. 
The empathy in them wasn't.


----------



## HouseFever

Treacle said:


> My mates are in agreement, after trying Dutch pills and other questionable MDMA. I don't mind if people disagree with me, but when they haven't tried the pills in question, there's not much basis for a debate.


----------



## Mandy303

They had sniffers at Brixton subfocus gig I went to - we had necked in the line when we saw them get the dogs out - didn't stop the dogs going straight got my bag - in the end the door woman kept asking me if I'd been around ppl who smoked weed so after denying it ( I hadn't) I clocked on and said I had and that was enough for her to let me go (after a very thorough search turned up nothing) so the dogs obvs did weed and MDMA - so if u ever get caught up - try saying u smoke weed and see if it works! Lol


----------



## HouseFever

Fuck going to nights where you get searched/ searched like that.


----------



## deano88

a mate of mine tried a blue android that I had, he was in his 40's and not tried a pill since the 90's he said it was just as good as back then, loved up, empathy etc


----------



## grals

Reviews of androids the generally good. 
In it and a riddle for me.
There are people who assure that the Dutch super tablets act on them badly. 
I including.


----------



## ColtDan

inflorescence said:


> Round here bouncers shine a torch up yer nose prior to entry...they are now rolling out breathalysers on club doors to stop 'prinking'



What the fuck... crazy. in the main chart music playing clubs around here they seem to do a lot of searches, at the decent music nights they dont seem to give much of a shit. Been searched a lot over the years due to the size of my eyes on meph tho, used to get searched everywhere


----------



## MiniNapalm

[...short life though 5 hours?[/QUOTE]

Ummm I think 5 hours is pretty good: https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_effects.shtml


----------



## HouseFever

inflorescence said:


> Round here bouncers shine a torch up yer nose prior to entry...they are now rolling out breathalysers on club doors to stop 'prinking' and when out in Camden pub a few weeks ago..one person out of each group of mates had to have an ID scanned in case of trouble!!!
> 
> Anyway sorry back to pillage.Was/Is it only me that LOVED the gold bars? Still about round our way...feel and test so clean and are so loved, hugged, happy, euphoric...short life though 5 hours?



A bouncer shining a torch up my nose would be just weird, awkward. Funk that.


----------



## ScotchMist

Is it an actual run of the mill torch or something like UV light that shows up all those naughty molecules hanging around in your nose??


----------



## lurching

I've also never heard of such a powdertorch before, wouldn't a bit of nasal spray wash away most of the airways' evidence?

Breathalizing clientele or scanning thheir ID sounds like an efficient way to go out of business rapidly.


----------



## chojek

Anyone tried the latest batch of Blue Warner Brothers? 

I'm going to a big trance festival on the back of a 2 month break, so pressure is on to get the right product.


----------



## Grassman

I tried the pastels last night and I would say they were almost identical in effect to the allstars, maybe a tiny but stronger, but still clean.  Not quite strong enough for me to be honest


----------



## pothole

Grassman said:


> I tried the pastels last night and I would say they were almost identical in effect to the allstars, maybe a tiny but stronger, but still clean.  Not quite strong enough for me to be honest



Shit then


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Mates just txt me there's a few pink love hearts going about there a heart shape and he says there quite big , quite cheap though will makes me wonder. Any one had these ??


----------



## Digger909

pothole said:


> Shit then



Lol


----------



## deano88

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Mates just txt me there's a few pink love hearts going about there a heart shape and he says there quite big , quite cheap though will makes me wonder. Any one had these ??



I had some pink heart shaped love hearts a few months back, wouldn't say they were big but they packed a decent punch. I posted a pic a few posts back. They were decent for the price


----------



## Grassman

Wouldn't say the pastels were shit. Nice mdma, just that I had 4 to last me till 6am. Fabric was amazing though....but be careful if you go there, they have much more thorough searches at the doors these days. They put their hand down my mates pants and found his pills and he wasn't allowed in. They also scan everyone's ID


----------



## deano88

Did they actually put there hand down his boxers? didn't think they was aloud to do that


----------



## BigG

^^^ I held an SIA badge for years and you are most definitely NOT allowed to put your hands down someones boxers. The problem is that people want to get in the club so much that they just consent to anything. Shoved your hand inside someone's underwear would definitely be classed as crossing the line between a pat search and sexual assault. That really is pretty serious. The club could lose their licence if it knowingly allowed door staff to do that.


----------



## ColtDan

If some jobsworth cunt stuck their hands down my trousers i'd accuse em of grabbing my knob, get the person done for sexual assault or something


----------



## HouseFever

What nights kinda nights are doing this? Fuck that.  Does anyone remember that huge evil battle axe when it was Bristol carling academy. Every time without fail, you would get your balls tickled.


----------



## BigG

ColtDan said:


> If some jobsworth cunt stuck their hands down my trousers i'd accuse em of grabbing my knob, get the person done for sexual assault or something



That's exactly it Dan... It is sexual assault.... Your allowed to pat search someone WITH their consent. Nothing more. In theory they should say "do you mind if I search you" and if you say no then a LIGHT pat search is allowed. If you say that you've mind then they can refuse admission..... 

In practice though a lot of doormen just grab a hold of blokes and search them regardless. One of the (many) reasons I stopped working doors actually was that I was too much of a gentleman and couldn't reconcile the behaviour of my workmates with me own conscience and sense of right and wrong. Things might be a bit better today than theyvwere in my day but probably not much


----------



## Acid4Blood

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Mates just txt me there's a few pink love hearts going about there a heart shape and he says there quite big , quite cheap though will makes me wonder. Any one had these ??








^Those were quite big. Batch was about a few years ago. ~130mg AFAIR






^The ones in this pic look even bigger & are alot more recent. Look to be Dutch pills!


----------



## Grassman

Yep, the bouncer actually put his hands down his pants. I think he didn't stuff them down quite far enough. And - he was already coming up on his first pill at that point, which probably alerted them in the first place. Poor bloke, came up hard when he got back to his flat whilst the rest of us carried on raving. I did feel a bit guilty


----------



## MrBaked

Are they these (pink hearts from a couple of pages back)  
http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_Januar_2_2015.pdf


----------



## deano88

Acid4Blood said:


> ^Those were quite big. Batch was about a few years ago. ~130mg AFAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The ones in this pic look even bigger & are alot more recent. Look to be Dutch pills!



the top pic is my picture, posted it on here a few months ago probably around September/October time which is around about when I had them. They are definitely dutch and there nice too. probably no more than 130mg max judging by effects, size and price. quite rushy energetic pills don't put you on your arse from just 1 like some of the other dutch pills.


----------



## Mooley

@ grassman - are the pastels that kinda pill u can just keep munching? What was come up on first one like mate? Might be tempted to double drop em? As for hands down pants from bouncers not on at all!!!!


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

These are them I have run out of marquis though. Don't really smell of a lot all though my sense of smell is crap , them seem pretty well pressed ... how cheap these are is abit concerning .... one 5th of the average dutch my way


----------



## Grassman

Come up was nice, clean, energetic, euphoric etc. they were just not as strong as the dutchies I've been used to lately. I redosed after about an hour and a half.... I think a double drop would be too intense to be honest, and I've been doing pills for 20 years now


----------



## Mooley

Fair do's mate they sound ok. Will be trying next weekend will update


----------



## Sprout

White 'love hearts' going round NW.
Shite press; pure glucose....
Mate got shorted £35 on 'em!


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> White 'love hearts' going round NW.
> Shite press; pure glucose....
> Mate got shorted £35 on 'em!



£35 for how many?


----------



## fuckmollygetpressd

Nice pills in that bottom pic^
i remember those white skulls from 2 years ago, 300mg still have 3 in the collection


----------



## Sprout

deano88 said:


> £35 for how many?


15, I think?

After 2.5 we just looked at each other and went 'right - dealer's getting a (house) call'.


----------



## BigG

Wouldn't have had you down for the violent type sprout.


----------



## terarc

Why is there a trend in the UK to do pills and avoid MDMA crystal? Out of interest?


----------



## chojek

When I was in London I had some brilliant crystal mdma, I don't think I'll ever forget it, absolute brilliant stuff. There's a certain song that always takes me back to the night I had it.


----------



## oui

The guy who had the Pastels is sold out of them now. Hopefully as he said they where just a 'one off' press until they got the UFO's sorted and now he will have the UFO's! Haven't wanted to try a pill so bad in ages!


----------



## Fishface

terarc said:


> Why is there a trend in the UK to do pills and avoid MDMA crystal? Out of interest?



I'm not aware that there is . . .


----------



## ColtDan

terarc said:


> Why is there a trend in the UK to do pills and avoid MDMA crystal? Out of interest?



Where did you hear this to? First im aware of it


----------



## deano88

pills are talked about more on here because there easier to distinguish one type from another. All you can really describe about crystal is the colour, there could be hundreds different precursors of brown or white crystal so nobody can really tell if your getting the same stuff.

that's what I like about pills it gives mdma an identity and more of a nostalgic feel about it when you get good ones anyway.


----------



## stoopidlies

Pills are better for the fact you actually have an idea what there gonna do.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone came across UFO's anywhere outside of Manchester? I've asked all over the place and they seem to be really rare


----------



## Mooley

Haven't heard a peep about UFO's in Yorkshire area. Not even anyone selling on line?? Crossing fingers that they cross my path soon )


----------



## Sprout

englandgz74 said:


> Wouldn't have had you down for the violent type sprout.


Whoa! No, not that kinda call, at all!
Hell, I'm not even 5 and a half feet tall and weigh as much as a bottle of milk/<100lbs so even if I wanted to....
We just went round, with my reagent kit and proved they were bunk sugar pills - dealer had been shafted on them too so repatriations were made with the friend who bought them. 

Terarc: I've always noted the opposite, and that the lower/shitter dealers prefer pills as they can rip off a press....


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> Whoa! No, not that kinda call, at all!
> Hell, I'm not even 5 and a half feet tall and weigh as much as a bottle of milk/<100lbs so even if I wanted to....
> We just went round, with my reagent kit and proved they were bunk sugar pills - dealer had been shafted on them too so repatriations were made with the friend who bought them.
> 
> Terarc: I've always noted the opposite, and that the lower/shitter dealers prefer pills as they can rip off a press....



hahaha


----------



## terarc

In my area in the North of the UK probably more than half of my friends that do MDMA (way too often), will do pills, and seem reluctant to go for crystal mdma for reasons unknown to me. Idk if this is just a local thing


----------



## deano88

terarc said:


> In my area in the North of the UK probably more than half of my friends that do MDMA (way too often), will do pills, and seem reluctant to go for crystal mdma for reasons unknown to me. Idk if this is just a local thing



I know people local to me who prefer pills over crystal too


----------



## Sprout

terarc said:


> In my area in the North of the UK probably more than half of my friends that do MDMA (way too often), will do pills, and seem reluctant to go for crystal mdma for reasons unknown to me. Idk if this is just a local thing



Stigma, I think.
Popping a random stamped pill =/= ingesting a known dose of X.

I guess pills are easier when out, plus; if I was in Sankeys/wherever and casually whipped out my 12 vial, multi-reagent, portable Analytical Chem. Lab - how long would I last?


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> Stigma, I think.
> Popping a random stamped pill =/= ingesting a known dose of X.
> 
> I guess pills are easier when out, plus; if I was in Sankeys/wherever and casually whipped out my 12 vial, multi-reagent, portable Analytical Chem. Lab - how long would I last?



don't forget your 0.01 mg scales for measuring doses at the bar


----------



## Sprout

deano88 said:


> don't forget your 0.01 mg scales for measuring doses at the bar



My +/-0.5ug, vacuum aided, analytical balance with self-calibration and toolkit may not fit on the bar....


----------



## thewhitebuilding

I haven't found good MD in the last 2 years. It's all been much of a muchness. Like the super pills. Lacking the love. That or it's been Methylone


----------



## Sprout

thewhitebuilding said:


> I haven't found good MD in the last 2 years. It's all been much of a muchness. Like the super pills. Lacking the love. That or it's been Methylone



IDK; the UFO's and Pastels seemed highly popular.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had pink bluetooths? The report on pillreports almost seems too good to be true!


----------



## deano88

Grassman said:


> Anyone had pink bluetooths? The report on pillreports almost seems too good to be true!



then it probably is


----------



## thewhitebuilding

SproutOnSmack said:


> IDK; the UFO's and Pastels seemed highly popular.



UK crew no?


----------



## Sprout

thewhitebuilding said:


> UK crew no?


Manchester/Liverpool AFAIK.
This isn't gonna be another UK > Dutch presses conversation, is it?

IMHO; so many people overshoot their MDMA dose, especially the 'Cathinone Kids', and miss the beauty of low-mid dose ranges which, coincidentally, is approx. 100-150mg, the level found in many popular UK presses.

276mg UPS's still have me lost for words.
'Fuck raving, fuck empathy, fuck hugging bouncers, fuck falling in love with the nearest object/person after 3 words, let's sit in the bathtub as a sweaty, delirious mess - YouTube here we come!'


----------



## thewhitebuilding

SproutOnSmack said:


> Manchester/Liverpool AFAIK.
> This isn't gonna be another UK > Dutch presses conversation, is it?
> 
> IMHO; so many people overshoot their MDMA dose, especially the 'Cathinone Kids', and miss the beauty of low-mid dose ranges which, coincidentally, is approx. 100-150mg, the level found in many popular UK presses.
> 
> 276mg UPS's still have me lost for words.
> 'Fuck raving, fuck empathy, fuck hugging bouncers, fuck falling in love with the nearest object/person after 3 words, let's sit in the bathtub as a sweaty, delirious mess - YouTube here we come!'



Oh no, no. I think we have misunderstood.

I'm pre-cathione kid and my opinion is based on pre-cathione and pre-dutch. I was just making the point that those particular pills are UK based.

120mg was the first dose ever suggested to me. And it will always be the dose I compare against. 200mg was the biggest bomb I ever took and that was bonkers, far too much in one go.


----------



## deano88

SproutOnSmack said:


> Manchester/Liverpool AFAIK.
> This isn't gonna be another UK > Dutch presses conversation, is it?
> 
> IMHO; so many people overshoot their MDMA dose, especially the 'Cathinone Kids', and miss the beauty of low-mid dose ranges which, coincidentally, is approx. 100-150mg, the level found in many popular UK presses.
> 
> 276mg UPS's still have me lost for words.
> 'Fuck raving, fuck empathy, fuck hugging bouncers, fuck falling in love with the nearest object/person after 3 words, let's sit in the bathtub as a sweaty, delirious mess - YouTube here we come!'



real talk. High mdma doses are no good for dancing I've learnt


----------



## ColtDan

SproutOnSmack said:


> IMHO; so many people overshoot their MDMA dose, especially the 'Cathinone Kids', and miss the beauty of low-mid dose ranges which, coincidentally, is approx. 100-150mg, the level found in many popular UK presses.
> 
> 276mg UPS's still have me lost for words.
> 'Fuck raving, fuck empathy, fuck hugging bouncers, fuck falling in love with the nearest object/person after 3 words, let's sit in the bathtub as a sweaty, delirious mess - YouTube here we come!'



This


----------



## clord0

sshaha those UPS's have been circulating all over my area at uni atm, seen that they're meant to be extra strong and I saw the proof at a party with one guy looking so mashed up he didn't even know where he wassss

Don't really take mandy myself anymore but when I did less always seemed more or i'd be too off my tits to enjoy it.


----------



## Septonn

SproutOnSmack said:


> Manchester/Liverpool AFAIK.
> 
> 276mg UPS's still have me lost for words.
> 'Fuck raving, fuck empathy, fuck hugging bouncers, fuck falling in love with the nearest object/person after 3 words, let's sit in the bathtub as a sweaty, delirious mess - YouTube here we come!'



They do come with a handy breakline which would put a half pill at ~130-140mg, which is a great dose imho. Sharing is caring and all


----------



## ColtDan

clord0 said:


> less always seemed more or i'd be too off my tits to enjoy it.



Yeah i always find that. 100/150mg dose is perfect for me, many times i over did it though and ended up munted and trippy


----------



## smokespirals

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0115.pdf

Load of new results. 

289 in the burger king!  Thats crazy and as mentioned above complete waste of time and dangerous.

Edit - Actually think these are HCi values so need x by 0.84 to get correct results - if so some of them are pretty low dosed for dutch ones...


----------



## Grassman

Yeah right, I'm surprised the Chupas are that low, and with caffeine too


----------



## Cambo

I seem to be the only one here who prefers the high doses of MD. Low doses mean I'm happy for an hour, high doses give me the love and greatness that is MDMA for a reasonable 4 hours. 3 Chuppas and half a UPS, and had the night of my life! Must have been a sight lol. I guess I just have a natural tolerance, I dont take it very often.


----------



## deano88

Cambo said:


> I seem to be the only one here who prefers the high doses of MD. Low doses mean I'm happy for an hour, high doses give me the love and greatness that is MDMA for a reasonable 4 hours. 3 Chuppas and half a UPS, and had the night of my life! Must have been a sight lol. I guess I just have a natural tolerance, I dont take it very often.



if your a big guy then you will probably be able to handle bigger doses


----------



## smokespirals

Grassman said:


> Yeah right, I'm surprised the Chupas are that low, and with caffeine too



I thought that, they don't look quite right from that photo IMO, certainly not like the ones i had. The logo looks slightly off so maybe copies?

They were certainly my favourite pill from last year anyhow. have seen other results at around 130 (no caffeine)


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, I've still got some of the bright red Chupas at home and they feel about 130 to me too.

As for high doses, I will often take about half a gram (in pill form) in one night. But.... It's gradual. First and second pills are happy/chatty/dancy, but by the end of the night I can't see straight! I enjoy all the phases, from the uplifting start to the messy cab journey home, and it's nothing that can't be fixed with valium, 5htp and a few hours kip. Valium is a must though


----------



## Tec

My quest for a decent bit of MDMA resumes this weekend, I feel all I ever do is post on here every 3 months moaning about it! Would have love to have tried the UFOs or Pastels but vendors seem to be in-between batches, the All Stars were solid.

Read comments here and there about a batch of 'darker' MDMA which is meant to hit the sweet spot, has the magic they say. I'll probably digress.

Found some myself, arrived today and looks very much the part. I'm cautiously optimistic as it sits there glistening at me.


----------



## ColtDan

Tempted to get some of those yellow UPS. Either that or purple chups. or green stars but i havent heard much about em


----------



## Treacle

I'm also surprised at the Chupa's contents. They definitely felt more around the 130mg mark to me, as well. Also, putting 10mg of caffeine in a pill is pointless, considering a cup of tea has 50mg in...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Treacle said:


> I'm also surprised at the Chupa's contents. They definitely felt more around the 130mg mark to me, as well. Also, putting 10mg of caffeine in a pill is pointless, considering a cup of tea has 50mg in...



I thought that re the caffeine ha. Most my coffee's have 100mg+ I imagine. I know caffeine can have a synergistic effect with some drugs, but I always thought it's combo with MD was purely for additive wakefullness/alertness.


----------



## clord0

ColtDan said:


> Tempted to get some of those yellow UPS. Either that or purple chups. or green stars but i havent heard much about em





http://www.mixmag.net/words/news/warning-extra-strong-ups-pills


----------



## Treacle

I'm so sick of reading articles that say these pills are ten times stronger than pills about ten years ago. In 2005, they were usually 100mg+ MDMA/MDA combos. Yeah, the UPSs are strong, but so are loads of other Dutch pills.


----------



## smokespirals

Treacle said:


> I'm also surprised at the Chupa's contents. They definitely felt more around the 130mg mark to me, as well. Also, putting 10mg of caffeine in a pill is pointless, considering a cup of tea has 50mg in...




They were tested at 122mg and clean before - http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0914.pdf but have been around for while now so i'm sure copies may be about.

Interesting to see the heisenberg in the latest tests had _some_ MDA in, would be interesting to know the amount as 24mg mdma on its own ain't gonna do alot.


----------



## PredatorVision

How safe is it generally to mix amphetamine with mdma? i've done it a few times before and found it a pretty decent high.


----------



## deano88

PredatorVision said:


> How safe is it generally to mix amphetamine with mdma? i've done it a few times before and found it a pretty decent high.



done it loads of times, its pretty safe just go a little bit easier on the mdma than you normally do


----------



## Mooley

had a couple of pastels tonight very very nice md. Nice and energetic music sounds amazing ?


----------



## Grassman

Glad you liked em mooley! Any other details ?


----------



## swedger77

PredatorVision said:


> How safe is it generally to mix amphetamine with mdma? i've done it a few times before and found it a pretty decent high.



it increases the nuero-toxicity i believe.

I used to do it a lot when i was younger and im only semi-retarded now so its probably ok


----------



## PredatorVision

swedger77 said:


> it increases the nuero-toxicity i believe.
> 
> I used to do it a lot when i was younger and im only semi-retarded now so its probably ok



well It was cool till I way overbalanced the speed ratio and ended up not being able to stand up because it felt like I was going into cardiac ares, literally just standing up made my head go numb and semi-lose consciousness and lying in bed in near psychosis till I had enough strength to crawl to the nearest off license and drown myself in beer. I'd not reccomend this combination, 3/10.


----------



## Mooley

@grassman - pastels are spot on mate and just as u described. Lovely clean come up and great buzz. Didn't really need more than two. Sometimes less is more. Just sat smoking weed until I passed out. No comedown. Just need to get my mitts on some UFO's ?


----------



## hexagram

anyone find dissolving MDMA in a drink makes it less nauseous? when candyflipping for some reason I can feel a bit sick (I think it might be the combined stimulation from both drugs) but I reckon dissolving it in a drink might be the way forward.


----------



## Don Luigi

hexagram said:


> anyone find dissolving MDMA in a drink makes it less nauseous? when candyflipping for some reason I can feel a bit sick (I think it might be the combined stimulation from both drugs) but I reckon dissolving it in a drink might be the way forward.



I'd say this is probably true. It might be something to do with the fact that it's already in solution. I've only put it in solution once before but it wasn't for drinking


----------



## Treacle

I'd be sick, if I drank MDMA in solution. I have to get a pill down my throat, before I taste it, because it makes me heave. It's psychological, because I know I'm going to throw up whilst I'm coming up. There was a period of time where I'd throw up before taking a pill, and instantly throw pills back up, just because the thought made me feel so nauseated.

Predator: Speed with pills is fine, in moderate doses. What you experienced sounds like how I've felt from too much speed, on its own. I find speed keeps the night going, and I've kept going all weekend. Just watch how much you're doing. It sounds like strong speed, or potentially dodgy. I suppose you won't know, unless you've bought it from a reputable salesman.


----------



## Sprout

Cambo said:


> I seem to be the only one here who prefers the high doses of MD. Low doses mean I'm happy for an hour, high doses give me the love and greatness that is MDMA for a reasonable 4 hours. 3 Chuppas and half a UPS, and had the night of my life! Must have been a sight lol. I guess I just have a natural tolerance, I dont take it very often.



I am the polar opposite - I can't stand the high doses. There does seem to be a very certain tipping point for me, where the high flips from empathic ecstasy to munted YouTube fodder.
90-140mg is about my range; above that I don't consider worthwhile.


----------



## Don Luigi

My per-dose range is around the same. Maybe the top end is probably a wee bit lower than 140mg. My stomach seems quite sensitive to it as I will often vomit. Although, it's sometimes nice to get a good high dose and let uncle Huey visit for the initial intensity.


----------



## technohippy

Re the UFOs and pastels, are people distinguishing these as different pills?

Thes one I have had recently had the pastel design on one side and then the UFO nipple on the other side?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Tried the UFOs the other night. Just me and my girlfriend staying in, and they were great. Finally.

Had all sorts that stuff I've been getting the last year has missed. Particularly the loved up feeling and the stretching and rolling around on the floor. Even breathing felt amazing. Back scratching etc. The lot. Was lovely. 

Had 2 each (an hour apart) and that was just about ok. I think if I was to have these on a night out I'd want 3. And perhaps would start with 1.5 as if anything it lacked the overwhelming come-up I used to like. Instead it was a real smooth come up, which was perfect for our night in. 

Good to have that feeling back again


----------



## ColtDan

Sounds perfect, looking forward to trying them sometime. Has been awhile since i've felt like that


----------



## deano88

see I'm the opposite I'd rather have the big doses at home and smaller when out.


----------



## bogman

some lab results here http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0115.pdf


----------



## ScotchMist

bogman said:


> some lab results here http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0115.pdf



Some high doses out there in some of those.. 

Is that a Heisenburg in blue with 24mg MDMA + MDA + unknown substance?? Does the MDA not have a dose because it was just trace? I can't see why anyone would bother to press 24mg in to a pill.. possibly a test press

A while back when I had those YouTubes available to me they were only touted at 150mg and were fairly cheap. A lot of caffeine appearing in these presses to..!

Hopefully when I come out of pill retirement I'll get some decent effects again as they just weren't doing it for me at all..


----------



## chivers

anyone know the spread on the red ups yet? Had my fiancé in a panic when I told here I got some, she was worried they had bad press but I had to tell her there the same as all the others and just do half or quarter. Mdma is mdma and all these pills now you should start with half in my opinion. However her brother wants to do a full one...he does have a high tolerance though but I still cautioned him and he has done androids etc etc


----------



## Septonn

Perhaps not the best thread for this question but I'm looking for pointers for a 2cb/MDMA combo. When taking them apart, I normally dose ~20-30mg 2cb (depending on what I feel like doing during the trip) and ~150-200mg MDMA for a good night out. Have never combined the two though but should be brilliant. 
Was thinking of dropping 150mg MDMA+20mg 2cb at the same time but not sure on synergies/ cross tolerance/ timing?


----------



## lurching

Drop the 2C-B a bit later. You'll have a good six hours with swirls in the second half. 

If you take them both at the same time it'll probably be a fair bit stronger than your usual dosage. Maybe disorientingly so. 20mg 2C-B ain't nuttin. But I'd space them out a bit, by two hours or so,.


----------



## bogman

Septonn said:


> Perhaps not the best thread for this question but I'm looking for pointers for a 2cb/MDMA combo. When taking them apart, I normally dose ~20-30mg 2cb (depending on what I feel like doing during the trip) and ~150-200mg MDMA for a good night out. Have never combined the two though but should be brilliant.
> Was thinking of dropping 150mg MDMA+20mg 2cb at the same time but not sure on synergies/ cross tolerance/ timing?



if doing a combo then lower the amount you normally take on there own.

for me it would be 12-16mg of 2cb and a few hours later @ 125mg of mdma.


----------



## Sprodo

My first time on 2cb, I'd taken the gold bars in halves, was a few weeks after they'd surfaced so should have been around 200mg, and took 20mg of 2cb about 2.5 hours after dropping the first half. Worked quite well, but did find 2cb quite an odd substance. A lot of pondering and massively over thinking stuff, despite being at a huge festival at 11pm at night when I should have been going mad

Incidentally, just received some MDMA, its very white / pearly. Stinks of MDMA, and Eztest goes straight to black and a bit of fizzing. Not seen anything like it since about Summer 2013, which was mind blowing stuff but just wondered if anyone else had seen / tried this kind of stuff recently ? I know some people are loving the 'cola' stuff


----------



## chojek

Well I had those blue Warner Brothers and they were almost too good. So good that I don't think I've ever embarrassed myself that badly or ever been more of an e-tard before. 

Charged up, chatty, way too lovy and empathetic, jaw chattering, visuals, a proper mess I was. The come down isn't helped by how embarrassed I feel but I'm starting to come to terms with everything. MDMA really is magic, fuck me.


----------



## jamesc81

i did my warner brother in halves on two seperate occaisions. both times was good but the second half was a little smaller (i think) so i added maybe 25 my of md when dosing and a few hours later i had chattering jaw too.


----------



## Grassman

I've searched high and low for the bloody UFO's - starting to think they are a myth!!


----------



## chojek

jamesc81 said:


> i did my warner brother in halves on two seperate occaisions. both times was good but the second half was a little smaller (i think) so i added maybe 25 my of md when dosing and a few hours later i had chattering jaw too.


I still can't get over how good they were mate. I did a full one. Probably one of the best I've ever had. The Dutch stuff is back onside with me.


----------



## Tec

Tec said:


> My quest for a decent bit of MDMA resumes this weekend, I feel all I ever do is post on here every 3 months moaning about it! Would have love to have tried the UFOs or Pastels but vendors seem to be in-between batches, the All Stars were solid.
> 
> Read comments here and there about a batch of 'darker' MDMA which is meant to hit the sweet spot, has the magic they say. I'll probably digress.
> 
> Found some myself, arrived today and looks very much the part. I'm cautiously optimistic as it sits there glistening at me.



So I tried this, tested fine with Mandelin, crushed up nicely, looked very much the part.

I haven't had any MDMA since the end of November, my friend and I did a 175mg line each and pretty much nothing happened. Had a bit of a glow and some energy, and we were quite chatty but that was it. Nothing happened for an hour or so then we dropped a red Chupa Chup each that I had left over from November and salvaged the night a bit, not a fan of the Chupa Chups but they seemed to last a bit longer this time - probably due to the MDMA we had before.

I'm done with crystal for the foreseeable future, I might just stock up on anything from the All-Star/UFO crew.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> I still can't get over how good they were mate. I did a full one. Probably one of the best I've ever had. The Dutch stuff is back onside with me.



How long had it been since the last time you had taken any mdma/pills?


----------



## chojek

MiniNapalm said:


> How long had it been since the last time you had taken any mdma/pills?


2 months and 2 nights. I take getting high seriously haha.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> 2 months and 2 nights. I take getting high seriously haha.


Something to aspire to ?


----------



## Septonn

bogman said:


> if doing a combo then lower the amount you normally take on there own.
> 
> for me it would be 12-16mg of 2cb and a few hours later @ 125mg of mdma.



Thanks bog! I'll give the combo a spin soonish, will report later. Last time I took 2cb by itself I had a bit of a weird one. Not very enjoyable tbh so hoping a new try with some MDMA for good measure will bring back the good times


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> I've searched high and low for the bloody UFO's - starting to think they are a myth!!



Depends how high and low you are looking but keep trying..


----------



## technohippy

Grassman said:


> I've searched high and low for the bloody UFO's - starting to think they are a myth!!



A lot of southern friends have not heard about them at all really, rare for this press to make it out the North quite often not sure why.


----------



## deano88

technohippy said:


> A lot of southern friends have not heard about them at all really, rare for this press to make it out the North quite often not sure why.



cuz there more than likely being made up there.


----------



## Grassman

That's not true - I've had loads of smarties, Legos, allstars and pastels, in abundance. I think it's a different presser tbh


----------



## smokespirals

Grassman said:


> That's not true - I've had loads of smarties, Legos, allstars and pastels, in abundance. I think it's a different presser tbh



So what do the pastels actually look like? Are they the bottom ones as pictured on page 30? If so the colours match the ufo colours.

Not heard of anybody with either mind.


----------



## breaks99

I'd be amazed if they are different pressers. they have all been very similar in style and texture and have all been very good quality. 

As for finding them i'm from manchester and it was a real struggle getting some, its all about who you know i suppose!


----------



## technohippy

The pastels and the UFOs are now the same pill?

The recent ones I have been getting have the pastel logo on the bottom and UFO logo on top

Or is there some strange goings on that I am not aware of?


----------



## deano88

kinda like real UFOs its a conspiracy!


----------



## Grassman

Pastels and UFOs are different. Pastels are multi coloured but pastel colours, barrel shaped with a logo on them like a wizard or something, which I think I may have seen on a record label...


----------



## Treacle

Grassman said:


> That's not true - I've had loads of smarties, Legos, allstars and pastels, in abundance. I think it's a different presser tbh


It's definitely not.

smokespirals: Those are what the UFOs look like on the other side. 

The fact that people are getting pills which look like pastels and UFOs combined would suggest that the pastels were a very small batch, which were quickly replaced with UFOs, with some crossover. My guy never had pastels, he just went straight from All-Stars to UFOs. I've given quite a few mates UFOs now, and everyone has reacted the same. No monginess, loads of love and a great afterglow. I've definitely voiced my opinion on them enough, now. If you're lucky enough to try them, before Manchester devours them all, you'll see my point!


----------



## technohippy

Treacle said:


> It's definitely not.



Yeah

I think there is only 1 UK presser that does multiple colours simultaneously (4-6 at a time different colour and press stamp, must be quite the set up.  )

And they are being spawned out the NW as usual.

I have only ever had them from Manchester, or heard about them here, everywhere else (offline) seems to have no clue.


----------



## Sprodo

Pastels apparently on their way back ...


----------



## bogman

3 different batches of UPS http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image..._PDF_2015/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Februar_2015_1.pdf


----------



## Mooley

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33625

The pastels I had recently look the same as these. The logo is two shadows dancing. Mine prob not as speckled as these though.


----------



## Allein

^^

Weird calling those pastels, that's the Moving Shadows Records log


----------



## Grassman

Yes, they are them. Maybe a bit more barrel shaped


----------



## Mooley

Agreed grassman they are very reminiscent of the beauty barrelled pills in the early 90s ?


----------



## Mooley

@Allein yep that's the logo for sure mate


----------



## technohippy

bogman said:


> 3 different batches of UPS http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image..._PDF_2015/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Februar_2015_1.pdf



Always good to get some test results.  These pils have ben hitting trhe headline for all the wrong reasons, although they aare indeed pure MDMA, 270mg is a silly dose, for a single pill. People who start double dropping these are taking half a gram of MDMA and are indeed ending up in hospital (imagine your first MDM experience taking a half gram in one dose)...


----------



## deano88

mate come round with some paramol pills said there banging courtesy of the Manchester connection. look well pressed my other mate we'll call him jim said he double dropped them and felt fock all but he said it might of been cuz he was ill and reckons he lost the magic. on the plus side he's feeling a bit better tho.


----------



## Treacle

Sounds like he took actual Paramol.  So, these are apparently another Manchester press? I think it's safe to say that they're not.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Treacle said:


> Sounds like he took actual Paramol.  So, these are apparently another Manchester press? I think it's safe to say that they're not.



I think you might have missed the joke there mate


----------



## deano88

Maybe there dutch then? explaining the loss magic


----------



## Septonn

If only one of those Mancunian magicians would be so kind as to show those amateur pressers we have here in NL just how to make those magic pills instead of all that rubbish that has been put out here I'd be over the moon 8)


----------



## deano88

anybody tried the paul daniels? seem to be flooding in the NW atm. my mate David platt said there mint, said its like the magical days of 2007


----------



## Acid4Blood

Sarky cunts!

Have you guys even considered 'grals' theory in post #761? Maybe a 3,4-MDP2NP cook could yield MDMA with greater empathetic effects to that synthesized from PMK?

But i'm sure you guys know all about the finer details of safrole oil v.s. PMK v.s. 3,4-MDP2NP from a synthesis point of view, seeing as you're both so certain that precursor is not an issue.


----------



## deano88

3,4-MDP2NP??

so is this what's needed for the magic?


----------



## mister

Acid4Blood said:


> Sarky cunts!
> 
> Have you guys even considered 'grals' theory in post #761? Maybe a 3,4-MDP2NP cook could yield MDMA with greater empathetic effects to that synthesized from PMK?
> 
> But i'm sure you guys know all about the finer details of safrole oil v.s. PMK v.s. 3,4-MDP2NP from a synthesis point of view, seeing as you're both so certain that precursor is not an issue.



Couldnt agree more. Those saying that the reason the Dutch pills lack empathy is because they are dosed too high havnt taken in to consideration that people are taking them in halves and they still lack empathy.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

mister said:


> Couldnt agree more. Those saying that the reason the Dutch pills lack empathy is because they are dosed too high havnt taken in to consideration that people are taking them in halves and they still lack empathy.



And the fact we've been dosing dutch md at not unreasonable bomb sizes to the same disappointing experience.

I know a flat of 5 poeople ranging from those new to the drug recently and those experienced,  who will all testify to the amazingness of the ufos.  We never tried the prev presses so cant comment. 

Of course there is always some subjectivity when it comes to drugs. So I imagine many of you really do love the dutch stuff. Which is great for you. Just wish there was more of this stuff with a more loved up feeling about for me


----------



## grals

It not discussion of synthesis, don't delete. Mine opinions about absence of magic. 


Safrol - isosafrol - 3,4-MDP2P - mdma. 
It is a classical way. Most of all magics. Absence of magic at it 
ecstasy - bad cleaning, expired ingredients. Bad chemist. 




Other way Piperonal - 3,4-MDP2NP - 3,4-MDP2P - mdma. 
More difficult, but for lack of safrol someone can so does ecstasy. It will be possible at such way of magic less. To ready Mdma 
it is a lot of intermediate stages,
3,4-MDP2NP quickly spoil. Bad catalysts. 
Generally it is heavier to make and the product can it will turn out worse quality
Here quality of precursors influences very strongly. 
Such way will be suitable for Mda rather.




As I understood there is other way. Do mdma of PMK-Glycidate. 
I don't know about it anything. But I assume that mdma from it turns out the worst quality. 


Perhaps that ecstasy from safrol and Piperonal meet less often than from PMK-Glycidate.  




Of course not only quality of a product, but also many other things influence magic.
But the probability of magic at original mdma is much more.


----------



## pothole

http://www.dancesafe.org/why-are-ecstasy-pills-so-strong-at-the-moment/

Read the link. The new way to make mdma = shit mdma

Old saffrol way to make mdma = good mdma.

People who say mdma is mdma, or whatever it is are wrong.


----------



## hexagram

upsets me that I might have never said saf synth MDMA. I still think good MDMA is full of magic, love and beauty, but I don't think i've ever had saf synth.


----------



## lurching

pothole said:


> http://www.dancesafe.org/why-are-ecstasy-pills-so-strong-at-the-moment/
> 
> Read the link. The new way to make mdma = shit mdma
> 
> Old saffrol way to make mdma = good mdma.
> 
> People who say mdma is mdma, or whatever it is are wrong.



Dubious source.. a whole lotta conjecture..."as one ecstasy chemist who worked in a Dutch lab told me."


Aside from figuring out the reason for the quality difference, how can we test for it? Would testing for the type of stereo isomer give anything useful?


----------



## Sammy G

Fuuuuuccccckkkkkiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggg Hell. 

Wasn't all hogwash conjecture about 'magic' and 'empathy' (along with the auld circular synth-route speculation) banned from this thread a long, long time ago? 

I mean, do you kids go out, wait for your pills to kick in and indulge in earnest chin-scratching about how 'there's no love' or 'it's too mongy' or 'I don't feel like rubbing my mate's pompadour tonight - these must be Dutch'?

I'm certainly glad I never did.


----------



## ScotchMist

And just to play the pedant.. correct me if I'm wrong but I think I'm right as I were reet into me pills a year or so back, all those presses weren't made by the same crew, speakers and triforces were made by that t'other gang who got busted weren't they??

Edit- so where do you think the magics gone Sam?? did you turn it to dust


----------



## Sammy G

Of course.


----------



## deano88

the most magic I ever remember a pill being was my first one back in 2003 but that's not to say its been shit since just different and because of it being my first time. I have been around mates in recent years who have had a pill for the first time and felt exactly the same as I did in 2003 and they was on dutch pills too. people expect too much these days, well people on bluelight anyway cuz of what's been drummed into them.


----------



## technohippy

Large ecstacy lab dismantled in NL  02/04/2015



> The police have found 55 kilograms of ecstasy,various products related to the manufacture of the drug as well as 200 thousand euros in cash on a site on Slesignerstraat in Brunssum.The police, in cooperation with the Ministry of Defense, have been searching the house and several sheds on the property since Sunday. Thus far they have found 55 kilograms of ecstasy, 45 barrels of ecstasy waste, more than 200 thousand euros in cash and a dismantled ecstasy production site. The police also found a firearm with ammunition, stamps of tabletting machines, an unknown amount of MDMA oil and 74 liters of acetone.


----------



## ScotchMist

What's MDMA _oil_?? The free-base before its converted to a salt??


----------



## BlueBull

ScotchMist said:


> What's MDMA _oil_?? The free-base before its converted to a salt??


Either that or one of the precursors in oil form, like safrole


----------



## deano88

Sounds like a big bust wonder what presser it is? hope its not the same as ups


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Sammy G said:


> I mean, do you kids go out, wait for your pills to kick in and indulge in earnest chin-scratching about how 'there's no love' or 'it's too mongy' or 'I don't feel like rubbing my mate's pompadour tonight - these must be Dutch'?
> 
> I'm certainly glad I never did.




No, but of course you'll always feel a little disappointment that you didn't have the best MD possible. Especially when you know it's about.


----------



## ColtDan

Been awhile since ive touched any MD.. Probably gonna test a UFO in the next few days


----------



## blondin

Safrole is the key precursor - when they started to list it as a 'watched' chemical cack in the 90's there was a real shortage of ecstacy and when it reappeared it was not thesame  - yes you would get the rushes , gurning and some empathy but the main difference was by 6am you would start to feel tired and go to sleep when you got home as opposed to being 'on it' the next day drinking tea smoking blunts and having a laff.


----------



## Sammy G

Words fail me. 



thewhitebuilding said:


> No, but of course you'll always feel a little disappointment that you didn't have the best MD possible. Especially when you know it's about.



See, please define 'the best MD', and prove conclusively that it was some property inherent to the compound which made it 'the best'. Or was it perhaps the experience which you had whilst on it? 

Discounting the question of purity and possible presence of adulterants, you _can't_. You're describing subjective experience, and set and setting play a huge role. The placebo effect will attest to that.



deano88 said:


> the most magic I ever remember a pill being was my first one back in 2003 but that's not to say its been shit since just different and because of it being my first time. I have been around mates in recent years who have had a pill for the first time and felt exactly the same as I did in 2003 and they was on dutch pills too. people expect too much these days, well people on bluelight anyway cuz of what's been drummed into them.



One of the best posts in the thread. 

Though of course, somebody will chime in with the fact you weren't there in ninteen-ninety-fuck, dancing to dodgy bleeps and antiquated drum machines, up to your knees in cowshit, playing at being a hippie. So you never had the _real_ synth, right? Right?


----------



## blondin

The first pill i had gave me the same buzz as the ones i took 2 years later - never took more than 4 and that was exceptional and was up all day and night dancing away and being huggy.Couldnt sleep if you paid me but the pills in the late 90's just made me sleep come morning - havent taken any for more than ten years now - couldnt buy one if i wanted to but I would be interested in how they would effect me now.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Sammy G said:


> Words fail me.
> 
> 
> 
> See, please define 'the best MD', and prove conclusively that it was some property inherent to the compound which made it 'the best'. Or was it perhaps the experience which you had whilst on it?
> 
> Discounting the question of purity and possible presence of adulterants, you _can't_. You're describing subjective experience, and set and setting play a huge role. The placebo effect will attest to that.



I'm more than happy to admit I'm describing a subjective opinion. So perhaps I should say "best MD for me". Set and setting, quality of the night, etc is all part of if it. But I've had nights of very similar set and setting plenty of times over the years. And all of a sudden my subjective feeling of the MD we were taking changed about 2 years ago (tolerance wasn't the issue - friends of mine had been out maybe 2 or 3 times only prior to us ALL noticing the difference at exactly the same time).

I don't know anything about synths or isomers or whatever, but I do know that the experience I got from MD changed. My descripitions of those experiences may be subjective, but I'm pretty sure something tangible changed in the MD we were taking. Who knows, maybe our old dealer who disappeared 2 years ago was feeding us a stash he'd kept from his hippie nineties days....


----------



## deano88

One thing I also find strange is how people bang on about how good pills were around 2005 - 2007. I remember in them days people taking anything from 4 - 15 in a night and paying a tenner for 5 and they were shite imo. There was the odd good one like playstations but they were nothing like the ones today.

does anybody else think that was some sort of golden era?


----------



## throwitallaway "

Anyone heard of green grenades? I can only find reports from quite a while back on pillreports. 
Northern Ireland here.


----------



## Don Luigi

I was told they had all been decommissioned


----------



## Ibzftw

Botarate said:


> someone has proven red mickey mouse ?
> supposedly 250 - 300mg
> very big
> 
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/6356d5986273e16551edebea5e97e854/tumblr_nez2d659Vd1smghnuo1_1280.jpg



Ha, I saw one of those the other week and first thing I thought was how massive they are.  Wanted to look them up on pillreports but couldn't find anything.  Any reviews?


----------



## deano88

Ibzftw said:


> Ha, I saw one of those the other week and first thing I thought was how massive they are.  Wanted to look them up on pillreports but couldn't find anything.  Any reviews?



sure they were going around ages ago


----------



## benson7

deano88 said:


> One thing I also find strange is how people bang on about how good pills were around 2005 - 2007. I remember in them days people taking anything from 4 - 15 in a night and paying a tenner for 5 and they were shite imo. There was the odd good one like playstations but they were nothing like the ones today.
> 
> does anybody else think that was some sort of golden era?



I don't, like you say you needed loads to make a night of it. I remember they were around £2 and they smelled really aniseed like to the extent where they were probably just sprayed with something. The playsations, Shreks and sharks were alright, I think the last press I had before the drought were the yings yangs which were probably the weakest pill I've ever had.


----------



## breakcorefiend

ahh green shrek 2's they were great lil beans, also the blue euros,loves and mitsis, all came together in bags of 100, they were pretty good, were cheap as hell too if i remember rightly, think like 50p each if bought in aforementioned bags, there were also the playstations and mtvs, had those one nye, was a good night.. i seem to remember, but yea that was back when we all used to double drop, i suppose they were cheap enough to do so!

i also remember the yellow pacha cherries which made us all trip like mad, walking back from a rave at like 8am at winter n seeing halos on all the streetlamps n stuff, good times, this was back in like 2004-2007 i think


----------



## Ibzftw

Not too sure about that.  They seem to be a part of all these new dutch presses


----------



## chojek

I just had Dutch and English stuff on the same night. I started out with 1 Yellow Instagram, reportedly 200mg. Seeing as I had 1 full Warner Brother 2 weeks ago and loved it, this seemed like an ideal dosage. It kicks in and I have to say it's the worst high of my life, second only to the time I mixed mdma with antibiotocs. I've never ever felt this monged out before. I felt so anti social I just left my friends and sat in the corner by myself for 2 hours. I  was desperately trying to think of things in my life that would be worth living for. I was also feeling fiendish for some reason. I felt like going home but I was looking forward to this night for so long I hung in there.  Luckily I met the best cunt ever who gave me Cheeky Monkeys. 



So when the suicidal high of the Instagram wore off I had 1 Cheeky Monkey. I wasn't expecting much as I had wasted most of my serotonin. Boy was I wrong, I felt incredible again within 20 minutes. Ecstasy of old!!!!! Full on proper magic, a fucking rocket up my ass!!! Euphoria, jaw out of control, actual sensation of touch, love and empathy. I could not keep my mouth shut, could not take a step without chatting to someone. What was bizarre about my chats this time is that I actually loved listening to other people's stories. Talk about empathy!! I can't imagine how good they would've been on a fresh brain. I had 2 Cheeky Monkeys all up that night and they kept me going for 5 hours after the wasted first 2 hours on that bullshit monged out shite. 

Luckily I have one rave left in London next week before I return to Australia and have a long break. The good news? I have 2 Cheeky Monkeys left!!!!!!


----------



## chojek

Also, for those of you who think it may be dosage related, I can tell you that I had 2 90-100mg Australian pills for my first time and that high was my favourite. It's the exact same high I've gotten off the Ibiza Love Hearts, Green Xboxes, Blue Ghosts, and Cheeky Monkeys. 

Only Dutch stuff I've enjoyed is the Blue Warner Brothers and Orange Magnets, the rest has been the same anti-social shite. I'm sick of it.


----------



## grals

Which anti-social Pills you tried?


----------



## breakcorefiend

chojek said:


> Also, for those of you who think it may be dosage related, I can tell you that I had 2 90-100mg Australian pills for my first time and that high was my favourite. It's the exact same high I've gotten off the Ibiza Love Hearts, Green Xboxes, Blue Ghosts, and *Cheeky Monkeys.
> *
> Only Dutch stuff I've enjoyed is the Blue Warner Brothers and Orange Magnets, the rest has been the same anti-social shite. I'm sick of it.



were these a peachy pink colour by any chance? i had a couple of pink monkey pills in slovenia and they were wicked, proper empathetic loved up sociable pills that were great for sex :D


----------



## p4nda

breakcorefiend said:


> were these a peachy pink colour by any chance? i had a couple of pink monkey pills in slovenia and they were wicked, proper empathetic loved up sociable pills that were great for sex :D



Am I rite and I remember saying they were not any monkeys but Paul Frank monkey? or is it my mind :D they were pretty pills.


----------



## swedger77

blondin said:


> Safrole is the key precursor - when they started to list it as a 'watched' chemical cack in the 90's there was a real shortage of ecstacy and when it reappeared it was not thesame  - yes you would get the rushes , gurning and some empathy but the main difference was by 6am you would start to feel tired and go to sleep when you got home as opposed to being 'on it' the next day drinking tea smoking blunts and having a laff.




^ this is my recollection of this period. Think it was the summer of 98 when things changed then we entered the mitsubushi phase where they were the most common stamp but something had changed with the pills.


----------



## breakcorefiend

p4nda said:


> Am I rite and I remember saying they were not any monkeys but Paul Frank monkey? or is it my mind :D they were pretty pills.



they weren't the Paul Frank monkeys, remember i was hunting thru pillreport's for em but couldn't find em?

they were very nice lil pills


----------



## p4nda

Can't remember the actual pill but i remember us discussing the color and browsing. Such dickheads :D Also you were the one that had it and we had lotsa fun - great stuff :D


----------



## breakcorefiend

p4nda said:


> Can't remember the actual pill but i remember us discussing the color and browsing. Such dickheads :D Also you were the one that had it and we had lotsa fun - great stuff :D



we did indeed xD i was gunna say too much fun, but it was perfect tbh :D, well, it got perfect the next day.. when i was .. anyway ill leave that there.. noone needs to hear the rest of that


----------



## chojek

My monkeys are a creamy white colour. Really plain and simple but ever so perfect.


----------



## Treacle

deano88 said:


> One thing I also find strange is how people bang on about how good pills were around 2005 - 2007. I remember in them days people taking anything from 4 - 15 in a night and paying a tenner for 5 and they were shite imo. There was the odd good one like playstations but they were nothing like the ones today.
> 
> does anybody else think that was some sort of golden era?


The only reason I mentioned 2007 is because that's when piperazines replaced MDMA pills. I've taken them since 2001 and I rarely encountered shit pills, until the drought.


----------



## pothole

I tell thee there was a change in mdma around 98 just when the mitzis flooded the country and again around 2010 just after the drought. 
  Around about these times different precursors were used. Saffrol to pmk then after the drought pmk to PMK-Glycidate.


----------



## smokespirals

Anybody had the Dutch lions,  (also being sold as Peugeots I believe)?


----------



## grals

The last time I ate original mdma in 2008.  
Most likely that mdma from PMK-Glycidate suits not all.


----------



## MiniNapalm

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ng-ecstasy-drugs-temporarily-legal-in-ireland


----------



## Tec

deano88 said:


> One thing I also find strange is how people bang on about how good pills were around 2005 - 2007. I remember in them days people taking anything from 4 - 15 in a night and paying a tenner for 5 and they were shite imo. There was the odd good one like playstations but they were nothing like the ones today.
> 
> does anybody else think that was some sort of golden era?



Was the first two years of me taking them, our dealer had a batch of Bicycles that we went through all summer - they were absolutely top. Loved up and high all night long, unlike the longevity of MDMA I've had in the last couple of years.






Also had a lot of the Loveheart stamped pills that were high on MDA. Had some heavy trips... fucking running up the road bare foot at 2am thinking I was in a marathon, was pretty silly with doses back then but no harm apart from crippling emotional damage ridden comedowns :D

Felt like a 'golden era' to me because it's really never been better (though MDMA crystal from 2008 til the drought was always fucking top). I even lived in Hong Kong for a year in 2007-8 and the pills I had out there were out of this world, can't remember the logo mind.


----------



## Tec

pothole said:


> People who say mdma is mdma, or whatever it is are wrong.



Glad there are many people starting to agree with this, it was becoming frustrating to see people shot down all the time whenever they mention something along those lines.

We all know there are a billion different factors that will effect your high, but we're not idiots, many of us have been taking this for a decade or more.

Shame when it comes to drugs you can't vote with your wallet.


----------



## deano88

I just wonder if I took that same pill that I did in 2003 now if I'd feel the same as I
did then, somehow I doubt it.

wonder if anyone has kept any really old pills and would be willing to try one and compare to pills now.


----------



## mister

I am really obsessed with this track right now

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4979uIomI


----------



## Brenner

deano88 said:


> I just wonder if I took that same pill that I did in 2003 now if I'd feel the same as I
> did then, somehow I doubt it.
> 
> wonder if anyone has kept any really old pills and would be willing to try one and compare to pills now.



I signed up specifically to reply to this as I've been reading around. Pretty sure there was a guy on this site or maybe a different one who fairly recently tested a 90's pill as he had a few left (used a test kit) and the reaction was purple and stayed purple instead of going to Black like these modern dutch pills. Thought he said he tested doves or Mitsubishis I cant quite remember now but it might be worth having a search around for it, might even have been in this topic somewhere!

One thing I'm curious about, if pills fizz and give off smoke when tested with mandelin (and obviously turn purple to black) what does this mean? More specifically why do some pills fizz / smoke when tested with Mandelin while others don't, despite apparently being the same strength in terms of Mg. Perhaps someone with knowledge of Chemistry could explain?


----------



## grals

technohippy said:


> _The police have found 55 kilograms of ecstasy,various products related to the manufacture of the drug as well as 200 thousand euros in cash on a site on Slesignerstraat in Brunssum.__The police, in cooperation with the Ministry of Defense, have been searching the house and several sheds on the property since Sunday. Thus far they have found 55 kilograms of ecstasy, 45 barrels of ecstasy waste, more than 200 thousand euros in cash and a dismantled ecstasy production site. The police also found a firearm with ammunition, stamps of tabletting machines, an unknown amount of MDMA oil and 74 liters of acetone._



The free basis floats in isopropyl alcohol, ether . I don't think that there found the free basis.  
Most likely predecessor.
Perhaps safrol. Maybe here did original ecstasy . 

laboratory on production mdma. I think that the equipment identical to production mdma of 3,4-MDP2P or PMK-Glycidate. All the same of what to do to producers mdma. Main this quantity. If there is a safrol will do of it, will end will be from PMK-Glycidate. Can mix two mdma in one pill that the difference big wasn't between original and not original 
. Then also different parties of one pill turn out. 
In laboratory to order predecessors. That to them will bring, from this and do. Try as can, but that not always turns out that is necessary.


Did only of safrol earlier. There was a high quality. Also there was no need to do tablets more than 120-130 mg


----------



## Shamanism

deano88 said:


> I just wonder if I took that same pill that I did in 2003 now if I'd feel the same as I
> did then, somehow I doubt it.
> 
> 
> wonder if anyone has kept any really old pills and would be willing to try one and compare to pills now.




I remember summer 2005 here in Holland when a friend offered to share her old pill collection from around '90-'95 it had many legendary Dutch classic pills Clovers, Salmies, Doves, Barrels etc.. (Most were from the Amsterdam scene which had more of the MDMA and a bit of MDA compared to MDEA which was more common around Rotterdam and The Hague)

Some I had only heard of and was now in the fortunate position to try myself like the very nice MDMA Clovers they were Wybert shaped pills.. These had a smooth come-up and a distinct clearheaded energetic and lovely smooth feel to them. The rest of the collection also had prime examples of classic pills, like the classic licorice tasting salmies or even very good doves which would later be very common and unreliable when the stamp would get passed around quite a bit same goes for the sammies from that lovely little treasure trove. 5 years later (or 10 years ago) there would be many fakes

(Unlike the huge drop in an old MDEA banger like grey triangles would produce, duration was a bit too short and wavy for dance floors, but were lovely in their own way.. God I do miss those bombshells now they would really hit you well.. As far as I can tell MDEA has left the face of the earth....)

In contrast to the many batches of MDMA and various pills from that time even pre safrol drought it was a distinct and I would dare say huge difference in effect.

Someone told me it had to do with production process being simplified in later years (people preferring not to use an autoclave) But it is hearsay.. Does this sound plausible to you grals?


----------



## Allein

deano88 said:


> I just wonder if I took that same pill that I did in 2003 now if I'd feel the same as I
> did then, somehow I doubt it.
> 
> wonder if anyone has kept any really old pills and would be willing to try one and compare to pills now.



I've got a bucket load of 92 snowballs kickin about !  IMO anyone hanging onto decent pills that long needs to give them to someone who appreciates them. I never made it home with any let alone stashed them for decades


----------



## Shamanism

It would be very interesting to see if a GC-MS analysis or other tests could tell any difference between early nineties and more recent MDMA and it would be cool if someone could perform some blind tests for differences in effects. :D 

That box was empty in a few days and we sure appreciated them (she did too, she followed my lead and tucked away some choice ones and left a few notorious ones like Elephants first PMA or strychnine, cant remember but they caused trouble untouched) 

I will never forget that summer, it was a once in a lifetime experience to have such an opportunity and to taste some of those fine vintage pills I had only heard of in that period they were from like the Cloves and to be able to relive the taste of a few well known classics. 

They truly feel better with age but sadly, only in comparison.


----------



## Allein

92 snowballs were made in a proper chemical factory in he eastern block, pure MDA at well over 200mgs, it's a well documented legend. A load got busted at Frankfurt airport and the supply dried up.


----------



## Shamanism

I hear ya those early nineties were magic vibes altogether...
Still those old pills stood out between what was available even without that set and setting.

I have recently tried a +- pill from the well known Dutch crew, which was beautifully pressed. I found them more 'mongy' in effect than pre-drought MDMA. I started with half, then took the other half, so it isn't really dose related. Perhaps grals knows exactly what he's talking about and those lower dosed gold bars (not their >200mg run from same crew as +-) are a different synth. Or a forgery by a different crew who has different precursors.

It reminds me of a powdered Methylone batch I have that is super mongey, compared to a very smooth crystal batch we took in identical set and setting, this had us gurning like kids and craving a joint, but not in a nice way.


----------



## Allein

I pretty much stopped taking MDMA / MDXX in about 2000, Ive taken crystal a few times since but not in quantity so I can't  comment on all this precursor talk.

What I can say is that dancing like a fukin loon was the mian attraction for me, I'd been into Northern Sould and such and loved dancing. The underground party scene took that and made it something special, add in MDMA and for me it was everything and more.

I really avoided sitting about to much, nice to have a break but monging out didnt appeal, often others would be saying the pills were 'mongy' / 'smaky' (yeah right) and I'd be rushing like a jet fighter. Thos high dose MDA pills floored many, I knew what ws in them but others were convinced they had some tranquilizer in them or some such shit. You had to make the effort to immerse yourself in the music to really get the true synergy of the drugs and the rest, loved the tripped out bliss of MDA or the total hyperreal paradise of good clean MDMA but I never really enjoyed it outside of that environment.


----------



## grals

Shulgin did mdma by means of mercury.
+++ also I lived till 88 years.
It had all precursors and good knowledge of the chemist.


----------



## blondin

^^^this is correct ,there is a point in production when the whole thing becomes very explosive i think it  was because mercury fulmerate was used. Pills in 88-92 were better all th epills i took from 96-99 were mongy by the end of the night not had one now since 2000 or so. - the 92 snowballs were from latvia or lithuania (begins with L) I double dropped because of time distortion and had a very weird time of it.


----------



## Digger909

Bye bye shiny-flakes

https://translate.google.com/transl...fuehrt-web-dealer-shiny-flakes-a-1023174.html


----------



## grals

Till 2008 ecstasy was always done of safrol.
There was a high quality. Then analogs went. And now new precursors.


The reason in it seems to me.
http://www.phnompenhpost.com/national/lack-safrole-cant-stop-menace


Here the subject already was 
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...frole-for-MDMA-manufacture-alter-availability


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Allein said:


> I've got a bucket load of 92 snowballs kickin about !  IMO anyone hanging onto decent pills that long needs to give them to someone who appreciates them. I never made it home with any let alone stashed them for decades



Gimme... !!!


----------



## deano88

Think the longest I held onto any pill was 2 years and that was only shitty micky mouses. Oh btw if you don't want them snow balls send em my way!!


----------



## Grassman

Got some creamy coloured crystal and it's bloody lovely, clean euphoric, energetic and strong. Hardly smells at all.


----------



## chojek

Can anyone compare the Red UPS to the Gold Bars? I'm taking my Cheeky Monkeys first, topping up with the UPS, but doing a UPS first does tempt me. It's definitely the prettiest pill I've ever seen.


----------



## deano88

Heard mixed reports on the goldbars most people seem to think their shite, heard the ups are good but I not tried either. Should be getting some ups soon tho but think it's the yellow ones


----------



## blondin

BITD a mate of mine had a collectionn of 10 or so pills and he use to bring em out to show us one day i was drunk after drinking a load of mescal and eaten the worm so grabbed two and swalloed - tere were 3 of us so he shrugged it off shared em out and we went out for a mental night out


----------



## Grassman

I've had gold bars. They are strong, but I found them mongy. My mates liked them...but they did  spend the whole night chatting shit in the smoking area of the club, not dancing


----------



## ColtDan

Heard the ups are abit shite

Gonna give some chuppas a try soon


----------



## Grassman

I think the Chupas are good


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> I think the Chupas are good



Is there a new batch out? The Red Chupas I got back in November were very meh, tried them again a few weeks back with the same results.


----------



## beansontoast

Red UPS's arent too bad. Come up is a bit slow, but it eventually gets there. Would say the yellow ones were better


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Is there a new batch out? The Red Chupas I got back in November were very meh, tried them again a few weeks back with the same results.


I had the red ones. Was probably the best Dutch pill I've had, despite the lower dose. I did have them another few times, though, and got that mongy, unsociable feeling, as usual. I'm not touching any pills, unless they're UFOs, or from the makers of UFOs. Perhaps a UPS...


----------



## chojek

I found the Red UPS to be incredible!!! Even better than the Cheeky Monkeys. Firmest pill I've ever had as well. I only did halves and that was after taking the Cheeky Monkeys first, but the UPS was still hands down the best. Quite possibly the best pill I've ever had. 

I'll be having wet dreams about the Red UPS for life haha.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> I found the Red UPS to be incredible!!! Even better than the Cheeky Monkeys. Firmest pill I've ever had as well. I only did halves and that was after taking the Cheeky Monkeys first, but the UPS was still hands down the best. Quite possibly the best pill I've ever had.
> 
> I'll be having wet dreams about the Red UPS for life haha.



I had 2 red chupa chups last night and I have to say they were superb! Smooth come up, euphoria, empathy and very chatty - completely clear head throughout and absolutely no monginess.

I had half an orange magnet before the chupas and then finished with a blue Adidas. Was an incredible night and the quality mdma in the chupas stood out ?


----------



## ColtDan

Excellent news. The chups ive got are pretty much pink instead of red but they'll still be good i reckon


----------



## MiniNapalm

ColtDan said:


> Excellent news. The chups ive got are pretty much pink instead of red but they'll still be good i reckon



The ones I had were dark pink, bordering on red - lots of visible crystals ?


----------



## swedger77

This thread adds weight to the argument that things have changed with pills, dosage or the scene...or all three of those things.

 If there was a pills thread circa 1995 it there would not be anyone complaining that the pills were lacking or a bit meh or made them anti-social or spaced out or suchlike.

back then all you got was good pills, great pills or fucking amazing pills. Can't recall ever feeling underwhelmed by a pill and disappointed. The only time I managed top not have a good time was when i dropped a 250mg bomb at a festival......never really recovered the whole day.......


I used to take pills in halves too so back then your talking about 100 -130mg pill in halves and i had the time of my life for many many years. Having said that the last time i felt loved up and full of empathy from a pill was 3.5 years ago......those wee pink heart shaped pills, which were pretty weak.


Might try a UPS in thirds!


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> I had the red ones. Was probably the best Dutch pill I've had, despite the lower dose. I did have them another few times, though, and got that mongy, unsociable feeling, as usual. I'm not touching any pills, unless they're UFOs, or from the makers of UFOs. Perhaps a UPS...



It's almost as if producers put a better batch out to begin with or something 8) Too much bait and switch.

Completely agree with you, though can't find UFOs to save my life


----------



## Mooley

Had another good night on the pastels again last weekend. Very good mdma in them. Our kid hasnt had anything for over a year and when the second one kicked in his vision had gone. Right as rain the next day, nice beans )


----------



## MiniNapalm

What are people's current views on crystal? Is there any stuff out there that isn't mongy and if there is, what colour is it (and does anyone know which country it's made in)?


----------



## Grassman

Creamy coloured stuff from UK was brilliant


----------



## chivers

had the ups at a large London daytime event the other week...so hard neither me or my missus could snap in half lol. I eventually used my key to break and stated with half. Excellent md, just smiles no jaw tension, nice come up lovely rushes very clean imo. Did the other half after 2 hours and then did half a yellow whatsapp which sent me into overdrive my rushes where coming every 10 seconds my head was electric lol. Saw jaw after that. A friend did a whole Bugatti and I got a call in the loo's saying not to do a whole as it was strong, lol I had sourced these and told him not to do a full one then he does haha. He handled well and did a full ups after followed by 2 more. He has a high tolerance and I would advise all to start on halfs unless you do to. For the sake of harm reduction and first starting dose id key to me not to over do it


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers Grassman ?

Chivers - what colour Bugattis are you referring to?


----------



## poing

Thoughts on the dark purple +/- magnets?

I've had the other batch which was like orange or maybe slightly pink in color. They were great. But some claim on pillreports that the purple ones are fake.


----------



## mister

Meph is better


----------



## poing

mister said:


> Meph is better


Is this in reply to any particular post?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Mate from down south got aload of 'PG's new dark orange batch says there bang on also few other friends say they feel about 140mg? a lot better than the older yellow batch from 2013. Anyone had these?


----------



## ColtDan

Tried a couple pink chuppas the other day, dunno if this batch is dodgy or what, both me and misses both felt quite dodgy off em, girlfriend felt sick edgy and anxious off the one she did, i did 2 and a half in total spread out, & minimal pupil dilation or jaw grind, got a bit trippy but it wasnt that spangly. Weird.


----------



## chivers

Think they were the purple ones, not the red of the ups


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

ive not heard of or seen any fake purple magnets but it is possible.... im not sure what it is but something abit weird in some of the dutch pills .... the last batch of purple partyflocks I had felt weird , same as the gold bars and a few others but all test positive for MDxx on marquis ,,, possibly bad synth or something? felt like a RC or more methylone like


----------



## poing

Pinky, cheers for the info.

the orange ones which i had like two weeks ago were pretty good but perhaps slightly strange, too. it seemed they were a little more on the stimulant and less on the emphatogen-entactogen side.

Also, I took like 1.5 between 1-3 am. Went to sleep at 7 am. Shortly woke up at 9:30 am, had to take a piss. Still had pupils like saucers which surprised me considering it was T+7 or something. nevertheless, was able to go right back to sleep, maybe because of the booze.

Will see what's up with the purple ones. i do have a marquis test kit, but haven't had a chance to test them just yet.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

poing said:


> Pinky, cheers for the info.
> 
> the orange ones which i had like two weeks ago were pretty good but perhaps slightly strange, too. it seemed they were a little more on the stimulant and less on the emphatogen-entactogen side.
> 
> Also, I took like 1.5 between 1-3 am. Went to sleep at 7 am. Shortly woke up at 9:30 am, had to take a piss. Still had pupils like saucers which surprised me considering it was T+7 or something. nevertheless, was able to go right back to sleep, maybe because of the booze.
> 
> Will see what's up with the purple ones. i do have a marquis test kit, but haven't had a chance to test them just yet.



We had the orange ones just before xmas found them to be quite overwhelming and long lasting but slow come up? good pills though .... perhaps abit different because of the high dose? who knows to me most different batches of crystal feels abit different could be me though


----------



## smokespirals

ColtDan said:


> Tried a couple pink chuppas the other day, dunno if this batch is dodgy or what, both me and misses both felt quite dodgy off em, girlfriend felt sick edgy and anxious off the one she did, i did 2 and a half in total spread out, & minimal pupil dilation or jaw grind, got a bit trippy but it wasnt that spangly. Weird.



I really enjoyed both coloured chupas (red and pink) and the clovers who were apparently from same team. A few friends didn't like the clovers though as they made them feel a little queasy. Personally i had both them and the pink chupas more than once and thought they were excellent, nice empathy and rushes. Definately the best of last year.

Alot of new tests out here and a variety of chupas, some look different so maybe copycats?

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/70_Pastis_febrero_2015.pdf

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/71_Pastis_febrero_marzo_2015.pdf

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/72_Pastis_marzo_2015.pdf

I bvelive these are all mdma.hcl so multiply by 0.84


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah i've only heard good things about the chupas, & cheers for the links, might be copycats.. lil bit baffled by it. got a really old test kit here, it goes slowly to black when testing a bit of a chup


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Friend is hopefully coming in to some UFOs in the near future. Now bearing in mind I don't have a tolerance at the moment, what's the recommended dosing on the UFOs? Sounds like one to start with, but there has been contradictory chatter about strength, ranging from figures of 160mg to someone saying three are needed by some people. All told, sounds like these little extra terrestrial-containing bastards contain some good quality MD that's been synthed just the way we like it (i.e. not the "Dutch way"). 

Any thoughts or musings on this would be appreciated.


----------



## BlueBull

smokespirals said:


> I bvelive these are all mdma.hcl so multiply by 0.84


No need to multiply, every dosage guideline you find online is for MDMA.HCl, not for the freebase


----------

